# Final Smoked Salmon with recipe, instructions, and Qview



## Bearcarver

*Smoked Salmon* *(Final Recipe)*

*The experiments are completed. The best recipe I found is all that’s left.*

The following is my results from smoking 8 batches of Salmon caught in Upstate New York. I experimented with many different ways to see what worked best for me. My variations included cold smoking for 3 hours before putting them in my MES, smoking with & without skin on, with & without water in pan, with apple juice in pan, with apple wood, with cherry wood, with hickory wood. I tried going hot right away, and I tried taking heat up gradually. I tried a few different mixtures in my brine.
I have also read that there are two ways to eliminate parasites that are said to be in all fish. You must either cook the fish to over 160 degrees, or freeze for at least 30 days at Zero degrees or below. Since I only want to smoke my Salmon & not cook them, I chose to freeze mine to 0 degrees for 30 days or more before smoking.

*The following is what seemed to be the best of my first 7 batches, and my eighth batch was a duplicate of the best of the first 7 batches to confirm that it was indeed the best. It was!*
The Salmon I smoked were caught in Upstate New York, in a tributary of the Salmon River, near Pulaski, NY. They were all from Salmon approximately 30" to 36" long. The fillets at their thickest point were about 1 1/2" thick.


*This will be the recipe and instructions I will follow for smoking Salmon from this day forward:*

*I discarded all other notes, because this is the best:*


Thaw fillets, remove skin, cut the fillets lengthwise right down the middle and cut these strips into 7" or 8" lengths (usually 1/3 of the length of the fillet).
Put these pieces into the following brine:

*Brine:*
Put 1/2 quart of apple juice in a pot on the stove, bringing to low boil & then down to simmer.
Add to this;
6 ounces of soy sauce
1/2 cup of non-iodized salt
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 tsp of Garlic powder
1/2 tsp of Onion powder
1/2 tsp of Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp of Dried Bay Leaf Flakes (or 2 or 3 fresh bay leaves)

Stir until salt is dissolved. Then add 1 1/2 quarts of water & ice to cool quickly.

Leave the Salmon pieces submerged in this brine for 6 hours in fridge. Overnight was too long. 4 hours was not long enough.

*On Edit due to further testing, I will change the lengths of time to keep pieces of fish in the above brine:*

*Pieces thicker than 1/2" should be in brine for 6 hours.*

*Pieces 1/2" thick or less should only be in brine for 4 hours.*

After removing from brine, rinse each piece well, pat dry, and lay on paper towels.

Get however many smoker racks you will need. My batches just fit on three racks. Spray each rack with Pam to limit the amount the fish will stick to the racks. Dry the thickest pieces one at a time again with paper towels, and put these pieces on one rack. Dry the thinnest pieces, and put them on a different rack. Dry the rest of the pieces, and put them on a third rack. I put the three racks in my extra fridge overnight (uncovered) to dry & form pellicle.

*The next day:* *(Time to smoke the Salmon)*
Put the rack with thinnest pieces on top position of your smoker, medium on next position, and thickest on third position.
NO water in water pan.
Exhaust vent fully opened.
Put meat probe in center of thickest piece of fish.
Set smoker to 100 degrees.
Put hickory chips & a couple chunks of Hickory in smoking pan.
During smoking, when smoke stops, add Apple chips & chunks.
Use Hickory only for first couple hours.
I try for a light to medium smoke with my MES.
A little burst of heavy smoke doesn't seem to hurt.
Don't need any smoke after first 4 hours.

*Note: If I would have had an AMNPS at the time I smoked this Salmon, I would have filled it, lit one end, and put smoke on it for the whole time it was in my smoker.*

Keep smoker at 100* for about one hour.
One hour later, bump temp up to 120*--------My internal is about 76*
One half hour later, bump to 140*--------------My internal is about 98*
One half hour later, bump to 160*--------------My internal is about 113*
One half hour later, bump to 180*--------------My internal is about 124*
One hour later, bump to 200*-------------------My internal is about 134*

Remove pieces as they go above 145* internal.
How long this takes doesn't matter, just so they go over 145*.
Some of mine have gone up to over 160*, and it didn't hurt.
If you have to, you can bump your smoker up to 200*, but no higher.

Let the pieces cool for an hour or more in an open top plastic bowl.
Put the bowl in a fridge overnight (uncovered) to cool & air out.

Next day, dump pieces out on paper towels, wipe surface moisture off of each piece, and vacuum pack a couple pieces in each pack. Mark date & freeze packs.


*Thawing before eating:*
After freezing & thawing, the pieces have a lot of moisture on their surfaces. I found that the best thing to do is rinse each piece quickly, and wipe each piece dry with paper towels. Any piece from that pack that isn’t eaten immediately should be wrapped loosely in a paper towel, and stored in the refrigerator. After the first day or two, you can put the leftover thawed pieces in a baggie to keep from getting too dry. These pieces should keep in the refrigerator for at least 4 or 5 days. I never had any left thawed out longer than that, so I don’t know how much longer they’ll keep in the fridge.

Enjoy,

Bear

Three fresh NY Salmon fillets:







Fillets split in half lengthwise:






Skin removed:






Salmon cut in pieces, and put in brine:






Pieces rinsed, dried, and laid out:






Pieces on racks ready for overnight pellicle forming:






Completed Smoked Salmon:


----------



## davef63

nice job, thanks.
dave


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Dave,
For me, smoking 8 full smokers worth of Salmon wasn't any harder than consolidating all of the notes from those 8 smokes, boiling it down into something everybody could follow, and typing it all out with that one right index finger of mine. I hope I didn't make it too long of a read. I know if it doesn't help anyone else, it'll sure make it easy for me come next October, when my son drags another mess of Salmon down from his weekend trip to NY.


Bearcarver


----------



## treegje

That is great ,thanks for sharing it with us
points earned for that


----------



## werdwolf

Nicely done


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Geert & werdwolf,
I'm glad you liked it.
Now I have to rest that right index finger, after typing all of that.
I think I'll keep this post handy. There's always somebody asking how to smoke Salmon, just like I was a few months ago.

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011

Very nice there Bear carver you did a great job with everything.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Thanks for your hard work! I have a mess of King Salmon I caught last October that I've been needing to smoke and to be honest, I 'm afraid I am gonna screw it up.
Your post has all the info I need to make that leap. You have been alot of help.   Thanks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




SOB


----------



## hell fire grill

I stop by here once in a blue moon and usualy just in time for you to post about smoking some salmon. Im glad that you have settled on a recipe and technique that you really like. Over time I'm sure youll tweek it here and there to make it a little different once in a while. Lookin good Bearcarver.


----------



## Bearcarver

*Thank You mballi & SOB.* This was the hardest my right index finger has worked typing in a long time. 
I just hope I can find it (when I need to) to recommend to those who ask how to smoke salmon. Every person I give some to goes absolutely nuts over it.
I printed it on paper too, just incase it gets lost. Then my wife could type it----she types with all 10 fingers really fast!---LOL


Thanks again,
BC



*Hell Fire Grill,*
I doubt I'll ever tweek this one----I went through far too much experimenting to get to this point. Why switch from a winner.


----------



## scubadoo97

Great tutorial


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks scubadoo !

Bearcarver


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

That's what you call taking one for the team.


----------



## plugs

Very nice tutorial! I catch and smoke a fair amount of Salmon here in Michigan and many of the things you are doing are very similar to where I ended up, although it took a bit longer and was not nearly as well documented
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I am curious about a couple things though, just for some additional info:
1. I actually have been leaving the Skin on for the last several batches I have done and could not tell a big difference other than it saved me a bit of time from removing. What did you like more about skin off for the smoke?
2. I have never tried more than 1-2 hours for the Pellicle to form. Did you get to 6 just to let it get a little drier?

I have not tried starting lower and then bumping the temps up as you go - very interesting! I have a propane smoker and am wondering if I can get consistent smoke at the 100 - 120 degree level - never tried it that low, but will give it a shot for the next batch.

Thanks for any additional info you can share


----------



## Bearcarver

*Plugs,*
Thanks for your comments.

1st question) To me, removing the skin is easier after I cut the fillets in half. I just slide the knife along the skin just like was done during the filleting operation, but I also find it a lot easier to get the pieces clean when rinsing if there is no skin involved. It is also easier to get good smoke on both sides of the Salmon pieces. Just like my reason for removing the skin (rind) on a slab of bacon before smoking, why should we smoke something we aren't going to eat----the skin.

2nd question) The "6" was the number of hours in the brine. The pellicle forming was overnight. I do that overnight, because once I cut, rinse, and brine my pieces for 6 hours, it is about 2PM. So since it doesn't hurt to be in the fridge overnight, and it doesn't get much drier in the fridge in 18 hours than it does in 2 hours, I put them in overnight. Then it's time to smoke the next morning.

Also my main reason for starting at 100* and bumping it up gradually is I can get more smoke on the Salmon that way. Instead of getting up to temp and only having my MES element maintaining that temp, each time I bump it up 20 degrees, my element gets hot long enough to keep the wood chips & chunks going.

These are just things that work good for me, and I hope they help you & others.

Thanks again,
Bearcarver


----------



## ak1

Great tutorial!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll definitely trying it that way next time I smoke some!


----------



## jmatterhorn

your my hero


----------



## meateater

I've been waiting for the final recipe! WOOHOO that sounds amazing! I'm gonna be smoking some soon before the desert gets to hot. Points to you!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You,
BC




LOL---Thanks,
BC


Thanks meateater,
I remembered you were waiting.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## barak

Thank you, thank you for the recipe.  Just found and joined forum this was my first smoke that really worked!


----------



## new2smoking

Thank you for the information and recipe, your notes on temperature is extremely helpful. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## farnsworth

Great post. My wife's been asking me to try some salmon. I appreciate all the note taking to get the process right! Points and thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You very much.
The people on here taught me a lot. I'm glad I can return the favor with some outstanding Smoked Salmon.
Let me know how you like it.


Bearcarver


----------



## graybeard

Thanks for making my next salmon smoke a lot easier!!
POINTS TO YOU MY FRIEND!






beard


----------



## Bearcarver

graybeard,
Thank You very much for the points !

Bearcarver

Make sure I hear how your next Salmon smoke comes out!


----------



## brohnson

I'll have to try this one!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

you really out did yourself w/ that post... thanks for taking the time to share some great tips & some mighty fine QView....


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Steve,
LOL---It took me awhile too.
Took me 8 batches to perfect it, and a long time to type it with ONE FINGER !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually I'm getting pretty fast typing with that right index finger! It seems to be getting a brain of it's own.


I was hoping it might help a lot of Salmon Smokers out there,
Bearcarver


----------



## thunderdome

Thanks


----------



## hannibal

Looks like something I will have to try. Thanks for the detailed recipe, tips and pics. Posts like this make it a little nicer for us newbies.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks TD.

Hope ya like 'em,
Bearcarver


----------



## barak

time for my first stupid question.  Have followed instructions to great results but now that fresh is in season I'd like to turn it up a notch.  Using an MES and having trouble getting it to smoke at early temps?  My idea for the next smoke is to turn it up high get it smoking bring temp back down for cooking.  Is this what you all do or is there some other way to get smoke going at low temp? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Barak said:


> time for my first stupid question.  Have followed instructions to great results but now that fresh is in season I'd like to turn it up a notch.  Using an MES and having trouble getting it to smoke at early temps?  My idea for the next smoke is to turn it up high get it smoking bring temp back down for cooking.  Is this what you all do or is there some other way to get smoke going at low temp?
> 
> Thanks!


Not a stupid question, but that's not a good idea. It would defeat the low & slow smoking purpose, and on the way back down from that high temp the element would be off, and the wood would stop smoking again. That is the biggest problem with the MES---smoking at low temps. I used to bump it up in stages, in other words, if I wanted to go from 100˚ to 160˚, I would go to 120˚ for awhile, then 140˚ for awhile, then to 160˚, instead of all at once. This way the element would get hot 3 times, causing the would to begin to smoke 3 times, instead of only once from the big move from 100˚ to 160˚.

Then I got smart and got an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER". No more problem---I can now even make it smoke with the MES unplugged. I can smoke light, medium, or heavy, without heat having much to do with it.

Check this out:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/index.html

Glad you liked my Smoked Salmon recipe,

Bearcarver


----------



## tjohnson

Bearcarver,

Great Job My Friend!

I had a buddy make some "Salmon Jerky" and it was to die for.  Basically like your method, but thinner strips.  This stuff was like candy.

Todd


----------



## old poi dog

Smoked Salmon...Great stuff.  Thanks for the tutorial.  I like the idea of letting the pellicle form overnight in the fridge.  Living in Hawaii, I get kinda spooked when i leave the fish out unrefrigerated to form the pellicle.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You All for the nice comments,

This is what I was hoping for. When I wanted to do some real Smoked Salmon, I searched this forum, other forums, and the whole internet to find what I was looking for. I tried about 3 different ones, and tried juggling their instructions. Nobody had a really good step by step method for making this type of "hard smoked", "hold in your hand" Smoked Salmon. It took me 8 batches, over 100 pounds of Salmon to perfect this recipe.

   So now I took all of my notes, and put it all in order for others to be able to not have to do all of the "hit & miss" stuff that I went through. I threw all of my 18 pages of notes away & only kept this Final Recipe for myself too. Now I am ready for the big New York Salmon run in October. No more experimenting needed by me----Just "Git-er-done".

There may be those who don't like this type of hard smoked Salmon, but I sure do.

Bearcarver


----------



## nickelmore

Your testing me insipred to to go fishing at my local aldi for some salmon.   I know its not the same but its the best I could do for now.

I am suppose to be invited on a Lake Michigan trip here in a few weeks for some fresh stuff.


----------



## chiwa

I have caught 4 springers this year, and smoked two using your brine. They came out great. I smoke mine different, because we like ours a little dryer, and the were in smoke 2 days after they were caught.


----------



## salmonking

Bearcarver;

Next time you are doing smoked salmon, smoke it within 2 days of when it is caught. I think you will see an unbelievable difference in taste when using fresh salmon.


----------



## cheezeerider

salmonking said:


> Bearcarver;
> 
> Next time you are doing smoked salmon, smoke it within 2 days of when it is caught. I think you will see an unbelievable difference in taste when using fresh salmon.


Yeah, and then call me so I can come over and make the comparison. I wouldn't' want you to have to do all the sacrificing eating all that salmon. LOL


----------



## old poi dog

Aloha Bearcarver,

Thanks for providing us with the process, especially the temperature bump ups.  I will definitely give this a try on the next batch of Salmon I do.


----------



## Bearcarver

salmonking said:


> Bearcarver;
> 
> Next time you are doing smoked salmon, smoke it within 2 days of when it is caught. I think you will see an unbelievable difference in taste when using fresh salmon.


Salmonking,

You didn't read my post?

I don't want to cook it to 160˚, so that leaves me one other alternative---The one I noted---Here it is again:
 

I have also read that there are two ways to eliminate parasites that are said to be in all fish. You must either cook the fish to over 160 degrees, or freeze for at least 30 days at Zero degrees or below. Since I only want to smoke my Salmon & not cook them, I chose to freeze mine to 0 degrees for 30 days or more before smoking.

Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver

cheezeerider said:


> Yeah, and then call me so I can come over and make the comparison. I wouldn't' want you to have to do all the sacrificing eating all that salmon. LOL


LOL, wouldn't take long from Red Hill!

Thanks,

Bear


 


Old poi dog said:


> Aloha Bearcarver,
> 
> Thanks for providing us with the process, especially the temperature bump ups.  I will definitely give this a try on the next batch of Salmon I do.


Thanks Old poi dog,

The next Salmon I get (or my son gets for me) will be smoked with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, so the only thing that will change will be the bumping up a little at a time. My reason for doing that was to keep my MES 30 element on more often, instead of running it up, and then just sitting there without any smoke, because the MES holds it's heat so good. Now it won't matter how I control the heat. Everything is so much easier with that little guy!

Bear


----------



## cody27

Well i finally have a day off tomorrow with nothing to do but to try out my new used smoker that ive been modifying over the last week or so, and wanting to try something new instead of the basic brown sugar brine i figured id give this one a go as after looking over a large number of recipes this one was best documented and easiest to follow so my salmon is sitting in the brine as i type and ill be up bright and early(4am-ish) to pull it out so it has time to dry before going on the smoker for a few hours. ill be sure to post up once its done.


----------



## cody27

well turned out great and we had company for dinner so a good 75% of the 2 fillets is now gone, good easy writeup to follow and now i have an idea of what still needs work on my smoker, only difference was my starting temp was about 130*F as i couldnt get it any lower and max was about 189*F

Sat in Brine from12AM-530AM (5.5Hrs)

Sat on rack in fridge after brine from 530AM-115PM

Smoked from 115PM-6PM


----------



## Bearcarver

Real glad you liked it Cody!

LOL----I make my instructions easy for all, including me, as I like to follow easy directions too, once I get it right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just got back on line---My ISP was out for 47 straight hours!

Bear


----------



## mikesr

I just pulled some Steelhead out of the smoker. This is the best recipe I've ever tried for fish. I didn't take any pics. You guys know what smoked fish looks like. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thank you for the recipe.  I had a little trouble getting smoke on my propane Smokey Mountain so I had to bump my heats up a little.  Next time I'll crank it up at the start and get the smoke going real good before I put the fish in.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Mike,

Real glad you liked it.

Yeah, my times & temps were to keep my MES smoking the best I could. Your propane smoker & other types have to do whatever tricks they use to keep pumping that smoke. The next Salmon I get will be hammered with beautiful smoke from one of my "A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS".

Thanks for the nice comments,

Bear


----------



## pokey

Thanks, BC, for the recipe. I've been pursuing the process of making lox at home for a while now and wondered if that is what you made since you go to such lengths to make sure you don't actually cook the fish flesh..

Growing up, we had what we called lox, which was salty, and there was nova (for Nova Scotia-style), which was mild and smoked. But both have the consistency of raw salmon. We called both "smoked salmon". Nowadays, if you order "lox", you get nova and have to ask for "salty lox" or "belly lox" to get what used to be just plain old lox. I've since found that plain lox is brine cured, nova is brine cured then cold smoked. American lox originated when the Pacific northwest was settled and salmon would be shipped back east in barrels of sea water. My ancestors on the lower east side of NYC combined this cheap fish with cream cheese (to cut the salt) and boiled dough (bagels). European grav lax is a different matter - dry cured.

Brine curing is easy. For a one pound filet (with or without skin - it's fine either way), mix two cups of water with one cup of kosher (or other non-iodized salt). You can add some sugar,  dill, fresh cracked pepper or other flavor enhancers, but I like mine straight. Bag the filet in the brine and refrigerate at least overnight. Longer doesn't hurt since the salt gets absorbed in the process. More fish requires more brine mixture. Remove it from the brine, pat dry with paper towels and let sit in the fridge to dry for a couple of hours. Slice thinly against the grain and serve on a bagel with cream cheese. Heaven.

What I'm wondering is, if I start with my "belly lox" and smoke it as you suggest, am I making nova? Or does it take on more of the consistency of Alaskan smoked salmon?


----------



## Bearcarver

Nova/Nova Lox isn't anything like this. That stuff is lightly brined and cold smoked, and can be spread on a cracker or a bagel.

I don't use the temps & times to avoid cooking. I use them to keep them in there long enough to get a lot of smoke on them, as I love Salmon (and everything else) very smokey. My Smoked Salmon ends up dry enough to put in a zip-lock bag & take with you fishing, but it still is a bit moist inside. It is meant to be a hold in your hand snack.

Bear


----------



## distre

Great post Bearcarver. Will definitely will try this. Don't have a MES, but I'm still gonna try. Just bring my smoker up slowly. Thanks for the post and the pics.


----------



## jswainston

Tried your brine.  Worked great.  Thanks.


----------



## smoke_chef

Hey Bear...

The below is from a different thread... (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98732/smoking-salmon#post_542786) #5


> Hey Bear... what does that mean.. "Smokem Hard". Like a fish jerky maybe?? Sounds interesting.


Smoke_Chef,

Not really "fish jerky", but not what you would eat as a meal. Click on "Smoked Salmon" in my signature, at the bottom of all of my posts to see.

Bear

So... given that the above method is for a "hold in your hand snack" do you have any thoughts on a "smoke and serve for dinner" type salmon? Probably served with garlic mashed potatoes, oven roasted green beans, and homemade rolls. Or is that a whole other tutorial? Maybe 8 more full smokers worth of experimentation? Just thought I would ask.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoke_Chef said:


> Hey Bear...
> 
> The below is from a different thread... (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98732/smoking-salmon#post_542786) #5
> 
> Smoke_Chef,
> 
> Not really "fish jerky", but not what you would eat as a meal. Click on "Smoked Salmon" in my signature, at the bottom of all of my posts to see.
> 
> Bear
> 
> So... given that the above method is for a "hold in your hand snack" do you have any thoughts on a "smoke and serve for dinner" type salmon? Probably served with garlic mashed potatoes, oven roasted green beans, and homemade rolls. Or is that a whole other tutorial? Maybe 8 more full smokers worth of experimentation? Just thought I would ask.


The Salmon I get from NY aren't really the best for that kind of cooking, so I never really got into it.

However there are a lot of really good looking smoke/cooked Salmon posts on this forum, in fact very few do the harder smoked Salmon like I do, so I would say most of the others would be the "Dinner" type. Cowgirl & Irish Teabear are two I know of. Erain has some good ones out there too.

Bear


----------



## pokey

For Labor Day, we took a 2 lb salmon fillet and spritzed it with lemon juice and sprinkled it with a salt free spice called "Dilly" or some such thing and cracked fresh pepper, then baked it in the smoker using applewood at 325 until the meat just started to flake. I . The salmon picks up the smoke flavor really well. It was probably the best salmon I'd ever eaten (if I do say so myself). Simple and well worth it.


----------



## princess

Howdy Bear!

So after my trip last week to Calumet Fisheries for some superb smoked salmon, I decided to poke around here for what The Princess can do in her Own Castle and lo-and-behold this is what I find!! Looks great!

Have you had a chance yet to try this with your AMAZ-N-SMOKER?  I am hoping to get my AMS from Todd here soon, and this may be what I inaugerate my new toy with.  I got a guy who ships in Alaskan Salmon that literally gets frozen on the boat it is caught on and sent to us here in the MidWest. I'm kinda excited....

Lemme know...

-S


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Bearcarver,

Can't wait to put all of your efforts to work for me! My brothers, father & I just returned from a one day charter trip in western Michigan with some beautiful steelhead and king salmon. After grilling up some fresh tonight I needed the plan for smoking the rest. Greatly appreciate the steps from frozen/thawed/smoked as I will have to smoke next weekend.











Great stuff, thanks again.

Tim


----------



## Bearcarver

MrPinkDon'tTip said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Can't wait to put all of your efforts to work for me! My brothers, father & I just returned from a one day charter trip in western Michigan with some beautiful steelhead and king salmon. After grilling up some fresh tonight I needed the plan for smoking the rest. Greatly appreciate the steps from frozen/thawed/smoked as I will have to smoke next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff, thanks again.
> 
> Tim


Thanks a lot Tim!

Let us know how it turns out--So far no complaints.

Bear


----------



## dalton

hey  bear... great post!

I have been smoking salmon for many years and never even heard of parisites that I should be worried about.  my brineing procedure is much different ( I actually only brine for about 8 minutes) but it was handed down from an native family that I knew.  if you would like I can share the brine and smoking procedure.  might be interesting for future experimentation. 

about the parisites...   what are they and are they geographical or just everywhere?   I konw for example that our salmon has much lower mercury content than any where else in the world.  so much so that pregnant women are instructed to stay away from salmon except fresh caught alaska salmon...   just wondering if the parisites you were talking about are present here? 

I have cold smoked and hot smoked salmon.  the cold smoked was taken fresh out of the water and brined and smoked for about 2 weeks never above 75-80 so this would seem to be a dangerous process if the parisites are present. 

thanks for your input

dalton


----------



## bbally

Very nice bear.... you have a great recipe and method going there.


----------



## Bearcarver

bbally said:


> Very nice bear.... you have a great recipe and method going there.


Thanks Bob!




dalton said:


> hey  bear... great post!
> 
> I have been smoking salmon for many years and never even heard of parisites that I should be worried about.  my brineing procedure is much different ( I actually only brine for about 8 minutes) but it was handed down from an native family that I knew.  if you would like I can share the brine and smoking procedure.  might be interesting for future experimentation.
> 
> about the parisites...   what are they and are they geographical or just everywhere?   I konw for example that our salmon has much lower mercury content than any where else in the world.  so much so that pregnant women are instructed to stay away from salmon except fresh caught alaska salmon...   just wondering if the parisites you were talking about are present here?
> 
> I have cold smoked and hot smoked salmon.  the cold smoked was taken fresh out of the water and brined and smoked for about 2 weeks never above 75-80 so this would seem to be a dangerous process if the parisites are present.
> 
> thanks for your input
> 
> dalton


Dalton,

I'll get back to you on that.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dalton said:


> hey  bear... great post!
> 
> I have been smoking salmon for many years and never even heard of parisites that I should be worried about.  my brineing procedure is much different ( I actually only brine for about 8 minutes) but it was handed down from an native family that I knew.  if you would like I can share the brine and smoking procedure.  might be interesting for future experimentation.
> 
> about the parisites...   what are they and are they geographical or just everywhere?   I konw for example that our salmon has much lower mercury content than any where else in the world.  so much so that pregnant women are instructed to stay away from salmon except fresh caught alaska salmon...   just wondering if the parisites you were talking about are present here?
> 
> I have cold smoked and hot smoked salmon.  the cold smoked was taken fresh out of the water and brined and smoked for about 2 weeks never above 75-80 so this would seem to be a dangerous process if the parisites are present.
> 
> thanks for your input
> 
> dalton


Sorry Dalton, I was busy when I read your comment,

I would love to fish in Alaska, but never had the pleasure, but here is what I found on a quick search, from "The Trout Underground":
[h1]*Alaskan Salmon Falling Prey to Parasite: State Fisheries Official Couldn’t Care Less*[/h1]
by TOM CHANDLER  on JUNE 17, 2008  ·

http://troutunderground.com/2008/06...e-state-fisheries-official-couldnt-care-less/

There's probably more, but I just saved this one.

Just do a search for "Parasites in Alaskan Salmon".

Bear


----------



## dalton

well I looked up parisites in alaska salmon and couldn't find much that was credible.  I found some listing that talked about two types of parisites

the first was _Henneguy _ and here is an excerp from the wikipedia article

The report also states "It should be stressed that _Henneguya_, economically deleterious though it is, is harmless from the view of public health. It is strictly a fish parasite that cannot live in or affect warm blooded animals, including man". 

the other one I found was Myxobolus  which is a brain parisite only.  since I don't eat the brain i didn't look at that one any further. 

I also called my freind who is a fish biologist at the alaska dept of fish and game and asked about the article that you referenced above.  aparently that was in 07 and 08 and aparently was all about a personal pissing contest between the reporter and the fish and game guy in the yukon.  he was not the director for the whole state and has since retired a while ago.  the parisite they are talking about in that article was "ick" (short name) and is extreamly obvious on the outside of the fish.  this is a very common problem in tropical fish tanks.  can certianly kill the fish but there have been very few cases of this and even those are almost exclusive to hatcheries.  even if you managed to catch a fish in the wild with this problem you wouldn't dream of eating it because it is so visually unappealing!!  So all in all I guess I am safe for now but I am still curious what parisites you find in the salmon in your neck of the woods. 

for comparision experimantion sake here is my basic recipie...   and yest the brine time is in minutes not hours.  and you use the same brine mixture twice. 

I fillet the salmon and cut the fillets into 2 or 3 peices depending on the size of the fish.  then I cut the chunks into strips about 1" wide.  this allows me to arrange the strips on racks putting the same average thickness together on the same racks.  then I brine the strips

Brine..

2 gallons water

3 cups morton canning and pickling salt

¼ cup soy sauce

¼ cup gran garlic

I usually make the first gallon as hot as I can get it out of the tap and disolve the salt and garlic in that then add the second gallon of Cold water and the soy sauce.  then the strips go in. 

Brine first batch for 8 minutes second batch for 12 minutes

place on smoker and allow to dry for dry for  45-60 min ( i have  fan I place infront of the racks) 

the last few years I have only had a big chief to use so I put them in and Smoke until done..  about 6-8 hours depending on thickness, outdoor humidity, and outdoor temp. I add my alder chips every 2-3 hours or so.  I pull it when it feels done which is a very subjective thing for me.  but its firm but not hard and starts to break apart when bent. 

please keep in mind that I learned to smoke fish from an alaska natvie family that has been doing it for generations the same basic way.  I have made only a few modifications to suit my personal preference.  upuntil I joined this website I had never even considered checking internal temp or mesureing my smoker temp or any of the the other "scientific" practices I have learned here.  this fall when I smoke my salmon I will be doing those things just for the purpose of knowledge if nothing else.


----------



## Bearcarver

dalton said:


> well I looked up parisites in alaska salmon and couldn't find much that was credible.  I found some listing that talked about two types of parisites
> 
> the first was _Henneguy _ and here is an excerp from the wikipedia article
> 
> The report also states "It should be stressed that _Henneguya_, economically deleterious though it is, is harmless from the view of public health. It is strictly a fish parasite that cannot live in or affect warm blooded animals, including man".
> 
> the other one I found was Myxobolus  which is a brain parisite only.  since I don't eat the brain i didn't look at that one any further.
> 
> I also called my freind who is a fish biologist at the alaska dept of fish and game and asked about the article that you referenced above.  aparently that was in 07 and 08 and aparently was all about a personal pissing contest between the reporter and the fish and game guy in the yukon.  he was not the director for the whole state and has since retired a while ago.  the parisite they are talking about in that article was "ick" (short name) and is extreamly obvious on the outside of the fish.  this is a very common problem in tropical fish tanks.  can certianly kill the fish but there have been very few cases of this and even those are almost exclusive to hatcheries.  even if you managed to catch a fish in the wild with this problem you wouldn't dream of eating it because it is so visually unappealing!!  So all in all I guess I am safe for now but I am still curious what parisites you find in the salmon in your neck of the woods.
> 
> for comparision experimantion sake here is my basic recipie...   and yest the brine time is in minutes not hours.  and you use the same brine mixture twice.
> 
> I fillet the salmon and cut the fillets into 2 or 3 peices depending on the size of the fish.  then I cut the chunks into strips about 1" wide.  this allows me to arrange the strips on racks putting the same average thickness together on the same racks.  then I brine the strips
> 
> Brine..
> 
> 2 gallons water
> 
> 3 cups morton canning and pickling salt
> 
> ¼ cup soy sauce
> 
> ¼ cup gran garlic
> 
> I usually make the first gallon as hot as I can get it out of the tap and disolve the salt and garlic in that then add the second gallon of Cold water and the soy sauce.  then the strips go in.
> 
> Brine first batch for 8 minutes second batch for 12 minutes
> 
> place on smoker and allow to dry for dry for  45-60 min ( i have  fan I place infront of the racks)
> 
> the last few years I have only had a big chief to use so I put them in and Smoke until done..  about 6-8 hours depending on thickness, outdoor humidity, and outdoor temp. I add my alder chips every 2-3 hours or so.  I pull it when it feels done which is a very subjective thing for me.  but its firm but not hard and starts to break apart when bent.
> 
> please keep in mind that I learned to smoke fish from an alaska natvie family that has been doing it for generations the same basic way.  I have made only a few modifications to suit my personal preference.  upuntil I joined this website I had never even considered checking internal temp or mesureing my smoker temp or any of the the other "scientific" practices I have learned here.  this fall when I smoke my salmon I will be doing those things just for the purpose of knowledge if nothing else.


Sounds good Dalton,

When you get some more, you should take some pictures & do a post for us all, with your recipe & method included.

Meanwhile, I'll stick to my method, because my Salmon don't come from the Alaskan waters (I wish they did!).

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## dalton

yes bear i was planning on doing a post titled "smoked salmon alaska style" when i got some fish this summer/fall.  I have enjoyed your posts so much with the step by step instructions and so easy to understand and follow. (your my hero!!)  I was planning on contributing some of my own using yours as an example to follow. 

thanks and keep up the good...  no scratch that!  GREAT!! work.

dalton


----------



## Bearcarver

dalton said:


> yes bear i was planning on doing a post titled "smoked salmon alaska style" when i got some fish this summer/fall.  I have enjoyed your posts so much with the step by step instructions and so easy to understand and follow. (your my hero!!)  I was planning on contributing some of my own using yours as an example to follow.
> 
> thanks and keep up the good...  no scratch that!  GREAT!! work.
> 
> dalton


Aw Shucks......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see the Alaskan Style. Must be a great place to fish & hunt !!

Thanks Dalton,

Bear


----------



## dalton

yes bear we do alot of hunting and fishing...  my 9 year old daughters favorite is the bunnies!!  (they are called snowshoe hare)  we have gotten alot this year and I have made a lot of bunny jerky.  she likes to call it JUMPY JERKY and takes it to school and shares it with all her freinds.  I am going to make some more as soon as I get my new smoker up and running and I will post that too!  I am also going to try your unstuffed beef sticks but I am going to mix the ground beef 50-50 with ground rabbit!  will let you know how it turns out!

thanks again for making me and all the other newbies feel so welcome!

dalton


----------



## Bearcarver

dalton said:


> yes bear we do alot of hunting and fishing...  my 9 year old daughters favorite is the bunnies!!  (they are called snowshoe hare)  we have gotten alot this year and I have made a lot of bunny jerky.  she likes to call it JUMPY JERKY and takes it to school and shares it with all her freinds.  I am going to make some more as soon as I get my new smoker up and running and I will post that too!  I am also going to try your unstuffed beef sticks but I am going to mix the ground beef 50-50 with ground rabbit!  will let you know how it turns out!
> 
> thanks again for making me and all the other newbies feel so welcome!
> 
> dalton


Dalton,

You might want to mix a little extra fat in, since half will be Wabbit.

My Dad & I used to shoot a lot of Snowshoes up in Pike County, PA, usually around the outskirts of swamps.

I used to call them "Bigfoots".

It was funny how the first thing we'd always see was the "EYE" of the rabbit!

Later,

Bear


----------



## wingman

Nicely done Bearcarver. Your instructions were in perfect detail. And the finished product  looked amazing.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wingman said:


> Nicely done Bearcarver. Your instructions were in perfect detail. And the finished product looked amazing.


Thanks Rob!

Bear


----------



## dutchoven2

first post here for me... been a member for a couple of months... i just finished smoking a filet using this method to take to a Christmas dinner tonight, and i must say, by far the best salmon i have ever smoked.........thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

dutchoven2 said:


> first post here for me... been a member for a couple of months... i just finished smoking a filet using this method to take to a Christmas dinner tonight, and i must say, by far the best salmon i have ever smoked.........thanks for sharing!!!!


Thanks Dutchoven2!

I never get tired of hearing from people who had good success with any of my step by steps.

Bear


----------



## garyc

I just used your step by step at the beginning of this thread. Very good!!! The only problem I had was with my electric MES. Getting it to smoke at 100 deg is very hard. I finally used dry chips, set the smoker on 200 and ran it empty until I got some smoke. At that point I opened the door and let it cool down to 100 to start the process. When I had to replenish the chips it tended to put them out and I had to start over by taking the fish out, turning the heat up until I got smoke, letting it cool to the desired temp with the door open and putting the fish back in. I am sure this is effecting the process but I can't figure out any other way to make my MES smoke at the lower temps. Do you have a suggestion?


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryC said:


> I just used your step by step at the beginning of this thread. Very good!!! The only problem I had was with my electric MES. Getting it to smoke at 100 deg is very hard. I finally used dry chips, set the smoker on 200 and ran it empty until I got some smoke. At that point I opened the door and let it cool down to 100 to start the process. When I had to replenish the chips it tended to put them out and I had to start over by taking the fish out, turning the heat up until I got smoke, letting it cool to the desired temp with the door open and putting the fish back in. I am sure this is effecting the process but I can't figure out any other way to make my MES smoke at the lower temps. Do you have a suggestion?


It depends which MES you have, and which chip drawer came with that MES.

Some of them will not smoke below 200˚.

I used to go up 10˚ at a time to get my old one to smoke (wasn't one of the bad ones), but then I got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.

If you get one of them, your smoking problems at low temp will be a thing of the past!

Of course it won't help you for today though.

Bear


----------



## garyc

Bearcarver said:


> GaryC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just used your step by step at the beginning of this thread. Very good!!! The only problem I had was with my electric MES. Getting it to smoke at 100 deg is very hard. I finally used dry chips, set the smoker on 200 and ran it empty until I got some smoke. At that point I opened the door and let it cool down to 100 to start the process. When I had to replenish the chips it tended to put them out and I had to start over by taking the fish out, turning the heat up until I got smoke, letting it cool to the desired temp with the door open and putting the fish back in. I am sure this is effecting the process but I can't figure out any other way to make my MES smoke at the lower temps. Do you have a suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends which MES you have, and which chip drawer came with that MES.
> 
> Some of them will not smoke below 200˚.
> 
> I used to go up 10˚ at a time to get my old one to smoke (wasn't one of the bad ones), but then I got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> 
> If you get one of them, your smoking problems at low temp will be a thing of the past!
> 
> Of course it won't help you for today though.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

I have been looking at the A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS. Not a big investment but I wonder where I can get the sawdust other than through the mail?  I would hate to run out on a smoking day and not have a local place to get it like I can with wood chips. I have an old blender, you think I could turn hickory chips to sawdust in that?


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryC said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just used your step by step at the beginning of this thread. Very good!!! The only problem I had was with my electric MES. Getting it to smoke at 100 deg is very hard. I finally used dry chips, set the smoker on 200 and ran it empty until I got some smoke. At that point I opened the door and let it cool down to 100 to start the process. When I had to replenish the chips it tended to put them out and I had to start over by taking the fish out, turning the heat up until I got smoke, letting it cool to the desired temp with the door open and putting the fish back in. I am sure this is effecting the process but I can't figure out any other way to make my MES smoke at the lower temps. Do you have a suggestion?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends which MES you have, and which chip drawer came with that MES.
> 
> Some of them will not smoke below 200˚.
> 
> I used to go up 10˚ at a time to get my old one to smoke (wasn't one of the bad ones), but then I got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> 
> If you get one of them, your smoking problems at low temp will be a thing of the past!
> 
> Of course it won't help you for today though.
> 
> Bear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been looking at the A-MAZE-N-SMOKERS. Not a big investment but I wonder where I can get the sawdust other than through the mail?  I would hate to run out on a smoking day and not have a local place to get it like I can with wood chips. I have an old blender, you think I could turn hickory chips to sawdust in that?
Click to expand...

I don't know about chips---Maybe from shavings to dust in the blender.
 

If you get a larger amount of dust from Todd, the shipping cost per pound is a lot less. Just stock up pretty good, and don't get too close to running out.

The stuff goes a long way. I haven't gotten any for quite awhile, and I'm still in pretty good shape with my supply.

Stock up & keep your powder dry:







Bear


----------



## hmcm

All I can say, AWESOME JOB Bearcarver!  I'm new to this forum and I really appreciate it when people like yourself share your trials and tribulations with the group so that we can take the easy road!!!  It makes the Newbie's job of becoming a successful meat smoker that much easier!

Nice work and thank you!


----------



## Bearcarver

hmcm said:


> All I can say, AWESOME JOB Bearcarver!  I'm new to this forum and I really appreciate it when people like yourself share your trials and tribulations with the group so that we can take the easy road!!!  It makes the Newbie's job of becoming a successful meat smoker that much easier!
> 
> Nice work and thank you!


Thank You Very Much!

I'm always glad to hear my stuff works good for others too.

Bear


----------



## smoke king

Bearcarver said:


> It depends which MES you have, and which chip drawer came with that MES.
> 
> Some of them will not smoke below 200˚.
> 
> I used to go up 10˚ at a time to get my old one to smoke (wasn't one of the bad ones), but then I got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> 
> If you get one of them, your smoking problems at low temp will be a thing of the past!
> 
> Of course it won't help you for today though.
> 
> Bear


Bear,

What are your temperature recommendations and general smoke time when using an A-Maze-N smoker? I'm all brined up per your directions and ready to put in the MES.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoke King said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends which MES you have, and which chip drawer came with that MES.
> 
> Some of them will not smoke below 200˚.
> 
> I used to go up 10˚ at a time to get my old one to smoke (wasn't one of the bad ones), but then I got the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.
> 
> If you get one of them, your smoking problems at low temp will be a thing of the past!
> 
> Of course it won't help you for today though.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Bear,
> 
> What are your temperature recommendations and general smoke time when using an A-Maze-N smoker? I'm all brined up per your directions and ready to put in the MES.
Click to expand...

If you're using an AMNS, the temperature isn't important to the smoking.

Maybe it's just me, but I think smoke takes better when the smoker is at least at 110˚.

I freeze my Salmon at 0˚ for at least 30 days, so I don't have to worry about cooking it to 160˚ internal.

Then I smoke it to at least 140˚ internal.

It also depends on how smokey you want it. If you're using an AMNS, just hold your temp somewhere between 120˚ and 140˚ for however long you want to get it good & smokey (I would say at least 7 or 8 hours).

Then jack it up to take it to whatever temp you want.

Cold smoking is a whole different ballgame than my above suggestions.

Bear


----------



## bucktailer

Great Job!  That fish looks great.  I use about the same method for brining.  I am going to try the overnight in the fridge method though to form the pellicle.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Bear! Very informative tutorial. We smoke salmon here all the time, only we catch ours at Sam's. I look pretty funny with my fishing pole in Sam's trying to snag one out of the cooler with my treble hook on.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Bear! Very informative tutorial. We smoke salmon here all the time, only we catch ours at Sam's. I look pretty funny with my fishing pole in Sam's trying to snag one out of the cooler with my treble hook on.


Thanks Al !

We'd get arrested---Triple-hook snagging is illegal in PA, but our wives could just tell them we're senile.

Don't tell anybody, but my son said he cheated on one of last years 30 pound Salmon.

He said it swam into his left leg, and almost knocked him over in the current.

So he reached in the water, grabbed it by the tail, and threw it up on the bank.

That's illegal too.

Bear


----------



## porked

I tried this recipe last weekend with huge success. I only caught a little one over a lb. at Pathmark, but followed the easy instructions and myself and others were very impressed. I can see me fishing a lot more for salmon in the future. Thank you Mr. Bear.

I would attach a photo but the site is telling me I don't have permission for some reason.


----------



## Bearcarver

Porked said:


> I tried this recipe last weekend with huge success. I only caught a little one over a lb. at Pathmark, but followed the easy instructions and myself and others were very impressed. I can see me fishing a lot more for salmon in the future. Thank you Mr. Bear.
> 
> I would attach a photo but the site is telling me I don't have permission for some reason.




Thank you,

I'm real glad you liked it!

I thought I smelled something real good last weekend, coming from a little SouthEast of here!

Bear


----------



## porked

Here's a pic finally, remember, I just tried a small batch to see how it came out. Oh baby, it came out.


----------



## Bearcarver

Porked said:


> Here's a pic finally, remember, I just tried a small batch to see how it came out. Oh baby, it came out.


Oh Man---They look great!

You probably did already, but when some fat cooks out like that, I just rinse them off & pat them dry---No problem then.

I'll bet those lasted at least a few minutes!!!

Bear


----------



## andrew82

Great job bear!! Im going to try this soon! Do you use the AMNS for smoking salmon and if yes, how much saw dust do you use for the fish. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Andrew!

At the time of this smoke, the AMNS was not yet available.

When my Son gets me another pile of Salmon, I will definitely use the AMNS.

I will probably use Hickory, and I will put it on at a medium/heavy flow.

Whether I light one end or two will depend on which AMNS I use.

I will keep the smoke going for nearly the whole time, but that might just be me, as I am a confessed "Smoke Hound" !!!!

Bear


----------



## jonboat

Bearcarver said:


> So he reached in the water, grabbed it by the tail, and threw it up on the bank.


Tooooo  funny. Glad to hear somebody did what I've been tempted to do more times than I can count. Standing there in the river, not getting a hit, but have them bumping into you, or worse yet porpoising a foot in front of you (and hearing them laughing), makes you want to throw them on the bank!!!!

Had a crummy year chasing our upstate NY salmon last year - had lots on, but didn't land a single one - then we had high water and I was done for the season.

Hoping that the last two weekends are a sign of things to come this year - 2 for 2 on steelhead outings. a 26" female (7lbs) and a 32" male (9.5 lbs)

Yesterday morning, the female from last weekend went in the old ecb along with a salmon I had left in the freezer from a charter trip last summer.

I did a really simple brine - water, plain salt and dark brown sugar - overnight the night before and smoked them for 6 hours with apple wood. I still haven't replace the ECB thermometer, but know it only got out of "warm" about 3 times (it didn't get to 30 deg yesterday), so to be safe, they went in the oven at 200 for 30 minutes when I pulled them (safety first). Once they were done and I had sampled one of them,  took my son to a Lake Ontario tributary and got another steelie.

Maybe next year I'll bump into your son BC. I try to get up to the SR a few times each fall since it's only about an hour from home.

I can't get the kind of temp control you used, but as for the rest of your recipe and tutorial - sounds yummy and worth trying!


----------



## jacobtia

Bear,

I want to do some smoked salmon but I'm not using an electric smoker. How could I do this with my charcoal smoker and dial the temps in as stated above?

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## Bearcarver

Jonboat said:


> Tooooo  funny. Glad to hear somebody did what I've been tempted to do more times than I can count. Standing there in the river, not getting a hit, but have them bumping into you, or worse yet porpoising a foot in front of you (and hearing them laughing), makes you want to throw them on the bank!!!!
> 
> Had a crummy year chasing our upstate NY salmon last year - had lots on, but didn't land a single one - then we had high water and I was done for the season.
> 
> Hoping that the last two weekends are a sign of things to come this year - 2 for 2 on steelhead outings. a 26" female (7lbs) and a 32" male (9.5 lbs)
> 
> Yesterday morning, the female from last weekend went in the old ecb along with a salmon I had left in the freezer from a charter trip last summer.
> 
> I did a really simple brine - water, plain salt and dark brown sugar - overnight the night before and smoked them for 6 hours with apple wood. I still haven't replace the ECB thermometer, but know it only got out of "warm" about 3 times (it didn't get to 30 deg yesterday), so to be safe, they went in the oven at 200 for 30 minutes when I pulled them (safety first). Once they were done and I had sampled one of them,  took my son to a Lake Ontario tributary and got another steelie.
> 
> Maybe next year I'll bump into your son BC. I try to get up to the SR a few times each fall since it's only about an hour from home.
> 
> I can't get the kind of temp control you used, but as for the rest of your recipe and tutorial - sounds yummy and worth trying!


Just make sure nobody is watching if you grab one by the tail. They'll nail you for it. My son fishes way up a little tributary, and there aren't any spies up there.

See below about temps.

Bear




jacobtia said:


> Bear,
> 
> I want to do some smoked salmon but I'm not using an electric smoker. How could I do this with my charcoal smoker and dial the temps in as stated above?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jake


This step by step was from before I had an AMNS. I had to go up gradually like that to keep the chips burning enough to get good smoke.

If you have an AMNS, or your smoker is good at producing smoke, you can just go to 140˚ or 150˚ for about 4 hours (first hour NO SMOKE), and then bump it up to 180˚ until the internal temp is at 140˚.

Bear


----------



## czarcastic

Awesome presentation and tutorial.  Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this.  It goes without saying how many people are going to benefit from your hard work and clear information.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Steven!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874

Nice thread Bearcarver,  I see your recipe is very close to one of my favorites.  Will post mine when I can figure out how to post pictures.  Good job though.

Mr.T


----------



## ugaboz

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Mr T 59874 said:


> Nice thread Bearcarver,  I see your recipe is very close to one of my favorites.  Will post mine when I can figure out how to post pictures.  Good job though.
> 
> Mr.T


Thanks Mr T !

Coming from "Trout Creek", I would expect some fine smoked fish!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lathrop

I Just finished using your recipe. More or less. for 2 Coho salmon I am using a charcoal smoker with an electric bbq pot burner and a Variac. My smoke generator is a bread pan with a hole for a !00W soldering iron,. and a 1/4 " al plate with a hole in it for a tube to the smoker. [Sink drain pipe.] I put a brick in the pan to reduce its volume and act as a thermal mass. I did your brine for 6 hr. then overnight in the fridge. Then Started the graduated smoke. Temps worked out to be ~ averages of times. As I  was juggling power, vents, smoke. The last 1 hour at 180* was more like 1,5 hr for the 2 shelves of med to larger pieces but I pulled the tails at the 1 hour mark.

 I should add that I am doing it for a Scotch tasting fundraiser for The key city Public Theater. I took some smoked salmon to a closing night ceremony / pot luck and was then asked to do this. I added a Glaze of dark rum honey and maple sirup at the end. It is cooling as we speak.

George


----------



## Bearcarver

MMMMmmmm......

That glaze sounds GREAT, George !!!

Bear


----------



## lathrop

I have a Question as to the use of cure #1 with Fish. Marianski calls for 2 tbs for 4 # of fish. The Spice store at the Seattle public market indicated 1 OZ /10 Galons of water for brineing. I used 1/2 teaspoon ~3G.  for  4# of Coho. It is for public consumption so I felt the need to use it. What is an appropriate amount.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry Lathrop, I can't help on that one.

Up to this point, I have never used any cure on fish, and I haven't done any research on it.

Bear


----------



## lathrop

Thanks, I will be doing a bit more research. I do Recall a discussion on the use of it for meat on this forum.

The Scotch tasting was yesterday afternoon in a garden party setting a few feet from the beach [Puget Sound] people  were quite complimentary and a couple of folks said it was the best smoked salmon they had ever tasted. So thanks for the detailed recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> Thanks, I will be doing a bit more research. I do Recall a discussion on the use of it for meat on this forum.
> 
> The Scotch tasting was yesterday afternoon in a garden party setting a few feet from the beach [Puget Sound] people  were quite complimentary and a couple of folks said it was the best smoked salmon they had ever tasted. So thanks for the detailed recipe.


Thank you very much!!  I'm glad it was enjoyed.

Fish is about the only thing I have not used cure on---so far.

Bear


----------



## lathrop

Well normally I would not use cure on fish. But There were going to be 25- 30 people having a a taste.So I decided  to error on the side of safety.   I started with a bit over 4# of Fillets. We buy whole fish and the butcher shop fillets them. The Theater bought the fish I just picked it up and brined and smoked it. When I buy for my own use I take the head and bones and turn them into fish stock. My favorite Japanese Restaurant in Seattle which is 110 years old has Black Cod collar and Tuna collar on the menu very often. It is a sort of quick hot smoked thing. Delicious. so I am going to get my next fish butchered so I can smoke the collar  separately. It may turn out more like a  bbq. also I am looking forward to smoking Black cod [Also known as Sable fish] Which is even better than Salmon. and also Albacore. If I get time to get my boat in the water I will be smoking other things as well.


----------



## smokin - k

Thanks for the awesome tutorial! This is the second time I've used this recipe and it is perfect! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## smokingvamos

Thank you Bear for this recipe. I had a good time eating this recipe at work today.  Coworkers couldn't get enough of it!


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> Well normally I would not use cure on fish. But There were going to be 25- 30 people having a a taste.So I decided  to error on the side of safety.   I started with a bit over 4# of Fillets. We buy whole fish and the butcher shop fillets them. The Theater bought the fish I just picked it up and brined and smoked it. When I buy for my own use I take the head and bones and turn them into fish stock. My favorite Japanese Restaurant in Seattle which is 110 years old has Black Cod collar and Tuna collar on the menu very often. It is a sort of quick hot smoked thing. Delicious. so I am going to get my next fish butchered so I can smoke the collar  separately. It may turn out more like a  bbq. also I am looking forward to smoking Black cod [Also known as Sable fish] Which is even better than Salmon. and also Albacore. If I get time to get my boat in the water I will be smoking other things as well.


Very interesting!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin - K said:


> Thanks for the awesome tutorial! This is the second time I've used this recipe and it is perfect! Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


Thank K !!!

I'm real glad you like it !!!

Great snacking to ya!!!

Bear




smokingvamos said:


> Thank you Bear for this recipe. I had a good time eating this recipe at work today.  Coworkers couldn't get enough of it!


That's Great, SV !!!

Good to hear!!

Bear


----------



## exhaustedspark

Did you use any cure??

If so was it TQ or Cure #1??

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark

Sorry about that. I just saw you allready answered that. Thanx.

Does look good. Tnx

Karl


----------



## sflcowboy78

Thank you, After lots of research trying to find a Smoked Salmon recipe I will be breaking in my new smoker with this one. Q-View to come, Sunday will be Smoke day.


----------



## sflcowboy78

sflcowboy78 said:


> Thank you, After lots of research trying to find a Smoked Salmon recipe I will be breaking in my new smoker with this one. Q-View to come, Sunday will be Smoke day.


Ok, so i couldn't wait till Sunday. I went fishing at the local Kroger, and caught 3lbs of farm raised Atlantic Salmon. I brined the Salmon using your recipe and then smoked it with Alder wood. Here is the final product,, missing a few peices for quality control of course.


----------



## veritas

Im going to have to try this one!  I have never smoked fish yet but I think this will be my first go.


----------



## yount

trying this one this today thanks for all the hard work


----------



## yount

Thank you for the hard work this came out amazing.This will be the go to recipe for salmon


----------



## lu1847

Hey carver,  
  Just used that salmon recipe last night and I must say it was awesome thanks a lot.


----------



## crarcher

Been thinking about buying a couple nice salmon fillets to smoke - no wild ones to catch here in Iowa :)

By following tutorial it looks like I will not be wasting my money experimenting.

Thanks


----------



## rubrchickenhead

Thanks! I just made this for the first time today, and I will use your recipe many times in the future I am already sure of it. Thanks again!













photo (56).JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Sep 13, 2012





  













photo (57).JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Sep 14, 2012





  













photo (58).JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Sep 14, 2012
__ 1






. . . and it was great in Jeff's Salmon & Chive Spread too!


----------



## denise anderson

Awesome smoked salmon!!  I did the brining, dried filets and put on racks for the night in the fridge.  My husband took over in the a.m. and started the cold smoking with the hickory and then finished off with the apple per the instruction.  Turned out GREAT!!


----------



## smokinbrad

So looking forward to trying this over the next few days Bear! As a resident of Michigan, I have a good chunk of salmon that I am going to be utilizing with this recipe. My first smoker should be delivered to my house by tomorrow and after seasoning it in.....salmon is already getting ready to go!

Thanks again for a great blow by blow instructions!


----------



## smokinbrad

So looking forward to trying this over the next few days Bear! As a resident of Michigan, I have a good chunk of salmon that I am going to be utilizing with this recipe. My first smoker should be delivered to my house by tomorrow and after seasoning it in.....salmon is already getting ready to go!

Thanks again for a great blow by blow instructions!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Nice , Bear. Should make this an 'Article'. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have a great Holiday Season and...


----------



## pipesdaddy

Thanks for sharing this informative information..


----------



## jrmartin

Doing this for the second time today, last time it was amazing.  This time I have had more of a chance to practice controlling my temps on my charcoal smoker, especially keeping them as low as you ask on this.  Hopefully its even better than last time.  Thanks for the write up.

John


----------



## vstheboombox

I'm new to smoking and to this forum. I just finished smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving and it turned out amazing. My next project was smoking some Salmon and I just happened to run into this post. Thanks for breaking down everything into steps and details. The pictures helped out a lot as well.


----------



## wood chuck

I got to go out & pick up some of this stuff but will have to try it some time . Gotta go shoot a salmon to. Thanks for doing all the work for dummies like me. I know nothing about spices . My G/f thinks I'm a great chef with it comes to smoking. Thanks to the Smoke Forum & The good People like You Bearcarver . Now I got to figure a way to cut this to do one fish.


----------



## go4abliss

The fish looks great!


----------



## jj23

Bear you stated when using a charcoal smoker get temp to 140-150 for 4hrs, with no smoke for the 1st hr.  why would you not use smoke the 1st hr when using a charcoal smoker?


----------



## gran torino

Smoked some to die for salmon this weekend....!!!!!

I used the Salmon U recipe, dry cure, works like a charm....!!!!

Started slow and worked the heat up to 175 F, nice product..!!!!!

Dave


----------



## gatejumper dale

Thanks Bear,

I've made this several times and everyone loves it.  All I can say is that this recipe is my first, my last, my everything when it comes to smoking salmon.


----------



## fwismoker

True cold smoked salmon can't go over 80 degrees from everything i've heard as it starts to cook over 80.    Now i'm confused...


----------



## gran torino

I was not trying for a true cold smoke, just trying to get the IT to above 145-160 F for fully cooked. If you keep the temp low the fats won't denature or leave little balls of fat on the finished product.


----------



## migraine

I finished up a batch of salmon last week using your recipe with a few exceptions. I added some light brown sugar and substituted ancho chile powder for the cayanne pepper.

6 hours in the brine.  Only mistake I made was bumping the temp to 102* instead of 120* afer the 1st hour.  The meat was firm after a day in the refer.

OMG!

Thanks for you time to post your techinque and recipe

I have two more salmon in the freezer calling my name...


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm so glad many of you are enjoying this Step by Step.

Makes me feel good helping so many!!

Bear


----------



## gwest77

Bearcarver,

    Tried this out yesterday and I must say, the best smoked salmon I ever put in my mouth. Not to say they came from Oswego,NY. Right out of Lake Ontario

Nice to catch your own.


----------



## Bearcarver

gwest77 said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Tried this out yesterday and I must say, the best smoked salmon I ever put in my mouth. Not to say they came from Oswego,NY. Right out of Lake Ontario
> 
> Nice to catch your own.


Thanks gwest !!!

That's Great to hear!!

I love snacking on this stuff !!!

Bear


----------



## socalq

Has anyone tried this method with a fish other than salmon? I've got some cod to smoke this weekend. Would this recipe work?


----------



## Bearcarver

SoCalQ said:


> Has anyone tried this method with a fish other than salmon? I've got some cod to smoke this weekend. Would this recipe work?


Yes, I did it with Trout, Tuna, and Tilapia------Works Great. Just be sure to adjust your brine time for the thickness of the fish, as I noted in the instructions.

Also watch out for overcooking thin pieces.

Bear


----------



## wade

I used to hot smoke various fish sides however these days I prefer to "lightly" cold smoke fillets to begin with and then finally cook them (either in the smoker or in the oven) just before eating. Unlike most of the posts on here I have found that using a dry salt mix gives me much better control of the final salt content than using a liquid brine. The method I use is the same to begin with for the smoked fillets as it is for the traditional cold smoked salmon sides. This afternoon I have bought a couple of sides of each of Salmon, Haddock and Cod for smoking tonight and will create a Qview for posting up in a couple of days.

Before people comment that they "have been smoking fish every day with brine for the past 300 years and have never made a single one that is too salty..." :-), salt levels are a very personal thing and from when I used to work in the USA I think the general pallet in the US is more accustomed to a higher salt/sugar content than here in the UK. My wife is particularly intolerant of high levels of salt so I maybe have to be more aware that salt in the finished fish it is kept to a minimum.

Great thread BTW - everything that has been posted so far looks great and I would certainly eat it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Wade!!!

As for too much salt----That is why I made the special note about thinner pieces needing shorter time in my brine.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SoCalQ said:


> Has anyone tried this method with a fish other than salmon? I've got some cod to smoke this weekend. Would this recipe work?


BTW SoCalQ,

I'm sure I already mentioned this a few times, but this method is for snacking fish pieces. The smoking temps & times give you pieces of fish that are dry enough to pick up in your hands, and pull it apart to eat & enjoy it.

If you want to use this recipe for Dinner, I would do the same brine & everything, but I would smoke it hotter & faster to keep it from drying to the snacking type consistency & texture.

Bear


----------



## wade

Yes - I must admit to really enjoying the snacking consistency in my fish. The Salmon or Cod can get to that almost steak-like consistency of a good Tuna steak after it has been brined and smoked ... mmmmmm


----------



## socalq

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## wade

As mentioned earlier I have posted a Q-View of my latest fish smoke. Although the fish is eaten hot the smoke is essentially a cold smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/140785

Wade


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Just tried this with Dutch's maple glaze.  Incredible!  Thanks for the instructions.

I used my Memphis Elite at it's lowest temperature (180) and did a sockeye fillet (half a pound) to try it out.  Took 2.5 hrs smoking to reach 140 degrees internal and had to push the temp up to 200 for the last 30 minutes to get her done.  Used a mixture of hickory and cherry.  Came out great!  Now I'm going to try it with a larger quantity of fish.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Just tried this with Dutch's maple glaze.  Incredible!  Thanks for the instructions.
> 
> I used my Memphis Elite at it's lowest temperature (180) and did a sockeye fillet (half a pound) to try it out.  Took 2.5 hrs smoking to reach 140 degrees internal and had to push the temp up to 200 for the last 30 minutes to get her done.  Used a mixture of hickory and cherry.  Came out great!  Now I'm going to try it with a larger quantity of fish.


Thanks Tucson!!

Glad it came out great for you!!

Bear


----------



## disco

As a guy raised on the West Coast of British Columbia, I know my smoked salmon. I made this recipe and I can say that it a classic hot smoked salmon. She Who Must Be Obeyed and I will enjoy this many times in the afternoon on our deck. Of course, keeping hydrated is important too.

Thanks, Bear, we really enjoy this recipe.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> As a guy raised on the West Coast of British Columbia, I know my smoked salmon. I made this recipe and I can say that it a classic hot smoked salmon. She Who Must Be Obeyed and I will enjoy this many times in the afternoon on our deck. Of course, keeping hydrated is important too.
> 
> Thanks, Bear, we really enjoy this recipe.
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

I'm very glad you & the Mrs liked it.

Mrs Bear doesn't eat fish. Here it is Me, My Son, and his Mrs who eat the fish.

Bear


----------



## disco

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Disco!!
> 
> I'm very glad you & the Mrs liked it.
> 
> Mrs Bear doesn't eat fish. Here it is Me, My Son, and his Mrs who eat the fish.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the recipe!

I am really surprise your missus won't eat smoked salmon. Even my friends who don't like fish like smoked salmon. Ah well, we are lucky they put up with us.

Disco


----------



## wade

Does not eat fish? She needs enlightening big time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I must admit my other half is not a big fish eater but she does like home smoked fish. From your pictures Bear she would love these.


----------



## Bearcarver

I gotta  let her slide, She:

Wrote me 254 letters in the 237 days I spent in Vietnam.

Spent 8 hours a day in my hospital rooms for those 28 days.

Great Mom.

Great Wife.

Pretty good cook.

Hard worker. Keeps my MES 40 grills clean too.

Outstanding house keeper.

Her not being crazy about smoked meat, and not eating fish means there's more for me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## black

-


----------



## disco

Black said:


> Where can I get one of those ?


I can't speak for Bear, but in my case, she found me and took pity on my poor sorry life. The secret from there is realizing what you have and thanking your lucky stars.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Black said:


> Where can I get one of those ?


I found mine about 5 miles from home----Must have been the uniform & my Corporal stripes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## black

z


----------



## smoke_chef

Great thread! I just got back from Alaska with salmon.. I can't wait to get it in the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Black said:


> Dam,  .... if I have to go 5 miles from home, I'll stick with the one I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


LOL


Smoke_Chef said:


> Great thread! I just got back from Alaska with salmon.. I can't wait to get it in the smoker.


Thank You!!!

Don't forget to report back, and also start a new thread with lots of Qview!!

Bear


----------



## wassup8687

I just caught me first of the season and can't wait to try this recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wassup8687 said:


> I just caught me first of the season and can't wait to try this recipe.


That's Great !!!  Any questions, give me a yell !!

Too early for Pulaski-----Get it in Lake Ontario??

Bear


----------



## wassup8687

I caught it in Pulaski.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wassup8687 said:


> I caught it in Pulaski.


OK----My Son goes to Pulaski in October for the Salmon Run. Then again in November for the huge Trout that run up to eat the Salmon Eggs.

He's been too busy the last couple years---Hopefully he'll get me some this year.

Bear


----------



## jeffingh

I followed this and it came out unbelievable. Marcia said it tastes like sausage! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeffingh said:


> I followed this and it came out unbelievable. Marcia said it tastes like sausage! LOL


Thanks Jeff !!!

Glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## dato

This looks really great!! ...but I'm wondering if I'm the only one who likes to eat crispy salmon skin? mmmm!?


----------



## Bearcarver

Dato said:


> This looks really great!! ...but I'm wondering if I'm the only one who likes to eat crispy salmon skin? mmmm!?


Thanks Dato!!!

I used to eat a lot of Trout, Bluegill, Perch, and Bass Skins, among others, and crispy is my favorite way too. Also crispy Trout tails were always one of my favorites.

However when it comes to smoking, the Salmon smokes much better without the skin.IMHO  I experimented with about every way possible.

Bear


----------



## jonboat

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!  Any questions, give me a yell !!
> 
> Too early for Pulaski-----Get it in Lake Ontario??
> 
> 
> Bear



Been seeing reports of some early-run salmon in the Salmon River already. They're catching some already. Not the mad-house we'll see come october, but there are some fish in the river already.

One note... of the nine fish our crew caught on Ontario last week, only one had a clipped adipose fin. That means the other 8 were wild fish - not hatchery fish. Sounds to me like they're getting more successful at spawning and establishing a larger wild population. Pretty cool. 

lamprey control must be getting better too - none of our fish had lampreys or scars on them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jonboat said:


> Been seeing reports of some early-run salmon in the Salmon River already. They're catching some already. Not the mad-house we'll see come october, but there are some fish in the river already.
> 
> One note... of the nine fish our crew caught on Ontario last week, only one had a clipped adipose fin. That means the other 8 were wild fish - not hatchery fish. Sounds to me like they're getting more successful at spawning and establishing a larger wild population. Pretty cool.
> 
> lamprey control must be getting better too - none of our fish had lampreys or scars on them.


Thanks, I'll tell my Son, but He's really been busy, just hired 2 new climbers, and he's also been completely changing his back yard & pond bank.

I used to fish for Shad in the Lackawaxen Pool, of the Delaware River, and the farmers were paying $3 per burlap sack (in the '60s) of Lampreys, because their cows would wade into the water & the Lampreys would suck fast, and they'd get infected. They were coming up the river by the tens of thousands----Burlap bags wouldn't even make a dent in them. LOL

Those Lampreys are some Ugly critters!!!

Bear


----------



## djom1cincy

Quick question.  I didn't want to read 9 pages looking to see if it was covered before.  When making your brine and bringing up to temp you dont have the fish in it correct?  Thinking about it I would say no because it would start cooking.  Just making sure.  Add the fish after adding the water and ice?  I have some fresh salmon I caught in on lake ontario saturday I want to smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

djom1cincy said:


> Quick question.  I didn't want to read 9 pages looking to see if it was covered before.  When making your brine and bringing up to temp you dont have the fish in it correct?  Thinking about it I would say no because it would start cooking.  Just making sure.  Add the fish after adding the water and ice?  I have some fresh salmon I caught in on lake ontario saturday I want to smoke.


Yes, definitely cool your brine before putting the fish in, preferably below 40*.

Your Salmon should be Great, since you caught them in Ontario. Mine come from Ontario, but my Son caught them in Creeks near Pulaski.

Let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## djom1cincy

Thanks for the info. Your sons catch come from Pulaski ny?  If so I vacation real close to there on sandy pond. Great place. Been going for 7 years myself. My wife's been going there all her life as her parents own a place there. I'm going to get started on the salmon tonight.


----------



## djom1cincy

My fish turned out delicious. My 3 year old son loved it along with everyone else who's taste it. 

I did do it slightly different. It brined for 8-10 hours. I let it rest over night and was going to smoke the next day. Things got crazy so I didn't get it in the next day but the day after around 5pm. Started my smoke at 150. Smoked at that temp till the it temp leveled at 118. I turned up the smoke temp to 200 and added a little water to my pan and finish it off. It really turned out great. Your brine has great flavor. I also used apple and hickory for my smoke.


----------



## djom1cincy

My fish turned out delicious. My 3 year old son loved it along with everyone else who's taste it. 

I did do it slightly different. It brined for 8-10 hours. I let it rest over night and was going to smoke the next day. Things got crazy so I didn't get it in the next day but the day after around 5pm. Started my smoke at 150. Smoked at that temp till the it temp leveled at 118. I turned up the smoke temp to 200 and added a little water to my pan and finish it off. It really turned out great. Your brine has great flavor. I also used apple and hickory for my smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

djom1cincy said:


> My fish turned out delicious. My 3 year old son loved it along with everyone else who's taste it.
> 
> I did do it slightly different. It brined for 8-10 hours. I let it rest over night and was going to smoke the next day. Things got crazy so I didn't get it in the next day but the day after around 5pm. Started my smoke at 150. Smoked at that temp till the it temp leveled at 118. I turned up the smoke temp to 200 and added a little water to my pan and finish it off. It really turned out great. Your brine has great flavor. I also used apple and hickory for my smoke.


Sounds Great !!!

Glad you all liked it !!!

Thanks for the report,

Bear


----------



## outtatheboxbbq

Hello Bearcarver.    I know this is an older thread but I just joined SMF and was wondering if you've tried this technique with any farm raised salmon?    I spent 40 years in the northwest so my salmon palate finds the farm raised stuff underwhelming and thought this may be a way to make it more "real".


----------



## Bearcarver

OuttaTheBoxBBQ said:


> Hello Bearcarver.    I know this is an older thread but I just joined SMF and was wondering if you've tried this technique with any farm raised salmon?    I spent 40 years in the northwest so my salmon palate finds the farm raised stuff underwhelming and thought this may be a way to make it more "real".


Maybe it's because of my brine & how hard I smoke my Salmon, but if you did both the same way as this, and put them in front of me, I don't think I could tell the difference.

Let's not forget that the Salmon I used in these tests & this final recipe were Salmon that ran up river to spawn, so they aren't supposed to be that great.

These only run a couple miles, instead of the long runs they make in the Northwest, but they're still on a spawning run.

Give it a try & let me know.

Bear


----------



## 4dogs

Incredible detail Bear, I am following this except I am smoking the entire filet (not sliced into smaller steaks). Brined for 5 - 6 hours (due to thickness) and now drying in fridge for pellicle. Will update tomorrow with status results.


----------



## Bearcarver

4dogs said:


> Incredible detail Bear, I am following this except I am smoking the entire filet (not sliced into smaller steaks). Brined for 5 - 6 hours (due to thickness) and now drying in fridge for pellicle. Will update tomorrow with status results.


Sounds Great, 4dogs!!

PM me if you run into any questions. I'm usually on the forum on & off between 7 AM and 7 PM.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

This is so amazing! Thanks for posting this, as it's so thorough and helpful and beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

LeahOceanNotes said:


> This is so amazing! Thanks for posting this, as it's so thorough and helpful and beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!!  Glad you like it.

Imagine me typing all that with one finger.

I take pride in making them easy to follow.

I have a bunch of other "Step by Steps" like that in my Signature, at the bottom of eachl of my posts, but that's the only fish there.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Very fun! I checked out your step-by-steps and was looking for "Bear" (due to your name) as I always find the shoulder roast to be so damn fatty, and in need of too much trimming, but figured you were the "bear" guru.

Then, I looked at your hobbies, and then your avatar, and am BEYOND IMPRESSED! Did you actually CARVE that bear? (Sorry, I realize this is a food thread, but hey, credit is due).

Anyway, here's to bear, carved bear (both edible and not) and good things! Happy Monday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Very fun! I checked out your step-by-steps and was looking for "Bear" (due to your name) as I always find the shoulder roast to be so damn fatty, and in need of too much trimming, but figured you were the "bear" guru.
> 
> Then, I looked at your hobbies, and then your avatar, and am BEYOND IMPRESSED! Did you actually CARVE that bear? (Sorry, I realize this is a food thread, but hey, credit is due).
> 
> Anyway, here's to bear, carved bear (both edible and not) and good things! Happy Monday!!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah,

Funny you should mention that-----I have a Step by Step of carving a Bear, Too!!

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138637/a-bear-from-log-to-finish-picture-heavy

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64

Great looking salmon Bear!

And thanks for the recipe!

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver

PGSmoker64 said:


> Great looking salmon Bear!
> 
> And thanks for the recipe!
> 
> Bill


Thank You Much, Bill !!!

Bear


----------



## 4dogs

Perfect! Everyone loved it.


----------



## Bearcarver

4dogs said:


> Perfect! Everyone loved it.


That's Great 4dogs!!!

Glad it was a success!!

Bear


----------



## thatcho

just in time for our kokanee snagging season.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. excellent tutorial points given.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thatcho said:


> just in time for our kokanee snagging season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . excellent tutorial points given.


Thank You Very Much Thatcho!!!

My Son would love that snagging season!

Where he goes they watch closely, and if they catch somebody snagging, they kick them out & confiscate their equipment, so I've been told.

Bear


----------



## thatcho

Yea, i have heard a few stories about that. I am gtateful to have some species of salmon in Colorado. I will post a video n pics.


----------



## pstefl

Thanks for the brining recipe and instructions.  I have done two batches (one Copper River and one Atlantic farm raised).  Both were purchased frozen from Sam's and turned out well.  It was a pain getting the skin off the Copper River but the Atlantic came skinless and was much less expensive.  I reduced the soy sauce to 3 oz and added 3 oz of teriyaki when I smoked the Atlantic and it turned out fantastic.


----------



## Bearcarver

pstefl said:


> Thanks for the brining recipe and instructions.  I have done two batches (one Copper River and one Atlantic farm raised).  Both were purchased frozen from Sam's and turned out well.  It was a pain getting the skin off the Copper River but the Atlantic came skinless and was much less expensive.  I reduced the soy sauce to 3 oz and added 3 oz of teriyaki when I smoked the Atlantic and it turned out fantastic.


Thank You!!

Glad you like it !!

I love Teriyaki, but at the time I didn't have any on hand. Wouldn't even hurt to go with the whole 6 oz being Teriyaki.

As for the filleting the skin off, I've been filleting fish for quite awhile, and it really helped slicing those big fillets in half lengthwise before filleting the skin off.

You could leave the skin on, but during all of my testing, I found a much better smoke flavor without the skin on.

Also:  Your fillet knife has to be very sharp.

Bear


----------



## thatcho

Was planning on using this and cold smoking for a couple hours but can not seem to type the right question. So here they are.

1. Going to use Alder wood pellets in AMNTS. How long should i cold smoke for?

2. What other woods would one recommend for salmon?

My plan is to use Bears recipe and another one. Wanting to make candied salmon.


----------



## pstefl

I used alder pellets but used Bear's process for hot smoking. It was great


----------



## Bearcarver

Thatcho said:


> Was planning on using this and cold smoking for a couple hours but can not seem to type the right question. So here they are.
> 
> 1. Going to use Alder wood pellets in AMNTS. How long should i cold smoke for?
> 
> 2. What other woods would one recommend for salmon?
> 
> My plan is to use Bears recipe and another one. Wanting to make candied salmon.


Hi Thatcho!!

I didn't use any cure in this Smoked Salmon:

If you use this brine, you should get it from 40* to 140* in no longer than 4 hours, to be safe. Then you could turn it down to get more smoke on it, before taking it to 145*-150*.

I didn't have any Alder when I did this, but I will try that next time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

pstefl said:


> I used alder pellets but used Bear's process for hot smoking. It was great


Thank You!!

I'm glad you liked it !!!

Bear


----------



## thatcho

Thanks a million, Just got some more pellets from Todd so anxious as always.


----------



## thatcho

Well Bear got good news and bad. Went seeking the salmon with the family last weekend which is was good. Bad part was weather did not work for us very windy and choppy waters did not allow us to sight any schools of kokanee. The good news is we were able to lure in the trout. Rainbow's, Brown's and even pulled in a couple Mackinaw. So i will be posting some q view this coming weekend of some smoked trout with your recipe. I will keep you posted. - Justin.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thatcho said:


> Well Bear got good news and bad. Went seeking the salmon with the family last weekend which is was good. Bad part was weather did not work for us very windy and choppy waters did not allow us to sight any schools of kokanee. The good news is we were able to lure in the trout. Rainbow's, Brown's and even pulled in a couple Mackinaw. So i will be posting some q view this coming weekend of some smoked trout with your recipe. I will keep you posted. - Justin.


Tough luck on the Salmon, but glad you got a mess of Trout !!! When you post the Trout smoke, don't let me miss it !  I hate missing Great posts!!!

Bear


----------



## thatcho

Thanks Bear, i sure will.


----------



## smoker21

Thatcho said:


> Well Bear got good news and bad. Went seeking the salmon with the family last weekend which is was good. Bad part was weather did not work for us very windy and choppy waters did not allow us to sight any schools of kokanee. The good news is we were able to lure in the trout. Rainbow's, Brown's and even pulled in a couple Mackinaw. So i will be posting some q view this coming weekend of some smoked trout with your recipe. I will keep you posted. - Justin.


Trout is better than salmon anyway


----------



## wade

Thatcho said:


> Was planning on using this and cold smoking for a couple hours but can not seem to type the right question. So here they are.
> 
> 1. Going to use Alder wood pellets in AMNTS. How long should i cold smoke for?
> 
> 2. What other woods would one recommend for salmon?
> 
> My plan is to use Bears recipe and another one. Wanting to make candied salmon.


I have used Bears method too with great success and we have really enjoyed the result. 

My usual method is to cold smoke my salmon before cooking - however rather than just for a couple of hours I cold smoke it overnight. After that you can then either cook it low or cook hot - I do both but actually prefer a quicker hot cook as I like my salmon to still be on the pink side when smoked and cooked. After the cold smoke it also freezes well - for cooking at a later time. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140785/smoked-fish-fillets-salmon-cod-and-haddock-q-view

If you cold smoke for longer - until the fillets lose 18-20% of their original un-brined weight - then voila you have traditional smoked salmon. This can take 24-48 hours in the smoker.


----------



## wade

Bearcarver said:


> Tough luck on the Salmon, but glad you got a mess of Trout !!! When you post the Trout smoke, don't let me miss it !  I hate missing Great posts!!!
> 
> Bear


Yes enjoy the trout. They are very different when smoked but I adore smoked trout


----------



## bigtrain74

Nice job Bear, we caught our limit all three days we were there this year.

Thanks for this tutorial.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoker21 said:


> Trout is better than salmon anyway


This is generally true, however the bigger the trout, the more it is like Salmon. Trout over 20" aren't as good made without smoking, as smaller ones are. Also trout over 24" are just about exactly like Salmon, and in my opinion should be smoked.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Bearcarver said:


> This is generally true, however the bigger the trout, the more it is like Salmon. Trout over 20" aren't as good made without smoking, as smaller ones are. Also trout over 24" are just about exactly like Salmon, and in my opinion should be smoked.
> 
> Bear


You are correct Bear.  Salmon is a great fish for smoking.   I als like trout just about every way I've had it.  I've had some salmon paddies for instance that were oh so bad!!! 

LOL


----------



## amazingsmokehou

New to the forum here. Bear, really enjoyed your post.  You use many similar techniques I do for my smoked fish business.  Had a question about frozen fillets - how were you able to form a pellicle?  Every time I've messed around with frozen (Atlantic (Faroe, Chilean, Canadian), Keta, Sockeye, Coho, etc), I've never been able to come close to forming a pellicle.  Needless to say, it'd prove very valuable to be able to use frozen while maintaining the results I and my customers demand.  I also notice the obvious texture and color change that takes during the freezing process.

Sounds like you had some success!  I would love to hear your take!  Thanks!

-Matt, The Amazing Smokehouse


----------



## sb59

Safe to eat?

Nothing to do with your smoking methods,which look great btw, but when I was fishing for salmon in Pulaski some 20 yrs. ago you were taking your life in your hands if you ate the fish. Have they changed the recommendations?


----------



## Bearcarver

SB59 said:


> Safe to eat?
> 
> Nothing to do with your smoking methods,which look great btw, but when I was fishing for salmon in Pulaski some 20 yrs. ago you were taking your life in your hands if you ate the fish. Have they changed the recommendations?


It seems in some places 90% safer, but I believe they are still about the same as fish in most other states. The Salmon at Pulaski come from Lake Ontario, so the article below should pertain to the Pulaski Salmon Run.

There are warnings from just about every state to limit consumption of many types of fish.

Bear

US - Lake Ontario's fish are now safe to eat and the restictions of chinook salmon fishing have been relaxed but the advice is still to limit consumption of fish caught in the lake.

More than three decades after New Yorkers were first warned to limit their consumption of Lake Ontario fish, levels of toxic chemicals in the fish have plummeted. 

Democrat and Chronicle  reports that concentrations have fallen by more than 90 per cent in some cases, the state stopped testing regularly for one of the most-feared chemicals years ago, and the advisory was relaxed recently for the lake's premier sport fish, chinook salmon. 

A top state health official said the advisories could be dramatically loosened "if levels continue to progress as they have". 

Yet for now, state officials say the Lake Ontario fishing advisories – which recommend no more than one meal a month of many species, and no meals at all for children or women who may become pregnant – will remain as they are. 

"It's frustrating that they are still at levels we consider to be of concern," said Edward Horn, director of environmental health assessment for the state Department of Health. "We're learning that one of the major problems with a lot of these chemicals ... it's going to be a devil of a problem to try and control them." 

Another longstanding problem with the advisories remains as well: many people who eat fish from Lake Ontario do not know about the advisories, do not understand them or simply ignore them. 

As a new study by researchers at the University of Rochester Medical Center demonstrates afresh, the lack of adherence is particularly acute among people who tend to eat the most lake fish. Only one-third of people who said they eat locally caught fish regularly knew the government had issued health advisories, researchers found in a survey, and fewer than one in 20 fish consumers were able to correctly answer a battery of health-related questions about their fare. 

Like the University of Rochester work, other surveys have shown that anglers have some awareness of the warnings but others who eat the fish are often in the dark. 

According to _Democrat and Chronicle_, the Health Department first issued advisories for Lake Ontario fish in 1978 over concern that the insecticides DDT and mirex, and several other toxic chemicals, were accumulating in the fishes' fatty tissue. 

Worry about most of these compounds has abated, but polychlorinated biphenyls, or PCBs, remain a major problem. The level of PCBs, primarily used in electrical equipment, has gone down, but not enough, Horn said. PCBs are probable carcinogens, and studies have blamed them for low birth weight and development shortcomings in infants whose mothers eat tainted Great Lakes fish.

_TheFishSite News Desk_


----------



## Bearcarver

AmazingSmokehou said:


> New to the forum here. Bear, really enjoyed your post.  You use many similar techniques I do for my smoked fish business.  Had a question about frozen fillets - how were you able to form a pellicle?  Every time I've messed around with frozen (Atlantic (Faroe, Chilean, Canadian), Keta, Sockeye, Coho, etc), I've never been able to come close to forming a pellicle.  Needless to say, it'd prove very valuable to be able to use frozen while maintaining the results I and my customers demand.  I also notice the obvious texture and color change that takes during the freezing process.
> 
> Sounds like you had some success!  I would love to hear your take!  Thanks!
> 
> -Matt, The Amazing Smokehouse


Thanks Matt !!

Hmmm, the only frozen Salmon I ever used were whole fillets that I froze myself. I don't know about store bought frozen Salmon Fillets, but mine seem to be no different than fresh, after thawing & brining. I didn't notice a problem forming a pellicle with these.

As for color, these Salmon from the Spawning run, at Pulaski, NY, don't have the deep "salmon" color to begin with.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bear

Great tutorial  Thank you so much

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Great tutorial  Thank you so much
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## jeff iskierka

Did you think someone would be coming back to your post to see how to smoke some salmon...  Almost 4 years later!!!    Good stuff, another thank you for sharing.  Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeff Iskierka said:


> Did you think someone would be coming back to your post to see how to smoke some salmon...  Almost 4 years later!!!    Good stuff, another thank you for sharing.  Jeff


Thank You, Jeff !!!

This thread was made in America---Gotta last a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rotweiler2

Thank you for all the hard work - I'll get started on mine right now and can't wait to eat it tomorrow.

One question though:  Why is it better to take the skin off?  I would think the skin keeps it from sticking, avoiding the Pam spray on the racks and possibly adding some flavor from the extra fat...?


----------



## Bearcarver

Rotweiler2 said:


> Thank you for all the hard work - I'll get started on mine right now and can't wait to eat it tomorrow.
> 
> One question though:  Why is it better to take the skin off?  I would think the skin keeps it from sticking, avoiding the Pam spray on the racks and possibly adding some flavor from the extra fat...?


I do it because I can get more smoke into the meat without the skin on, and I'm smoking it real hard for snacking. Pretty much the same reason as I remove Belly Skin before I cure & Smoke Bacon.

Also, it's too late for me, but if my Son & his Wife are going to eat some, the state Fish Commissions warn that the skin and fat contains much of the accumulated Toxins in fish. We used to eat fish skin all the time, but skin from Big Salmon that are on a spawning run isn't great eating anyway.

As for sticking, if you don't want to spray racks you could get some "Q-Matz" to put the fish on. Amazing Smokers sells them (Below).

Bear


----------



## rotweiler2

Bearcarver said:


> I do it because I can get more smoke into the meat without the skin on, and I'm smoking it real hard for snacking. Pretty much the same reason as I remove Belly Skin before I cure & Smoke Bacon.
> 
> Also, it's too late for me, but if my Son & his Wife are going to eat some, the state Fish Commissions warn that the skin and fat contains much of the accumulated Toxins in fish. We used to eat fish skin all the time, but skin from Big Salmon that are on a spawning run isn't great eating anyway.
> 
> As for sticking, if you don't want to spray racks you could get some "Q-Matz" to put the fish on. Amazing Smokers sells them (Below).
> 
> Bear


There goes my salmon skin hand roll ... :-( 

Thanks Bearcarver


----------



## rotweiler2

Well, I followed your instructions, with the exception that I used pecan wood and removed the skin after smoking the fish, because it was already in the brine by the time I read your response. Came out GREAT.
Half was eaten for lunch and the other half I mixed whipped cream cheese, chives, capers, Lemmon juice and smoked salmon for a delicious spread on some good bread. 
Thanks again for the great advice and directions!


----------



## Bearcarver

Rotweiler2 said:


> Well, I followed your instructions, with the exception that I used pecan wood and removed the skin after smoking the fish, because it was already in the brine by the time I read your response. Came out GREAT.
> Half was eaten for lunch and the other half I mixed whipped cream cheese, chives, capers, Lemmon juice and smoked salmon for a delicious spread on some good bread.
> Thanks again for the great advice and directions!


Thank You Lars!!

Sounds Great !!!

Glad it worked good for you!!

Bear


----------



## yjay

Came out epic, especially for my first smoke. Had a bit of trouble getting smoke below 170 degrees, but jumped things up a bit till smoke got going. Took about 6 hours, got an internal temp of 155 on my thickest piece and called it quits. Very happy with the results. I was thinking it was going to be a bit sweet for my taste, but not at all so. Stoked to start off on a good note. Thanks Bearcarver !


----------



## Bearcarver

yjay said:


> Came out epic, especially for my first smoke. Had a bit of trouble getting smoke below 170 degrees, but jumped things up a bit till smoke got going. Took about 6 hours, got an internal temp of 155 on my thickest piece and called it quits. Very happy with the results. I was thinking it was going to be a bit sweet for my taste, but not at all so. Stoked to start off on a good note. Thanks Bearcarver !


Thanks yjay !!!

I'm always glad to hear when somebody has success when following one of my Step by Steps. You made my day!!

Too many people skip leaving me a comment, probably because they don't want to crowd my threads, but I love to hear about it! !!

Thanks Again for letting me know, yjay!!

Bear


----------



## turick

Hi all, completed my very first smoke ever today!  I had my salmon in brine before I found this thread, but followed Bear's instructions on how to smoke them.  The results are fantastic!

For starters, here's the brine recipe I used that I randomly found on the Internet:

·          1 gallon water

·          1 cup kosher salt

·          1 cup white sugar

·          1 cup brown sugar

·          lemon pepper to taste

·          1 (3 ouce) package dry crab and shrimp seasoning mix

·          freshly ground black pepper to taste

·          4 cloves garlic, crushed or to taste

·          1 dash hot pepper sauce (optional)

·          4 lemons, sliced and crushed

·          2 oranges, sliced and crushed

·          1 line, sliced and crushed

·          1 large yellow onion, sliced

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]

I cut this whole recipe in half.  I didn't have crab/shrimp seasoning mix, so I left that out, and I didn't have oranges, so I dumped in some OJ.  I let it sit overnight, probably around 12-13 hours.  This morning I took it out of the brine and rinsed it off with cold water for a few minutes:













before.jpg



__ turick
__ May 22, 2014






I've never done a brine before either, so I was a bit amazed how the color and texture of the meat changed.  You can see where the fold was to get it to fit in my pot, because that part is still salmon-pink.

After talking to Bear, I set my MES 40 electric smoker to 140.  Once the temp was reached, I put the meat in for 1 hour.  After an hour, I added 2 rows of Pitmaster's Choice pellets in my AMNPS and smoked for 4 hours.  After that I stuck the meat probe in a thick piece, cranked the temp up to 180, and waited for the internal temp of the meat to reach 140.  Well, actually, it wouldn't get past 126 after about an hour and a half, so I decided to move the probe into another piece of meat and it read over 150.  I think I just had it placed wrong in the first piece. 

The pieces on the top rack came right off, but the ones on the second rack stuck pretty bad and I tore them up getting them off.  The stuck pieces made for some great snacks during clean-up :)  I know they're supposed to rest after taking them off, but being the first smoke and all, the wife and I decided to taste a sample.  And then another sample.  Then just a few more samples....   So now, here's all that's left:













after.jpg



__ turick
__ May 22, 2014






I think my favorite pieces were the thin ones, although my wife thought I was crazy and loved all of them.  The majority of the flavor seemed to be in the outer crust, and the thin ones apparently just have a higher crust to salmon meat ratio :)  Either way, each piece I ate tasted better than the last and I couldn't be happier.

We were both very surprised that it was very rich and oily, almost greasy.  I'm not sure if that is what happens with the fish oils after smoking, or if it is a byproduct of the brine, and I'm not sure if I should leave it on there or wipe it off.  It was really tasty, but after sample #5 or 6 it started to get a little too rich.  Either way, we're terrified right now that the rest of the salmon won't make it to see tomorrow....


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great Turick!!

Looks real good from here!!!

I'm glad you like it !!

If that sticking bothers you, look into a couple pieces of "Q-Matz" from "A-Maze-N-Smoker". Those things are Awesome!!

Q-Matz:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=QMATZ

Thank You for the report !!

Bear


----------



## turick

Thanks Bear, I'll have to check those out...  any advice on how to reheat?  Maybe on the stove in a covered skillet on low?  Or is the oven best?  I just don't want to dry them out.  I don't have a vacuum sealer (but it's next on the shopping list), so we'll be eating the rest of this asap.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Thanks Bear, I'll have to check those out...  any advice on how to reheat?  Maybe on the stove in a covered skillet on low?  Or is the oven best?  I just don't want to dry them out.  I don't have a vacuum sealer (but it's next on the shopping list), so we'll be eating the rest of this asap.


I never reheat this stuff.

I just pull a hunk out of the fridge & snack on it---Kinda hard to stop though.

I guess if you wanted to just warm it up a little, the Nuculator would do it best, but like I say I always eat it cold.

Bear


----------



## turick

Ya, we've been eating it cold all day... you're right. It's hard to stop.  I have noticed that the smokey flavor is greatly enhanced when heating it up in the microwave for even 10 seconds, though.  Either way, this might end up becoming a once a week endeavor in our house.  What a tasty and healthy thing to be snacking on throughout the day!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice thread Bear !  How I haven't seen this is beyond me.... Thumbs Up  I love smoked salmon... One of my many weaknesses.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Ya, we've been eating it cold all day... you're right. It's hard to stop.  I have noticed that the smokey flavor is greatly enhanced when heating it up in the microwave for even 10 seconds, though.  Either way, this might end up becoming a once a week endeavor in our house.  What a tasty and healthy thing to be snacking on throughout the day!


Hmmm, I never tried heating it. We just eat it like we used to eat "Salmon Sharpies" in the old days, only this stuff isn't quite that strong or dry.

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Bear ! How I haven't seen this is beyond me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love smoked salmon... One of my many weaknesses....


Thanks Justin!!

I'm sure you'd love this stuff!!

Bear


----------



## turick

John, the taste test is here!!!

I have some salmon and tilapia... half is going in my original brine, which now that I understand a little better seems to be more of a marinade than a brine, and the other half is in yours!  Getting ready to go in the smoker in about an hour!













brined.jpg



__ turick
__ Jun 1, 2014






The dark ones on the left are your brine, and the light ones on the right are mine.... can't wait to be overwhelmed with delicious decisions!


----------



## smoothsmoker

Waiting for the results! Never tried tilapia before. I'm hoping it comes out good....so much cheaper than salmon.:popcorn


----------



## turick

Me too... I wouldn't have even thought it was a good fish to smoke, but Bear has done this already and sent me his recipe, which basically consists of the same brine as the salmon.  Some of my salmon pieces are SO thick and the tilapia is very thin, so I'm assuming it might have to come off a bit early.

Just to mix things up a little also, I put Old Bay on one piece, lemon pepper on another, and cajun spices on another from each batch of brines right before they went into the smoker just to see what happens :)


----------



## Bearcarver

SmoothSmoker said:


> Waiting for the results! Never tried tilapia before. I'm hoping it comes out good....so much cheaper than salmon.


Hi SS !!

Here's one with small Brookies & Tilapia.

Same Brine, but shorter time for smaller fish.

Link:

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## smoothsmoker

Thanks Bear. I' ll have to give it a try!


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Me too... I wouldn't have even thought it was a good fish to smoke, but Bear has done this already and sent me his recipe, which basically consists of the same brine as the salmon.  Some of my salmon pieces are SO thick and the tilapia is very thin, so I'm assuming it might have to come off a bit early.
> 
> Just to mix things up a little also, I put Old Bay on one piece, lemon pepper on another, and cajun spices on another from each batch of brines right before they went into the smoker just to see what happens :)


I just noticed this. You and I replied to SmoothSmoker at exactly the same time, so I didn't even see yours!!

That's good to add a few different things to see what happens. It took me 8 batches to get mine the way I like it, and you & others might like things that I don't care that much for.

Bear


SmoothSmoker said:


> Thanks Bear. I' ll have to give it a try!


That's Great !!

Any questions, just give me a yell. I check my PMs a few times a day.

Bear


----------



## turick

Ok, so the results are very interesting.  The flavors are different, but I can't say that I definitely like one more than the other. 

The soy sauce your your brine, John, is very noticeable.  The fish has more of a punch in the flavor and it's very good.  The marinade I made gives it a lighter feel and the zest from the citrus fruits really comes through.  Overall though, those flavors are still a bit subtle compared to the smokey fish flavor... the smoke and fish are first and the brine/marinade flavors can be found underneath it.  Just the way the brined fish looked vs how the marinated fish looked was so drastic, I'm a bit shocked that the difference wasn't much greater than what it was.

The tilapia probably shocked me the most.  I would have never smoked it if the Mrs. hadn't asked me to and John hadn't already had a recipe for me.  I was fully prepared to either hate it or just not care, but much to my surprise, it is very tasty!  I'm a huge fan of salmon, so I might be biased, but I still like the salmon best, however the tilapia is still very, very good.

Outside of a smoked hard-boiled egg, salmon is the only thing I've eaten all day long!  I just can't stop!


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Ok, so the results are very interesting.  The flavors are different, but I can't say that I definitely like one more than the other.
> 
> The soy sauce your your brine, John, is very noticeable.  The fish has more of a punch in the flavor and it's very good.  The marinade I made gives it a lighter feel and the zest from the citrus fruits really comes through.  Overall though, those flavors are still a bit subtle compared to the smokey fish flavor... the smoke and fish are first and the brine/marinade flavors can be found underneath it.  Just the way the brined fish looked vs how the marinated fish looked was so drastic, I'm a bit shocked that the difference wasn't much greater than what it was.
> 
> The tilapia probably shocked me the most.  I would have never smoked it if the Mrs. hadn't asked me to and John hadn't already had a recipe for me.  I was fully prepared to either hate it or just not care, but much to my surprise, it is very tasty!  I'm a huge fan of salmon, so I might be biased, but I still like the salmon best, however the tilapia is still very, very good.
> 
> Outside of a smoked hard-boiled egg, salmon is the only thing I've eaten all day long!  I just can't stop!


Sounds like it worked out pretty good, Josh!!!

The thing that's nice about the Tilapia is that you don't have to pull Pin Bones out. A filleted Tilapia has no bones in it. Even better if you can find Tilapia from the US instead of Asia!!!

Actually I don't pull the Pin Bones out before I smoke Salmon. I pick them out when I'm eating it----Kinda helps slow up my pigging out on it !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## turick

Just can't get enough of this salmon... going through about a half a salmon per week!  It has become a staple in our house and we freak out when we run out!













In the smoker.jpg



__ turick
__ Jun 14, 2014


----------



## pstefl

Have you tried trout using the same brining and smoking method?  If the trout is fresh, would you suggest freezing it of a few days to kill any parasites?


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Just can't get enough of this salmon... going through about a half a salmon per week!  It has become a staple in our house and we freak out when we run out!


That's Great Josh---I'm glad you like it !!!

I love it when a plan comes together!!

Bear


pstefl said:


> Have you tried trout using the same brining and smoking method?  If the trout is fresh, would you suggest freezing it of a few days to kill any parasites?


Yes I have smoked some small trout (link below), but I didn't freeze them long like I did the Big Old Salmon. I think I would if the Trout were 20" long or more, before I smoke them.

Link:

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## turick

Latest discovery... Pasta salad with crumbled smoked salmon is amazing...


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Latest discovery... Pasta salad with crumbled smoked salmon is amazing...


Sounds Great !!

And another reason to smoke more Salmon!! -----LOL As if you needed another reason???

Bear


----------



## turick

LOL... the only reason I need to smoke more is because I keep running out and I might start twitching if I go more than a day without it  :)  The stockpile from the last smoke is already almost gone -- only like 2 small pieces left!  Have to make more this weekend!  The Mrs. makes some amazing wild rice and salmon soup and she's going to make a batch and use the smoked salmon.  That should be really good too.

This really has become my favorite food of all time.  I eat so much of it...  I try to eat a little bit all day long and every time I get a little hungry there is nothing better than a hunk of smoked salmon!


----------



## stevevv

Wow...amazing!Thumbs Up
I tried this to the letter and It worked like a charm. :yahoo:
Perfect smoked Lake Michigan Salmon. No wonder he fought so hard while reeling him in. He knew exactly what was was going to happen. :drool


----------



## Bearcarver

SteveVV said:


> Wow...amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this to the letter and It worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect smoked Lake Michigan Salmon. No wonder he fought so hard while reeling him in. He knew exactly what was was going to happen.


Thank You Steve!!

I'm glad it worked good for you too!!

You would think the Salmon would come in easy, and be honored to be made to taste so good!!

Bear


----------



## elliot

I just bought a very nice filet of sockeye salmon at Sam's Club and it's in the freezer now and I'm going to follow Bearcarver's instructions for smoking the fish in my electric smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Elliot said:


> I just bought a very nice filet of sockeye salmon at Sam's Club and it's in the freezer now and I'm going to follow Bearcarver's instructions for smoking the fish in my electric smoker.


Welcome Elliot !!

I see a lot of Great snacking in your future!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## james rhodes

Hello people, I am new to smoking and so far so good.  I currently live on the island of Oahu and I have primarily have kiawe wood here to use for a smoker, I don't think anyone here sells this wood in pellet form or anything like that, so my question to all of you experienced smokers is what should I do if I want to smoke some fish, salmon, ahi (tuna) or marlin.  I read that you like to keep the temperature around 100 degrees F.  I was looking through some of the post and seen that some of you mention the amazen smoker, if this is what I need, which should I get, the pellet cylinder or the square maze sawdust/pellet smoker.  The smoker I'm working with is a basic wood burning smoker with the fire box to the right and I guess the cooking chamber to the left.  

Here is a link to what my smoker looks like

http://www.charbroil.com/smokers-fryers/offset-smoker-ok-joe-s-14201884.html

I've seen the brine and wanted to do something savory, a little spicey.  I don't really have an idea for the brine but I know what the jest of what is happening conceptually.  

Any help is appreciated  thank you


----------



## Bearcarver

James Rhodes said:


> Hello people, I am new to smoking and so far so good.  I currently live on the island of Oahu and I have primarily have kiawe wood here to use for a smoker, I don't think anyone here sells this wood in pellet form or anything like that, so my question to all of you experienced smokers is what should I do if I want to smoke some fish, salmon, ahi (tuna) or marlin.  I read that you like to keep the temperature around 100 degrees F.  I was looking through some of the post and seen that some of you mention the amazen smoker, if this is what I need, which should I get, the pellet cylinder or the square maze sawdust/pellet smoker.  The smoker I'm working with is a basic wood burning smoker with the fire box to the right and I guess the cooking chamber to the left.
> 
> Here is a link to what my smoker looks like
> 
> http://www.charbroil.com/smokers-fryers/offset-smoker-ok-joe-s-14201884.html
> 
> I've seen the brine and wanted to do something savory, a little spicey.  I don't really have an idea for the brine but I know what the jest of what is happening conceptually.
> 
> Any help is appreciated  thank you


Hi James!!  Welcome to SMF !!

Since this is your first post, you really should have posted it in the "Roll Call" section, so everyone can welcome you, and more guys could help. However I'l do what I can:

I believe the Amazing Tube Smoker would be the best one for your smoker, and get some Alder Pellets for your fish, to go along with other flavors for Beef & Pork & Chicken.

That 100* or less is just for cold smoking, like Salmon "Lox", and to start smoking other fish to be finished at higher temps.

As for Brine, if you go to page #1 of this thread, you can see my whole routine, including my Brine.

My Smoked Salmon is for "hold-in-your-hand" type snacking----Not soft & fluffy for Dinner, but below is my smoking temp schedule, which is also on Page #1 of this thread.

If you want to make this for Dinner, I would do everything the same, but skip all the lower temps & go right to the 200* smoker temp until your fish hits 150* IT.

Keep smoker at 100* for about one hour.
One hour later, bump temp up to 120*--------My internal is about 76*
One half hour later, bump to 140*--------------My internal is about 98*
One half hour later, bump to 160*--------------My internal is about 113*
One half hour later, bump to 180*--------------My internal is about 124*
One hour later, bump to 200*-------------------My internal is about 134*

Remove pieces as they go above 145* internal.
How long this takes doesn't matter, just so they go over 145*.
Some of mine have gone up to over 160*, and it didn't hurt.
If you have to, you can bump your smoker up to 200*, but no higher.

Bear


----------



## bleeth

That looks absolutely fantastic!

Tonite though, I did a spur of the moment thing somewhat differently. This morning I took a tail-piece of Sockeye out of the freezer and headed off to work knowing that my wife would put in in the fridge around mid-day after it defrosted. On the way home from work I decided to smoke it for dinner. 

When I got home I threw together a fast brine of sugar and sea-salt and after putting the salmon in (skin on) cranked up the MB to 190. When it was 1 1/2 hours till dinner time (45 minutes of brine time) I put in two loads of pecan chips at once and put in the salmon. I had, by this time, taken the salmon out of the brine, patted it "dry", shot it top and bottom with some spray olive oil, hit the top with some fresh ground black pepper, dill, and adobo. Adobo is a Latino thing that is a blend of salt, garlic, and G-d knows what, and it is a fabulous shortcut spice. When I put the Salmon in there was some good smoke filling the box and I cranked it up to 230. After 45 minutes it had just reached that temp but in the meantime the smoke had filled it up and the fish was beautiful with those lovely fat droplets as well as a nicely finished surface color.

At that point I wrapped it in some foil and let it go at the same temp.

It was so good looking I decided to write about it!

So now it is cooking along for another 45 only wrapped in foil sop it basically poaches and makes sure the center is cooked.

In the meantime making up a couple of side dishes of garlic mashed potatoes and veggies.

Dinner is served in a while.

This is definitely a "down and dirty" quickie method and I'll update regarding whether it worked or not after dinner or tomorrow.

It's all taking place in Florida but we lived in Seattle for many years and wild  red salmon from one of the many particular place you can get it from is all we'll eat.

FYI: IMHO any salmon that is "farmed" isn't fit for pigs.


----------



## Bearcarver

That sounds Good, Bleeth!!!

It sounds like more of a "Meal" type Salmon. Mine is more of a snacking Salmon, which is why it gets smoked harder & longer, & gets a lot more dry, and can be held in the hand.

You should start a new thread with your "Quickie Salmon", so more people get to see it.

Bear


----------



## turick

Bear's smoked salmon has completely ruined me for salmon.  I can honestly say that maybe only 2 days have gone by in the past couple of months since I first tried this recipe that I haven't eaten some of it.  My wife included, although I eat more of it than she does.  We were walking through Sam's Club the other day and they were passing out samples of one of their baked salmon products and we tried it. 

I don't know that I'll ever order salmon again anywhere, unless it's sashimi.  The smoked salmon is so amazing and so delicious cold.

That reminds me, John, you know how oily the salmon can get after it comes off the smoker and out of a vacuum seal pack?  I've been wiping them off, but do you know if that is just the fish's natural oils?  The highly sought-after fish oil that people pay way to much money for to get in pill form that contain all of the good omega 3 acids?  I've started not wiping it off any more...


----------



## atomicsmoke

Wipe oil off smoked salmon? Sacrilege.

It's one of the few fats your doctor will ask you to indulge in. Other people pay for that stuff and it tastes horrible when served from a medicine bottle.

Think of it as a lubricant for your heart and joints. A lubricat that tastes good.

I love the oily appearance of the Atlantic Salmon. Cold smoked or lox, it leaves a pool of goodness on the plate...always wipe it with bread.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Bear's smoked salmon has completely ruined me for salmon.  I can honestly say that maybe only 2 days have gone by in the past couple of months since I first tried this recipe that I haven't eaten some of it.  My wife included, although I eat more of it than she does.  We were walking through Sam's Club the other day and they were passing out samples of one of their baked salmon products and we tried it.
> 
> I don't know that I'll ever order salmon again anywhere, unless it's sashimi.  The smoked salmon is so amazing and so delicious cold.
> 
> That reminds me, John, you know how oily the salmon can get after it comes off the smoker and out of a vacuum seal pack?  I've been wiping them off, but do you know if that is just the fish's natural oils?  The highly sought-after fish oil that people pay way to much money for to get in pill form that contain all of the good omega 3 acids?  I've started not wiping it off any more...


----------



## turick

Heh.. ya, I feel pretty dumb.  Needless to say, I'm not wiping them off any more!


----------



## jrowland

Ok... first ever batch of smoked salmon, and second ever smoked anything.  :^)   (MES 30")

I live in Alaska, where wild salmon is very abundant this time of year.  In the past, I've always just gone down to the local stream, caught my two or three and called it a day - had one for dinner, froze the others for dinners later.  Do this a few times over the summer.

This year, my wife and I decided we wanted a bit more salmon due to a diet change, so we participated (our first time) in the famous Alaskan residents-only dipnet fishery.... you just plunge in a 5ft net, scoop them out of the water, and fill up your freezer.  It's not QUITE that easy - we took about 20 fish in 5 or 6 hours on the water (put a couple of rangy ones back), but that's still averaging 1 fish every 15 minutes or so.  Our biggest rookie mistake was only bringing one net to share - if we were both out in the water at the same time, we might have doubled that take.  We ended up with 8 sockeye (we call 'em "reds"), 4 coho (call em "silvers") and 4 pinks (call em "pinks").

Anyway.... for my first batch of smokers, I decided to try one each of red, silver, and pink for comparison.  Followed Bear's recipe almost to the tee (I was out of onion powder and didn't have hickory, so I started on Alder wood and moved to Apple wood).  The other deviation was the age of the fish - I processed and froze these on the same day that we caught them (last Tuesday), and then I thawed out the 3 for smoking on Friday morning for brining/drying for a Saturday smoke.  Bear's comments about parasites (cook to high temp, OR freeze for 30 days) didn't worry me too much, as other conversation in this thread and my own research led me to believe that fresh, wild Alaska salmon is not at the same risk.  (let's hope that's right) :^)

Despite those 3 minor variations, the final result was still FANTASTIC! Thanks for putting this together!!

As for the comparison:  I've always liked Reds the best for dinner, and they still won the taste test out of the smoker... but it was a close call.  The pinks and the silvers have a bit of a lower fat content, so they were done much sooner.  The pinks, with the lowest fat content of all, were finishing up right at about 4 hours, the silvers 4.5-5 hours, and the reds went a full 6 hours.

I also had a similar problem brought up by others throughout this thread: the lack of visible smoke at low temps.  But, I just slugged on through it, and stuck to the timing and tempo laid out on page 1.  Still tastes GrrrrrrrEEEAAAT!  (As tony the tiger liked to say)

Here's a few pics of my efforts:

The missus taking her turn on the dipnet.  This is high tide at the mouth of the Kenai River, so we were able to spread back out.  At low tide, it was elbow to elbow - what we call "combat fishing".  













20140729_162522.jpg



__ jrowland
__ Aug 3, 2014






Out of the brine, onto the racks, ready to sit in the fridge overnight.  from left to right: Reds, Silvers, Pinks, medium chunk rack, thick chunk rack.  A third rack with the thin tail pieces is already in the fridge.













20140801_182915.jpg



__ jrowland
__ Aug 3, 2014






After about 90 minutes and not much smoke, I had to check the chip pan as I was turning up the temp for the second time.  Just starting to smolder.













20140802_092240.jpg



__ jrowland
__ Aug 3, 2014






Final product, cooling down before going in to the fridge.  A few pieces have already jumped out of the bowls and into my mouth - that's how fresh those fish were! Imagine my surprise when those things were jumping like that!  :^)   Reds on top, silvers to the left, pinks to the right.













20140802_150044.jpg



__ jrowland
__ Aug 3, 2014






In conclusion.... I had one "issue" that I'm not sure if I dealt with correctly or not.  At about 4 hours, when some of the pieces were starting to reach 145*IT, I began checking the other pieces more and more frequently.  This meant opening the door more and more.  I would take the rack out, check a few temps, remove those that were done, and put the rack back in.  All of this opening and closing, taking in and out, seemed to cool off the pieces really quick.  Some of the ITs dropped 10 or 15 degrees just in the 2 minutes they were out of the smoker (about 50* air temp).  This seemed to "stall" them and it took quite a while to get them back up to temp.   

What is the best way to check a lot of pieces that will have different ITs along the road to doneness?


----------



## Bearcarver

jrowland said:


> Ok... first ever batch of smoked salmon, and second ever smoked anything.  :^)   (MES 30")
> 
> I live in Alaska, where wild salmon is very abundant this time of year.  In the past, I've always just gone down to the local stream, caught my two or three and called it a day - had one for dinner, froze the others for dinners later.  Do this a few times over the summer.
> 
> This year, my wife and I decided we wanted a bit more salmon due to a diet change, so we participated (our first time) in the famous Alaskan residents-only dipnet fishery.... you just plunge in a 5ft net, scoop them out of the water, and fill up your freezer.  It's not QUITE that easy - we took about 20 fish in 5 or 6 hours on the water (put a couple of rangy ones back), but that's still averaging 1 fish every 15 minutes or so.  Our biggest rookie mistake was only bringing one net to share - if we were both out in the water at the same time, we might have doubled that take.  We ended up with 8 sockeye (we call 'em "reds"), 4 coho (call em "silvers") and 4 pinks (call em "pinks"). *Nothing like that around here---Sounds Awesome!!!*
> 
> Anyway.... for my first batch of smokers, I decided to try one each of red, silver, and pink for comparison.  Followed Bear's recipe almost to the tee (I was out of onion powder and didn't have hickory, so I started on Alder wood and moved to Apple wood).  The other deviation was the age of the fish - I processed and froze these on the same day that we caught them (last Tuesday), and then I thawed out the 3 for smoking on Friday morning for brining/drying for a Saturday smoke.  Bear's comments about parasites (cook to high temp, OR freeze for 30 days) didn't worry me too much, as other conversation in this thread and my own research led me to believe that fresh, wild Alaska salmon is not at the same risk.  (let's hope that's right) :^) *Yup--You got a better grade of Salmon than the ones we get in NY during their Spawning Run. Mine needed that freezing more than yours, I would imagine.*
> 
> Despite those 3 minor variations, the final result was still FANTASTIC! Thanks for putting this together!!
> 
> As for the comparison:  I've always liked Reds the best for dinner, and they still won the taste test out of the smoker... but it was a close call.  The pinks and the silvers have a bit of a lower fat content, so they were done much sooner.  The pinks, with the lowest fat content of all, were finishing up right at about 4 hours, the silvers 4.5-5 hours, and the reds went a full 6 hours.
> 
> I also had a similar problem brought up by others throughout this thread: the lack of visible smoke at low temps.  But, I just slugged on through it, and stuck to the timing and tempo laid out on page 1.  Still tastes GrrrrrrrEEEAAAT!  (As tony the tiger liked to say) *Light smoke is best, like TBS, even if you can't see it, but can smell it---That's Great !!*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my efforts:
> 
> The missus taking her turn on the dipnet.  This is high tide at the mouth of the Kenai River, so we were able to spread back out.  At low tide, it was elbow to elbow - what we call "combat fishing".
> 
> Out of the brine, onto the racks, ready to sit in the fridge overnight.  from left to right: Reds, Silvers, Pinks, medium chunk rack, thick chunk rack.  A third rack with the thin tail pieces is already in the fridge.
> 
> After about 90 minutes and not much smoke, I had to check the chip pan as I was turning up the temp for the second time.  Just starting to smolder.
> 
> Final product, cooling down before going in to the fridge.  A few pieces have already jumped out of the bowls and into my mouth - that's how fresh those fish were! Imagine my surprise when those things were jumping like that!  :^)   Reds on top, silvers to the left, pinks to the right.* Yup---They have a definite tendency to jump at that stage!!*
> 
> In conclusion.... I had one "issue" that I'm not sure if I dealt with correctly or not.  At about 4 hours, when some of the pieces were starting to reach 145*IT, I began checking the other pieces more and more frequently.  This meant opening the door more and more.  I would take the rack out, check a few temps, remove those that were done, and put the rack back in.  All of this opening and closing, taking in and out, seemed to cool off the pieces really quick.  Some of the ITs dropped 10 or 15 degrees just in the 2 minutes they were out of the smoker (about 50* air temp).  This seemed to "stall" them and it took quite a while to get them back up to temp.
> 
> What is the best way to check a lot of pieces that will have different ITs along the road to doneness?
> 
> *I like to put the thinner pieces on one rack & thicker on another. I wouldn't check as often, because I had some that get up to 160* IT, and they were fine. If the real thin ones go that hi they can get more like Jerky, so you gotta watch the thin ones---That's why the separate rack for thin pieces.*


*Glad you liked it JR !!*

*I'm honored when AK Salmon get my Step by Step treatment !!*

*Bear*


----------



## jrowland

> *I like to put the thinner pieces on one rack & thicker on another. I wouldn't check as often, because I had some that get up to 160* IT, and they were fine. If the real thin ones go that hi they can get more like Jerky, so you gotta watch the thin ones---That's why the separate rack for thin pieces.*


Yeah, I did follow your rack advice - I had thin pieces on the top rack, "middle pieces" on the middle rack, and the thickest pieces on the bottom rack.  What ended up making mine "goofy" was the three different species that cooked at different rates.  So, each rack finished in stages - although each rack had the same thickness of each piece of fish.  The thinnest pieces of sockeye were finishing at about the same time as the thickest pieces of pinks.   So, it got hectic at the end, trying to figure out which rack had which piece that was coming done.

I've had each species of smoked fish in the past - from friends or the store.  Some people swear by one species, or claim that another species isn't even worth catching (probably 90% of folks up here throw pinks back into the water).  So, I wanted to taste test them side-by-side under the exact same conditions - same brine, same soak time, same wood, same everything. 

In the future (I still have about another 10 or 15 pounds worth of smokers), I will stick to 1 species in the smoker at a time.


----------



## Bearcarver

jrowland said:


> Yeah, I did follow your rack advice - I had thin pieces on the top rack, "middle pieces" on the middle rack, and the thickest pieces on the bottom rack.  What ended up making mine "goofy" was the three different species that cooked at different rates.  So, each rack finished in stages - although each rack had the same thickness of each piece of fish.  The thinnest pieces of sockeye were finishing at about the same time as the thickest pieces of pinks.   So, it got hectic at the end, trying to figure out which rack had which piece that was coming done.
> 
> I've had each species of smoked fish in the past - from friends or the store.  Some people swear by one species, or claim that another species isn't even worth catching (probably 90% of folks up here throw pinks back into the water).  So, I wanted to taste test them side-by-side under the exact same conditions - same brine, same soak time, same wood, same everything.
> 
> In the future (I still have about another 10 or 15 pounds worth of smokers), I will stick to 1 species in the smoker at a time.


All makes sense to me---I would have done the same with that first batch----Only way to compare them.

Only differences I have to deal with here is thickness.

Keep up the Great work!!

Bear


----------



## akazooey

I am borrowing a smoker from a friend (who never used it).  It is a Char-Broil H20 Smoker.  This model is no longer made, so there is not a ton of advice on use and recipes.  I have some coho I want to smoke and thought I would use this recipe.  Why do you say to not put water in the pan?  Also, I try to avoid soy.  Any suggestion on what to substitute for the soy sauce in your recipe?


----------



## Bearcarver

akazooey said:


> I am borrowing a smoker from a friend (who never used it).  It is a Char-Broil H20 Smoker.  This model is no longer made, so there is not a ton of advice on use and recipes.  I have some coho I want to smoke and thought I would use this recipe.  Why do you say to not put water in the pan?  Also, I try to avoid soy.  Any suggestion on what to substitute for the soy sauce in your recipe?


Electric smokers don't seem to need water in the pan, like some other smokers do.

I don't use water in the pan for anything, but in this case, it is because I want my "Snacking" Salmon to dry out a little to be able to hold it in my hand to eat it. If I was making this for Dinner (soft & flaky), to eat with a fork, I'd smoke it hotter & faster, and maybe put some water in the pan.

How about substituting an equal amount of wine for the Soy Sauce???

Bear


----------



## akazooey

Bearcarver said:


> Electric smokers don't seem to need water in the pan, like some other smokers do.
> I don't use water in the pan for anything, but in this case, it is because I want my "Snacking" Salmon to dry out a little to be able to hold it in my hand to eat it. If I was making this for Dinner (soft & flaky), to eat with a fork, I'd smoke it hotter & faster, and maybe put some water in the pan.
> 
> How about substituting an equal amount of wine for the Soy Sauce???
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks! I like the wine idea!


----------



## turick

Hey John -- smoked some salmon with Alder this weekend and there's no going back!  This was actually the very first time I have ever used any pellets other than the Hickory/Cherry blend I originally got from Amazen when I first got my pellet tray earlier this year.  It was interesting tasting a familiar recipe with different wood and how big of a difference it makes.

It's hard to explain how much the wood changes the final product, but the one thing I kept thinking in my mind was it was like dipping lobster in garlic butter sauce.  The salmon seems to have that same rich, buttery quality to it.  It is a very very pleasant taste and I definitely prefer it to the hickory.

I'm usually obsessively checking the smoke and temperatures when I'm smoking, but I was under the weather this past weekend, so after I put the salmon on I didn't check it for about 3 1/2 hours at which point I discovered that my pellets quit burning about 1/2 way down the first row.  I re-lit it for the rest of the smoke, but I'm still very pleased with the results even with the limited smoke.

Thanks for the recommendation on switching up the wood!

Josh


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Hey John -- smoked some salmon with Alder this weekend and there's no going back!  This was actually the very first time I have ever used any pellets other than the Hickory/Cherry blend I originally got from Amazen when I first got my pellet tray earlier this year.  It was interesting tasting a familiar recipe with different wood and how big of a difference it makes.
> 
> It's hard to explain how much the wood changes the final product, but the one thing I kept thinking in my mind was it was like dipping lobster in garlic butter sauce.  The salmon seems to have that same rich, buttery quality to it.  It is a very very pleasant taste and I definitely prefer it to the hickory.
> 
> I'm usually obsessively checking the smoke and temperatures when I'm smoking, but I was under the weather this past weekend, so after I put the salmon on I didn't check it for about 3 1/2 hours at which point I discovered that my pellets quit burning about 1/2 way down the first row.  I re-lit it for the rest of the smoke, but I'm still very pleased with the results even with the limited smoke.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation on switching up the wood!
> 
> Josh


That's Great Josh!!!

I figured Alder would be Great with Salmon when I told you that, because a number of guys from the The NorthWest said it was the best for Salmon. I wish I would have had some when I was doing all my Salmon. Now I have Alder & No Salmon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## thatcho

Bear i was wondering how your salmon took to freezing after? I am doin about fifteen pounds for my friend but don't have a real good freezer to take them below zero so i will be smoking em to temp.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thatcho said:


> Bear i was wondering how your salmon took to freezing after? I am doin about fifteen pounds for my friend but don't have a real good freezer to take them below zero so i will be smoking em to temp.


It freezes fine.

When you thaw it, like a lot of meats, it gets moisture on the surface.

I just leave the bag open in the fridge, or better yet, I wrap it loosely with paper towels until it dries, then close the bag or container. 

That's if it isn't gone by then. I only thaw a few pieces at a time, and it doesn't stay in the fridge long.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thatcho

Well another success with your recipie! Thnks a million. 













20140927_220704.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 28, 2014


















20140928_113357.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 28, 2014


















20140928_164842.jpg



__ thatcho
__ Sep 28, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Thatcho said:


> Well another success with your recipie! Thnks a million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140928_113357.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ thatcho
> __ Sep 28, 2014


Awww, Man!!

That's some Mighty Tasty Looking Stuff Right There!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## thatcho

It sure is, snacked on some salmon belly while packing it.


----------



## kelsosmokes

Thanks for this post, Bearcarver. I had tried smoked salmon several times before and it never came out quite right. I used my own brine, but followed your guidance on the time / temp for smoking. I have an electric Smoke Hollow, so getting the temp down to 100 is pretty difficult, if you want to keep the chips smoking. The *AMNPS *solves the smoke problem for me, so I just counted on the electric coil to get up around 200 after 3.5 hours or so and bring the temp of the salmon up to 150. One of the best things that has ever come out of my smoker!


----------



## Bearcarver

KelsoSmokes said:


> Thanks for this post, Bearcarver. I had tried smoked salmon several times before and it never came out quite right. I used my own brine, but followed your guidance on the time / temp for smoking. I have an electric Smoke Hollow, so getting the temp down to 100 is pretty difficult, if you want to keep the chips smoking. The *AMNPS *solves the smoke problem for me, so I just counted on the electric coil to get up around 200 after 3.5 hours or so and bring the temp of the salmon up to 150. One of the best things that has ever come out of my smoker!


That's Great, Kelso !!!

I'm glad this Step by Step was a help to you!!

Yup---That AMNPS solves a lot of problems----It really is Amazing!!

Bear


----------



## myoz

Great Recipe here, Thank you. I followed it to the tee the only difference was after a little more than 3hrs my thickest piece temp went to 150 and I removed them all. They are great. The only I problem I see is that Fresh Wild Alaskan Salmon here in Upstate NY is about $10.00 a pound the amount in the picture is about $28.00 worth, But it was worth it, Fantastic Recipe.













Smiked Salmon.jpg



__ myoz
__ Dec 3, 2014


----------



## townes

A few months back my neighbor purchased a new smoker and was throwing out his  TSM smoker.  The box and trays were good but the burner was bad. He had been using a hot plate instead for heat.  I took it off his hands and put a new 1000 watt hot plate in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

This past Monday I caught my first Steelhead (rainbow trout).  I used your recipe for my first time smoking last night. I was a bit nervous, I did not want to ruin the meat.  I found the hot plate did a good job maintaining the temp, but I had to adjust the smoke every 30 minutes using the apple wood. The hickory did fine.  My next purchase will be an AMNPS. 

I did mess up the recipe a bit  while cooking (your instructions call for  that are 1/2 hour cook time at some parts, I miss read and did one hour) but I realized my mistake towards the end while monitoring the internal meat temp and was able to adjust.  

This morning I pulled it from the fridge.  It is AWESOME.  If I am fortunate to catch another steelie I will be using this recipe again (with proper cook time) but I don't believe it can get better.  Thanks for sharing your work.













steel.jpg



__ townes
__ Dec 13, 2014


















sausagemaker.jpg



__ townes
__ Dec 13, 2014


















1stattemptsteel.jpg



__ townes
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

myoz said:


> Great Recipe here, Thank you. I followed it to the tee the only difference was after a little more than 3hrs my thickest piece temp went to 150 and I removed them all. They are great. The only I problem I see is that Fresh Wild Alaskan Salmon here in Upstate NY is about $10.00 a pound the amount in the picture is about $28.00 worth, But it was worth it, Fantastic Recipe.


Thank You!!

Sorry I just found this!

Your pieces were smaller & take less time---Glad you like it !!

You can save a bunch of $$$ if you take a day or 2 & go over to Pulaski, NY around late October every year.

That's where mine came from. You're probably not far from there.

Bear


Townes said:


> A few months back my neighbor purchased a new smoker and was throwing out his  TSM smoker.  The box and trays were good but the burner was bad. He had been using a hot plate instead for heat.  I took it off his hands and put a new 1000 watt hot plate in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This past Monday I caught my first Steelhead (rainbow trout).  I used your recipe for my first time smoking last night. I was a bit nervous, I did not want to ruin the meat.  I found the hot plate did a good job maintaining the temp, but I had to adjust the smoke every 30 minutes using the apple wood. The hickory did fine.  My next purchase will be an AMNPS.
> 
> I did mess up the recipe a bit  while cooking (your instructions call for  that are 1/2 hour cook time at some parts, I miss read and did one hour) but I realized my mistake towards the end while monitoring the internal meat temp and was able to adjust.
> 
> This morning I pulled it from the fridge.  It is AWESOME.  If I am fortunate to catch another steelie I will be using this recipe again (with proper cook time) but I don't believe it can get better.  Thanks for sharing your work.


Thanks Townes!!

I'm glad you like my Step by Step!!

A little fluctuation in time/temp won't hurt anything, as long as you keep it in the ballpark.

You're gonna love that AMNPS----It makes Smoking Life so much easier!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Leah Elisheva said:


> Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


----------



## smoker21

I'll try some tilapia.  The only salmon or tilapia I can get around here either comes frozen or has been frozen.


----------



## myoz

Not far at all about 1hr 20min from Pulaski, but I read somewhere that certain species of fish caught there are not to be consumed in large quantities is that true. Years ago I use to go fishing

at the black hole there.


----------



## Bearcarver

myoz said:


> Not far at all about 1hr 20min from Pulaski, but I read somewhere that certain species of fish caught there are not to be consumed in large quantities is that true. Years ago I use to go fishing
> 
> at the black hole there.


If you read the consumption suggestions from all US States, you will find that they recommend a small amount of some fish, and none of others, and even less for pregnant women, women of child bearing age, and small children. There was nothing like that when I was young, and now it's too late for me to worry about it. Mercury or PCBs will not be what takes me out.

I'm not sure what they're saying now, but I don't think Pulaski Salmon are worse than most other fish.

Here---I looked it up:

http://www.health.ny.gov/environmental/outdoors/fish/health_advisories/regional/st_lawrence.htm

Safest thing is to smoke a bunch & freeze most of it. Then eat a little at a time.

Bear


----------



## andypanda

Hats off to you Bearcarver. Followed your recipe to a tee and found a new favorite. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

andypanda said:


> Hats off to you Bearcarver. Followed your recipe to a tee and found a new favorite. Thanks!


That's Great, Andy!!!

I love it when my plans come together!!

You're very Welcome!

Bear


----------



## dublin chas

This will be my first time smoking any type of fish. I have purchased approximately 4 pounds of salmon and it is currently in your brine recipe. 
What wood do you suggest I use? I have hickory pellets and I also have alder pellets, but I'm not sure which one to use. I figure either one would be good, but what type of flavor difference would there be? Any advice or preferences would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## cmayna

Typically Alder is used.  Some use Alder and then Apple.  Hickory for fish would be too strong flavored.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dublin Chas said:


> This will be my first time smoking any type of fish. I have purchased approximately 4 pounds of salmon and it is currently in your brine recipe.
> What wood do you suggest I use? I have hickory pellets and I also have alder pellets, but I'm not sure which one to use. I figure either one would be good, but what type of flavor difference would there be? Any advice or preferences would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charles


First of all----HICKORY IS NOT TOO STRONG FOR FISH !!! especially on a Step by Step that uses Hickory & Loves it !!!!

However if I had both handy, I would use the Alder, but if I didn't have Alder I'd be perfectly happy with Hickory, as I was when I smoked this Salmon!!!

Bear


----------



## dublin chas

Alder it is!!! Thank you both for your input. I am new at this and will take any and all help. 
Bearcarver, I have used several of your recipes and everyone of them have been a hit at my house and/or my work. I greatly appreciate all the work you have put into your step by steps.
Several people I work with are going to get smokers for Christmas because they like the food from your recipes I've made so well. I will post pictures of the salmon tomorrow. 

Thanks again,

Charles


----------



## Bearcarver

Dublin Chas said:


> Alder it is!!! Thank you both for your input. I am new at this and will take any and all help.
> Bearcarver, I have used several of your recipes and everyone of them have been a hit at my house and/or my work. I greatly appreciate all the work you have put into your step by steps.
> Several people I work with are going to get smokers for Christmas because they like the food from your recipes I've made so well. I will post pictures of the salmon tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Charles


That's Great to hear!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## dublin chas

I forgot to take a picture when I took it out of the smoker, but here is the final product after vacuum packing it. It tastes great! Thanks again Bear...













image.jpg



__ dublin chas
__ Dec 25, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job, Charles!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chefboyrd

Just got a MES and have salmon fillets  to try out your recipe. Will let you know in a few days. Have you ever caned your salmon?


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Just got a MES and have salmon fillets  to try out your recipe. Will let you know in a few days. Have you ever caned your salmon?


Great, I'll be looking for it.

Don't let me miss it.

We have never canned anything-----Only Smoke & freeze.

Bear


----------



## ccsmoker

[ATTACHMENT=1960]Salmonandcheese.jpeg (1,515k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]Just took my salmon out of the smoker. Tastes great. This will be my go to for salmon. Only change I made was I cold smoked it with the cheese for 4 hours. Then turned up the heat to 200 to finish the salmon. Thanks Bear!


----------



## chefboyrd

Well the MES worked out like a charm. And the salmon was perfect. Your recipe is a keeper. Thanks Bear.













P1030095.JPG



__ chefboyrd
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

ccsmoker said:


> Just took my salmon out of the smoker. Tastes great. This will be my go to for salmon. Only change I made was I cold smoked it with the cheese for 4 hours. Then turned up the heat to 200 to finish the salmon. Thanks Bear!


Sorry I missed this----Had computer problems.

That's Great !!!

I'm glad it worked good for you!!

Smoked Cheese goes Great with Smoked Salmon!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Well the MES worked out like a charm. And the salmon was perfect. Your recipe is a keeper. Thanks Bear.


Thank You Rolland!!

I'm real glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## joey805

So stoked to find this recipe. I have some fillets fillets defrosting as we speak that my cousin gave me from his recent Alaska trip. I'll be sure to post pictures when I'm done.

Question: After it's done, is vacuum packing and freezing required? Or is this if you just want to store it long term? How long will it keep just in the fridge before it goes bad?


----------



## chefboyrd

Hey Joey805 

Smoked salmon is good in the coldest part of your fridge after smoking  for up to two weeks if sealed properly in a air tight cryovac bag. It does not hurt to freeze it for up to one year, Thaw it and it is just like you took it out of the smoker today


----------



## Bearcarver

Joey805 said:


> So stoked to find this recipe. I have some fillets fillets defrosting as we speak that my cousin gave me from his recent Alaska trip. I'll be sure to post pictures when I'm done.
> 
> Question: After it's done, is vacuum packing and freezing required? Or is this if you just want to store it long term? How long will it keep just in the fridge before it goes bad?


That's Great, Joey!!

You're going to love it !

And yes what Rolland said (above). I never had any in the fridge that long, because I only thaw a little at a time & it disappears in less than a week. I also have had some in the freezer for longer than a year in a vacuum sealed bag.  I wouldn't try it very long in a Ziplock bag, as I always used to get freezer burn with them.

And Thank You for the Point, Joey!!

Bear


----------



## joey805

Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it.

I did the brine yesterday evening. I pulled the fish out after 5-6 hours depending on the size of the pieces, washed them with fresh water and then dried with a paper towel. They have been sitting on racks in the fridge for 8 hours now, but no pellicle yet. Did I do something wrong? Or just need to wait longer?













IMG_2221.JPG



__ joey805
__ Mar 6, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Joey805 said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> I did the brine yesterday evening. I pulled the fish out after 5-6 hours depending on the size of the pieces, washed them with fresh water and then dried with a paper towel. They have been sitting on racks in the fridge for 8 hours now, but no pellicle yet. Did I do something wrong? Or just need to wait longer?


Hi Joey,

I saw your PM first, and answered that with the following reply:

Most fridges won't do a complete pellicle on Salmon, because the humidity in the fridge isn't low enough.

When you're ready to smoke it, you can either put it in the smoker at about 130° without smoke until it has a pellicle----Maybe an hour or two.  Or put it in front of a fan for that same amount of time. Either of these methods should give you the dry, tacky feeling pellicle.

Then put the smoke on it, and follow my Step by Step.

Any more questions, just yell. I'll answer them as soon as I see them.

Bear


----------



## joey805

Did this recipe over the weekend and it came out great using Alderwood pellets with the AMNPS. I think I over judged the size of the pieces and left them in the brine a little too long because they were a bit saltier and dryer than I prefer, but still tasted amazing. Next time around, I will either use less salt in the brine or brine less time.

Added a honey glaze and some fresh ground black pepper to half the batch, was super yummy.

Thanks Bear for an awesome recipe. Can't wait to do it again!













IMG_2264.JPG



__ joey805
__ Mar 10, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Joey805 said:


> Did this recipe over the weekend and it came out great using Alderwood pellets with the AMNPS. I think I over judged the size of the pieces and left them in the brine a little too long because they were a bit saltier and dryer than I prefer, but still tasted amazing. Next time around, I will either use less salt in the brine or brine less time.
> 
> Added a honey glaze and some fresh ground black pepper to half the batch, was super yummy.
> 
> Thanks Bear for an awesome recipe. Can't wait to do it again!


Thanks Joey!!

I'm glad you liked it.

Your pieces were short in length & thickness.

I would probably change the length of time, because the following made a big difference:

Leave the Salmon pieces submerged in this brine for 6 hours in fridge. Overnight was too long. 4 hours was not long enough.

*On Edit due to further testing, I will change the lengths of time to keep pieces of fish in the above brine:*

*Pieces thicker than 1/2" should be in brine for 6 hours.*

*Pieces 1/2" thick or less should only be in brine for 4 hours.*

*If you did 4 hours, and they were salty---Try 2 hours.*

*Bear*


----------



## gary s

Nice looking smoke on that fish

Gary


----------



## chefboyrd

Stick with only brimming for the six hours and be sure to rinse thoroughly. I put a fan on mine for two hours and patted dry before smoking.

The finished product was not salty at all.  

 hope that helps


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Stick with only brimming for the six hours and be sure to rinse thoroughly. I put a fan on mine for two hours and patted dry before smoking.
> 
> The finished product was not salty at all.
> 
> hope that helps


Yup----That was good for your bigger pieces.

In Joey's case---Smaller pieces, and cut short across grain, the brine absorbs a lot faster.

2 hours in my brine should be better for that size pieces.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Hi Bear - I'd like to give this a shot on my grill setup but as you know, temps start at ~230F.  I can play around this weekend to see if I can tweak it a little (open the lid a bit etc).  But whats the highest temp you recommend?  Fish doesnt need to be tender like meat, so the only benefit to going slow in my mind would be to take on smoke.  How many hours of smoke are enough?  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Hi Bear - I'd like to give this a shot on my grill setup but as you know, temps start at ~230F.  I can play around this weekend to see if I can tweak it a little (open the lid a bit etc).  But whats the highest temp you recommend?  Fish doesnt need to be tender like meat, so the only benefit to going slow in my mind would be to take on smoke.  How many hours of smoke are enough?  Thanks!


If that's the lowest you can go, just go as long as it takes to flake. It will be more like the kind of Salmon you eat for Dinner, instead of like mine which is the kind that's better cold & you can pick it up with your fingers & pull it apart to eat it (Snacking).

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> If that's the lowest you can go, just go as long as it takes to flake. It will be more like the kind of Salmon you eat for Dinner, instead of like mine which is the kind that's better cold & you can pick it up with your fingers & pull it apart to eat it (Snacking).
> 
> Bear


I actually equally like both.  Salmon is my favorite fish.  Thanks Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> I actually equally like both.  Salmon is my favorite fish.  Thanks Bear.


Same Here!!

But Salmon is my favorite Smoked Fish.

Catfish is my favorite Fried Fish, with about 5 or 6 close seconds.

Bear


----------



## johnnyd

Looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver

JohnnyD said:


> Looks great!


Thank You Much, JohnnyD !!

Bear


----------



## wade

Bearcarver said:


> First of all----HICKORY IS NOT TOO STRONG FOR FISH !!! especially on a Step by Step that uses Hickory & Loves it !!!!
> 
> However if I had both handy, I would use the Alder, but if I didn't have Alder I'd be perfectly happy with Hickory, as I was when I smoked this Salmon!!!
> 
> Bear


I use hickory for salmon, trout, cod and haddock. It works well with all of them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wade said:


> I use hickory for salmon, trout, cod and haddock. It works well with all of them.


Thank You Wade!!

I wish my Son would go get me some. I'm not going to pay $8 for small pieces.

Bear


----------



## hazzo

Bearcarver - I think your edited notes on brine time is spot on at 4-6 hours max to impart the desired brine flavor and affect without making too salty. Then rinsing very well with cold water and pat dry with paper towels before air drying. Forming this critical pellicle so filets are fully dry to the touch is really important to me. I do this on the same type of racks in a cool dry basement on top of the wife's washer/dryer with a couple small fans circulating air across them. 

My brine recipe is as follows ( my friends and family won't let me mess with it - I agree):

1 Quart Water

2/3 Cup Kosher Salt

1/3 Cup Morton's Smoked Sugar Cure

1/3 Cup Light Brown Sugar

1/3 Cup White Sugar

2 Tblsp Maple Syrup

2 Tblsp BBQ Dry Rub

2 Tblsp Smoked Black Pepper

1 Tblsp Lime Juice

1 Tblsp Dill (or to taste)

Combine all to boil, simmer 10 minutes, remove from heat & add 1 Quart ice then stir. Rest/refridgerate.

I cold smoke the fish to a 140+ internal temperature ( I only have store bought fish available to me). Note my favorite is Steelhead trout as full filets. If I use larger filets of Salmon, I slice in half lengthwise and remove the small bones along this line by simply slicing on either side of them when splitting the filet ( just like "zippering" the Y-Bones out of big walleye filets before frying - don't smoke as there isn't enough fat/oil like there is in salmon - I tried/failed once).

I use a pair of mailboxes on top of my smoker exhaust and can easily hold the mailbox temps constant at 120-130F. Note, I like to smoke a couple of pork butts below at 250F at the same time using charcoal and some apple wood smoke. I used to use one mailbox, but was forced to fabricate a Y-Adaptor using home duct work fittings riveted together and use two mailboxes to double my output to 5-6 pounds at a time. It goes fast. Attached are pictures.













Double Headed Fish Smoker.jpg



__ hazzo
__ Jun 23, 2015


















Mailbox cold smoking salmon.jpg



__ hazzo
__ Jun 23, 2015


----------



## hazzo

I forgot to mention, each mailbox bottom has a 6" x 6" square cut out to receive a duct work 6" x 6" square to 6" round adaptor using a couple pop rivets. Each end of the mailbox has a couple 3/4" holes aligned with a pair of metal electrical outlet covers to use for temperature control. I just fit a pair of racks inside spaced with wood blocks for good air circulation inside. It works great for under $50. Next, I'll have to try smoking some cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Hazzo!!

I'm glad you like it !

Nice set-up you got there!!

I don't get much Salmon lately----My Son is slacking, but mainly because his business is going Great.

I like the way your mailboxes look like they have Robot legs & feet under them.

Very Cool !!

Bear


----------



## hazzo

Glad you liked - making stuff, anything, is always fun to me. All my neighbors know what the mailboxes mean, even Keith our mailman, who changes his route so as to finish at 5PM at my house for samples.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hazzo said:


> Glad you liked - making stuff, anything, is always fun to me. All my neighbors know what the mailboxes mean, even Keith our mailman, who changes his route so as to finish at 5PM at my house for samples.


LOL---I know what you mean!!

I had a UPS driver who used to stop here a lot. I gave him samples a few times. He loved them & ended getting an MES 30 and an AMNPS. Haven't seen him in a long time, because they changed his Route.

Bear


----------



## craig2387

Bear,
 Thanks for sharing your recipe. I'm going to have to try it soon.


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig2387 said:


> Bear,
> Thanks for sharing your recipe. I'm going to have to try it soon.


Thank You Craig!!

Just Yell (PM Me) if you run into a question!!

Bear


----------



## tonka16827

Salmon.jpg



__ tonka16827
__ Aug 15, 2015






Just pulled the salmon pieces out of the fridge and I'm getting my smoker fired up.  I've followed Bear's recipes before and he's never lead me wrong.  So, I'm dong it again and can't wait for the final product.


----------



## tonka16827

After almost four hours, the pieces hit 145 so I pulled the off.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tonka16827 said:


> After almost four hours, the pieces hit 145 so I pulled the off.


And????----Taste any yet??

I actually like it better cold, but did you taste any yet??

Bear


----------



## tonka16827

Yes I did - I actually smoked 8 piece but one didn't make to the vacuum seal table -  I had to taste it and well, I ate the whole piece. Its was outstanding.

Thanks for your help,

Shock


----------



## Bearcarver

Tonka16827 said:


> Yes I did - I actually smoked 8 piece but one didn't make to the vacuum seal table -  I had to taste it and well, I ate the whole piece. Its was outstanding.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Shock


That's Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm Real Glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## tonka16827

So the wife got home from dropping our daughter off at college last night. I pulled some of the salmon out of the freezer, thawed it in a bath of cold water, and served with a some cream cheese and pita crackers. She LOVED it and my teenage boys devoured it.  So thumbs up all around. Now I need to keep my eyes open for sale prices on salmon.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tonka16827 said:


> So the wife got home from dropping our daughter off at college last night. I pulled some of the salmon out of the freezer, thawed it in a bath of cold water, and served with a some cream cheese and pita crackers. She LOVED it and my teenage boys devoured it.  So thumbs up all around. Now I need to keep my eyes open for sale prices on salmon.









   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey John

It's been almost exactly two years since I first read this post. And you know what??  I find it to be just as interesting and amazingly informative as I thought it was the first time I came across it. 

POINTS!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Gary!!

I Appreciate the nice comments!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard

I am SO glad that this thread got revisited!

My bride wants some smoked salmon and I wanted to do it a bit different this time.  I believe I'll be following this one!

Gracias Bear!

Points for the inspiration!


----------



## gary s

I've gotta say, It looks fantastic. I wish I had some real fresh Salmon !!!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I am SO glad that this thread got revisited!
> 
> My bride wants some smoked salmon and I wanted to do it a bit different this time.  I believe I'll be following this one!
> 
> Gracias Bear!
> 
> Points for the inspiration!


Thank You CB !!!

Everybody who's tried this loves it---Yell (PM) if you run into a question.

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## joe black

John,  Just scanning through the steps and caught this salmon thread.  I have not had much luck with salmon and this is just what I need.

Thanks,  Joe  :points:


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I've gotta say, It looks fantastic. I wish I had some real fresh Salmon !!!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

No Salmon in the Toledo Bend??

You can use my method for other fish too (Trout, Tilapia, etc, etc):

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

*Bear*


Joe Black said:


> John, Just scanning through the steps and caught this salmon thread. I have not had much luck with salmon and this is just what I need.
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Thank You Joe!!

And Thanks for the Point !

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> No Salmon in the Toledo Bend??
> 
> You can use my method for other fish too (Trout, Tilapia, etc, etc):
> 
> *Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*
> 
> *Bear*
> 
> Thank You Joe!!
> 
> And Thanks for the Point !
> 
> Bear


Lake Tyler is 5 min. from me, Lake Palestine is 15 min.   BUT !!!  No Trout,, Lots of Catfish, Bass, Crappie and Perch

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Lake Tyler is 5 min. from me, Lake Palestine is 15 min.   BUT !!!  No Trout,, Lots of Catfish, Bass, Crappie and Perch
> 
> Gary


Store bought Tilapia worked good like this---Crappie & Perch should be similar. I still gotta try a mess of Catfish this way too. I think they'll be Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jeff iskierka

Coming back to this one myself getting ready to smoke some.   I do hope this never goes away.  Thanks again for the great info!   Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeff Iskierka said:


> Coming back to this one myself getting ready to smoke some.   I do hope this never goes away.  Thanks again for the great info!   Jeff


Thank You Jeff !!

PM me if you run into any questions---That way I won't miss your question.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## ol smoky

I just bough 3lbs of salmon and I plan on smoking it on sunday (today is Thursday). My question is should I brine it now and leave it in the fridge, should I freeze it and the brine it on Saturday, should I just leave it in the fridge and brine it on Saturday?

thanks

jeff


----------



## Bearcarver

ol smoky said:


> I just bough 3lbs of salmon and I plan on smoking it on sunday (today is Thursday). My question is should I brine it now and leave it in the fridge, should I freeze it and the brine it on Saturday, should I just leave it in the fridge and brine it on Saturday?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jeff


Hi again, Jeff !!

As I replied in your PM, keep it refrigerated & Brine it on Saturday as in this Step by Step per thickness & time. Then start the pellicle in fridge overnight (uncovered) before smoking Sunday.

Bear


----------



## ol smoky

Bearcarver said:


> Hi again, Jeff !!
> 
> As I replied in your PM, keep it refrigerated & Brine it on Saturday as in this Step by Step per thickness & time. Then start the pellicle in fridge overnight (uncovered) before smoking Sunday.
> 
> Bear


ok, I will report back on how it turns out. thank you.

Jeff


----------



## jeff iskierka

Ok just a quick follow up.  Followed Bear's initial post recipe and process.  I did hit snooze one to many times and ended up going 7 hours in the brine.  Happy to report all is good.  I just love the flavor of this smoked Salmon.  Jeff above, your in for a treat!!!   Mine came out of the smoker at midnight last night, cooled some then in to zip lock bags and in the fridge over night.  (I expect to eat it all today and tomorrow so no vac pac)  Son just got home  this am and we sampled some this afternoon.  We devoured two pieces sampling.  Just too hard not to keep eating.  Family will be happy tonight.  Merry Christmas !!!!   

This was last night right out of the smoker.......













salmon smoked.JPG



__ jeff iskierka
__ Dec 24, 2015


----------



## ol smoky

Looks great! Any details on the smoke?


----------



## ol smoky

image.jpg



__ ol smoky
__ Dec 27, 2015





 it turned out good. A little on the salty side, but I like it. The smoke ended up taking 4 hours. I went low and slow for more smoke flavor. Used cherry pellets in the amnps. Overall I am pleased.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeff Iskierka said:


> Ok just a quick follow up. Followed Bear's initial post recipe and process. I did hit snooze one to many times and ended up going 7 hours in the brine. Happy to report all is good. I just love the flavor of this smoked Salmon. Jeff above, your in for a treat!!! Mine came out of the smoker at midnight last night, cooled some then in to zip lock bags and in the fridge over night. (I expect to eat it all today and tomorrow so no vac pac) Son just got home this am and we sampled some this afternoon. We devoured two pieces sampling. Just too hard not to keep eating. Family will be happy tonight. Merry Christmas !!!!


That's Great, Jeff !!!

I'm glad you like it !!

I think you'll like it even more when it's cold---I do.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


ol smoky said:


> it turned out good. A little on the salty side, but I like it. The smoke ended up taking 4 hours. I went low and slow for more smoke flavor. Used cherry pellets in the amnps. Overall I am pleased.


Thanks Ol Smoky!!

I'm glad you like it !!

You have to be careful how long you brine it (by thickness), but it may taste less salty after a day or so in the fridge.

Bear


----------



## lathrop

I have used Bears cold smoking procedures for several years. With good results. In 1 case I used the salmon smoking steps to smoke salmon for a fundraiser. IN  Port Townsend Wa. using wild troll caught fish. I added a minimal amount of pink Salt because there were for a lot of people in a public melieu .  The results got multiple comments to the effect.. "This is the best smoked salmon I ever ate"  The stepped smoking really works well.


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> I have used Bears cold smoking procedures for several years. With good results. In 1 case I used the salmon smoking steps to smoke salmon for a fundraiser. IN  Port Townsend Wa. using wild troll caught fish. I added a minimal amount of pink Salt because there were for a lot of people in a public melieu .  The results got multiple comments to the effect.. "This is the best smoked salmon I ever ate"  The stepped smoking really works well.


Thanks Lathrop!!

I'm real glad you're happy with the results!!

Thank You for the Report !!

Bear


----------



## smokey123

Just finished and tasted my very first batch, brined and smoked according to your recipe. The result is better than all my own attempts in the past five years. Thank you so much Bearcarver!

Patrick

Some pictures (could not upload through Tapatalk):


----------



## gary s

Great job,  Looks mighty tasty to me   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Looks Mighty Tasty, Smokey!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like my method!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Great job,  Looks mighty tasty to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


You gotta bag some of those Texas Salmon!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> You gotta bag some of those Texas Salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I have a funny story about that, I have ti send to you

Gary


----------



## craig2387

Decided I can't keep torturing myself looking through this thread.  Time to make it for myself.  Bear, thank you for sharing your recipes.


----------



## Bearcarver

Craig2387 said:


> Decided I can't keep torturing myself looking through this thread.  Time to make it for myself.  Bear, thank you for sharing your recipes.


Thank You Craig!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Making this again tonight, Wish I could give you another point !!     Some Tasty Stuff 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Making this again tonight, Wish I could give you another point !!     Some Tasty Stuff
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Just enjoy again!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## 3montes

Didn't read the entire thread but did any of your experiments include a dry brine Bear? I personally cannot stand salmon no matter what you do to it. But everyone I know brings it to me to smoke. I dry brine it in brown sugar and kosher along with some other spices. Brine it overnight at least. Rinse well and let it sit out to form the pellicle.

Then onto the smoker at a low temp 120 or 130 using oak and apple wood in the stick burner. Once it's firm to the touch it's done!

Everyone says it's the best they ever had and have since stopped taking it to retail smokehouses who did it for them previously.

I have never tried it I can't even get past the smell!!


----------



## Bearcarver

3montes said:


> Didn't read the entire thread but did any of your experiments include a dry brine Bear? I personally cannot stand salmon no matter what you do to it. But everyone I know brings it to me to smoke. I dry brine it in brown sugar and kosher along with some other spices. Brine it overnight at least. Rinse well and let it sit out to form the pellicle.
> 
> Then onto the smoker at a low temp 120 or 130 using oak and apple wood in the stick burner. Once it's firm to the touch it's done!
> 
> Everyone says it's the best they ever had and have since stopped taking it to retail smokehouses who did it for them previously.
> 
> I have never tried it I can't even get past the smell!!


Thanks Montes!!

My experiments were all variations of the wet brine, among other things, but none were Dry Brined.

If my Son ever gets me some more Salmon from NY, I want to try that kind of thing, as I have already saved some info to try. Around here, it's just too expensive to buy!!

Bear


----------



## krusmoke

I'm doing my first ever fish smoke today with steelhead trout and am brining using your recipe right now! I can't wait!!


----------



## Bearcarver

KruSmoke said:


> I'm doing my first ever fish smoke today with steelhead trout and am brining using your recipe right now! I can't wait!!


That's Great !!

Hope you enjoy it !!

Bear


----------



## hakamo0o

I think I am going to give it a try


----------



## Bearcarver

Hakamo0o said:


> I think I am going to give it a try


That's Great !!

Just give me a yell (PM) if you run into a question. That way I won't miss the question.

And Thank You for the Points!!

BTW: What kind of fish will you be smoking??

Bear


----------



## hakamo0o

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> 
> Just give me a yell (PM) if you run into a question. That way I won't miss the question.
> 
> And Thank You for the Points!!
> 
> BTW: What kind of fish will you be smoking??
> 
> Bear


Thank you, I am going to search for Salmon fillet. I think they will be a good start.


----------



## krusmoke

Sorry I didn't get back here right away, but man, that was amazing! I probably brined it too long as it was a bit too salty, but everything else was just sublime! I will try again soon brining for less time.


----------



## Bearcarver

KruSmoke said:


> Sorry I didn't get back here right away, but man, that was amazing! I probably brined it too long as it was a bit too salty, but everything else was just sublime! I will try again soon brining for less time.


Yup---If you use my Brine, you should brine it for 6 hours if it's more than 1/2" Thick, and 4 hours if it's less than 1/2" Thick.

I'm glad you liked it anyway!!

Let me know how your next one comes out.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Back Again   Love this one

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Back Again   Love this one
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


----------



## sflcowboy78

Bearcarver, 

This is a great recipe. I have made it several times now and even though the wife still does not like salmon everyone else does. I have a hard time keeping this in stock. Thank you again.


----------



## Bearcarver

sflcowboy78 said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> This is a great recipe. I have made it several times now and even though the wife still does not like salmon everyone else does. I have a hard time keeping this in stock. Thank you again.


Thank You Mike!!

I'm always glad to hear from Happy Users of my Step by Steps!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## navier

Hello Bear
Going on a walleye charter Wednesday, they are limiting out in 3 hours. After this we are going for silver bass, no limit on detroit river for Canada so he said to plan on a 100 or so.
My question for you. Do you think this recipe would work well for bass?
Brine time would probably be drastically reduced. This will be a first for me, never fished, never smoked fish.
Advice is appreciated
Brian


----------



## Bearcarver

navier said:


> Hello Bear
> Going on a walleye charter Wednesday, they are limiting out in 3 hours. After this we are going for silver bass, no limit on detroit river for Canada so he said to plan on a 100 or so.
> My question for you. Do you think this recipe would work well for bass?
> Brine time would probably be drastically reduced. This will be a first for me, never fished, never smoked fish.
> Advice is appreciated
> Brian


Certainly wouldn't hurt to try it.

I've done Yellow Perch, and Ocean Striped Bass, and they were fine.

Walleye is just an extra big Yellow Perch when it comes to eating.

Just go by the Thickness for the length of time brining, if you use my brine, like I noted in my Post #1.

Best of Luck to you,

Bear


----------



## navier

Bass is in the smoker,
didn't use your exact brine

Ingredients: For eight pounds of salmon, trout, sturgeon or other fish

8 to 10 pounds fillets, skin on, rinsed, patted dry, cut into small pieces. A good size is about 3″ x 6″, but smaller or slightly larger is fine. Small trout can be cleaned and smoked whole.
8 cups water
2 cups soy sauce (Kikkoman is our favorite)
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup sea salt or kosher salt (Do not use iodized salt. It will impart an unpleasant flavor.)
1 1/2 tbsp granulated garlic
1 tbsp ginger
this is what I used, had roughly 4 pounds so I used half, brined overnight, hopefully it wasn't too long. Forgot to tinse them when they came out of the brine. Having a bad feeling they will be salty.
Using your smoking protocol though.
dried for an half hour at 100, put smoke on them for an hour, now at the 120 degree for half hour.
will let you know end results and hopefully have finished product that is edible.
If not pets will love it


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Navier!!

Hoping yours won't be too salty.

Your salt ingredients are close to mine, but overnight might be too long.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## gary s

OK due to being one handed for another week or two, I decided since if would be way to hard for me to do a full blown smoke, something easy

Bear's Salmon    I will use his brine but just grill it this evening.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> OK due to being one handed for another week or two, I decided since if would be way to hard for me to do a full blown smoke, something easy
> 
> Bear's Salmon    I will use his brine but just grill it this evening.
> 
> Gary


That's Great Gary!!

I'm glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Gary!!
> 
> I'm glad you like it !!
> 
> Bear


You know I do, this one I  make all the time     Good stuff

Gary


----------



## gary s

Hey, the only thing I forgot to mention was  "Try this one out"  You will love it

Gary


----------



## navier

My update.
I put the bass in the smoker. Unfortunately that is when a storm decided to pass through. 6 hydro poles got knocked down, lost power for 6 hours. Bass was sitting out in 80 degree temps for all that time. Didn.t feel safe so I tossed them all. Guess this will have to wait for another time.
Thanks Bear for time and advice though. It was appreciatee.
Brian


----------



## Bearcarver

navier said:


> My update.
> I put the bass in the smoker. Unfortunately that is when a storm decided to pass through. 6 hydro poles got knocked down, lost power for 6 hours. Bass was sitting out in 80 degree temps for all that time. Didn.t feel safe so I tossed them all. Guess this will have to wait for another time.
> Thanks Bear for time and advice though. It was appreciatee.
> Brian


Oh No!!!

That Stinks!!!

Shame you couldn't get them in ice quick, but you were probably scurrying around doing other things with the power out for 6 hours.

Like we always said after losing a Ball-game----"We'll get the next one!!"

Bear


----------



## bbqcasa

Thank you Bear Carver!


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQCasa said:


> Thank you Bear Carver!


Glad to help!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## pilch

Well Mr Bear I have just done my first smoked fish (mackerel) and was able to eat the results.

For some strange reason I didn't think to look at your SxS page and picked up bits and pieces of info from all over the place. Outside of the brine you mixed I operated on a similar process and manages to produce something eatable, but a bit on the dry side.

Now can you tell me if your process will work for all fish, mackerel in particular?

Will be trying the Bear way next time around.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> Well Mr Bear I have just done my first smoked fish (mackerel) and was able to eat the results.
> 
> For some strange reason I didn't think to look at your SxS page and picked up bits and pieces of info from all over the place. Outside of the brine you mixed I operated on a similar process and manages to produce something eatable, but a bit on the dry side.
> 
> Now can you tell me if your process will work for all fish, mackerel in particular?
> 
> Will be trying the Bear way next time around.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Howdy Pilch!!

My Brine & process should work on any fish, as long as you pay attention to my notes on using the thickness of the fish pieces to tell you how long to brine with my brine mix.

I've used it on Salmon, Tuna, Trout, Bass, Striped Bass, Perch, and Bluegills, and they all came out Great.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona

Thanks for the info - Im smoking mine and its yet to hit 130 after 2-1/2 hrs........I think im ok based on what youre saying.....


----------



## baydoe

Does it matter how much Salman you use in the brine? or just as long as it is all covered it does not matter the weight?


----------



## Bearcarver




----------



## Bearcarver

baydoe said:


> Does it matter how much Salman you use in the brine? or just as long as it is all covered it does not matter the weight?


As long as the percentages are the same as mine---You can make more or less if you want.

Then as long as it all stays submerged the whole time. Weight doesn't matter.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tjdcorona said:


> Thanks for the info - Im smoking mine and its yet to hit 130 after 2-1/2 hrs........I think im ok based on what youre saying.....


Sorry I missed this, TJ.

Hope it turned out Great for you!!

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona

Bear - it turned out ok ----- could've been better.

I think that the stuffing created a "cold" cook - that the cold stuffing cooled the meat, while some of it dried out. Im not too sure If Ill do this again, but the salmon was AWESOME!


----------



## hawkce541

I'm going after work to get some salmon.  Momma loves squaw candy.  She grew up in Utah in the 30's-40's around Navajos and I've only gotten close to her memory once.  Gonna give this hell.


----------



## Bearcarver

tjdcorona said:


> Bear - it turned out ok ----- could've been better.
> 
> I think that the stuffing created a "cold" cook - that the cold stuffing cooled the meat, while some of it dried out. Im not too sure If Ill do this again, but the salmon was AWESOME!


You had me scared for a second---I thought you meant my Salmon could've been better.

I never stuffed & smoked anything. I think if I stuff a fish, I would bake it without smoke, but hey---You don't know if you don't try.

Bear


----------



## tjdcorona

Bear -

that's funny!

But I agree - no more stuffing salmon or other meats if Im smoking them.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawkce541 said:


> I'm going after work to get some salmon.  Momma loves squaw candy.  She grew up in Utah in the 30's-40's around Navajos and I've only gotten close to her memory once.  Gonna give this hell.


That's Great, Hawk!!

Hope she likes it !!

Bear


tjdcorona said:


> Bear -
> 
> that's funny!
> 
> But I agree - no more stuffing salmon or other meats if Im smoking them.


I wouldn't say that.

Smoking Stuffed meats & fish is Great.

However if you want to smoke stuffed Fish, it should be smoked hotter & faster than I do in this Step by Step.

This one is more for snacking type Smoked Salmon.

Bear


----------



## mike anliker

I'm new to smoking, so forgive me for not knowing, but I'm smoking salmon right now according to this recipe.  I'm in the first hour at 100 degrees with an electric smoker, and my chips are not producing any smoke. Is this normal? At what temp will they start to smoke?


----------



## mike anliker

14871159754951080058373.jpg



__ mike anliker
__ Feb 14, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Mike Anliker said:


> I'm new to smoking, so forgive me for not knowing, but I'm smoking salmon right now according to this recipe. I'm in the first hour at 100 degrees with an electric smoker, and my chips are not producing any smoke. Is this normal? At what temp will they start to smoke?


Hi Mike!

Sorry I wasn't here when you needed info.

The main problem of getting smoke with a built in smoke generator in an electric smoker is the fact that both the heating of the smoker & the making of smoke come from the same heat source.

So when the smoker comes to set temp, and the heating element shuts off, there is no heat under the chip plate.

So most of us "Watt-Burners" use an added "Smoke Generator", such as the AMNPS (See Link Below).

The AMNPS can be filled with pellets or saw dust, and once lit & burning properly can give up to 11 straight hours of Perfect Smoke, without having to touch it.

Link to AMNPS at Amazing Smokers:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Mike Anliker said:


> I'm new to smoking, so forgive me for not knowing, but I'm smoking salmon right now according to this recipe.  I'm in the first hour at 100 degrees with an electric smoker, and my chips are not producing any smoke. Is this normal? At what temp will they start to smoke?[/quot
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 100 degrees is too low a temp for smoking meats and fish, and can be dangerous. Germs etc. jack the temp up to 225-250 and try again.  If you want to cold smoke something like bacon or cheese, it might be a bit high.
> Btw...  what kind of smoker do you have and what do you wanna make?
> 
> Keep poking around the forums, it's all here from a-z. [emoji]128578[/emoji]
> 
> No matter what, have fun!
> 
> JD


----------



## mike anliker

Smoker21 said:


> Mike Anliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to smoking, so forgive me for not knowing, but I'm smoking salmon right now according to this recipe. I'm in the first hour at 100 degrees with an electric smoker, and my chips are not producing any smoke. Is this normal? At what temp will they start to smoke?[/quot
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> 100 degrees is too low a temp for smoking meats and fish, and can be dangerous. Germs etc. jack the temp up to 225-250 and try again. If you want to cold smoke something like bacon or cheese, it might be a bit high.
> Btw... what kind of smoker do you have and what do you wanna make?
> 
> Keep poking around the forums, it's all here from a-z. [emoji]128578[/emoji]
> 
> No matter what, have fun!
> 
> JD
Click to expand...

I have a Cajun Injector electric smoker.  I've made quite a bit of stuff in it so far.  Ribs a few times, pork butt, brisket, meatloaf, pulled pork, country ribs.  It's a lot of fun experimenting with different things. 

The salmon actually turned out REALLY good!!!  I was just following the recipe, and started at 100 degrees and then the temp gets bumped up every so often.  It's some of the best smoked salmon I've ever tasted.  My pieces were a little thinner and only took about 4 hours.


----------



## smoker21

Hi Mike,

Like Bear said, check out an ANAPS.(bear put up the link). I have the 5"x8". Used it on Salmon, chicken, bacon and cheese, to name a few things.  The tube is also a great investment.  Oh yeah, I like really smokie jerky, and it works great!

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Mike Anliker said:


> I have a Cajun Injector electric smoker.  I've made quite a bit of stuff in it so far.  Ribs a few times, pork butt, brisket, meatloaf, pulled pork, country ribs.  It's a lot of fun experimenting with different things.
> 
> The salmon actually turned out REALLY good!!!  I was just following the recipe, and started at 100 degrees and then the temp gets bumped up every so often.  It's some of the best smoked salmon I've ever tasted.  My pieces were a little thinner and only took about 4 hours.


That's Great!!

I'm glad you liked your Salmon!!

This Step by Step I did before the AMNPS was invented, which is one of the reasons I was bumping the temp up slowly:

Without the AMNPS I used to get it smoking again every time I  bumped the heat up, because that would get the heating element going again, which would get the chips smoking again.

However since the invention of the AMNPS I don't have to do that any more. I do still keep the heat low for awhile, so it doesn't get done too fast. I like it in there a while to get more Smoke on it.

If you look at the bottom of all of my posts, there is a Link to my Step by Step Index. There are all kinds of Smokes on there, and they are ALL in "Step by Step" form. My Smokes that aren't Step by Steps don't make it into that Index.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

New dolly and chicken thighs.












IMG_2737.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 20, 2017


















IMG_2739.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 20, 2017






JD


----------



## smoker21

Whoops...  this wasn't supposed to go here.

Sorry

JD


----------



## tjdcorona

Word won't burn at 100 ( think trees and forests).  
Need an external smoke source.   AMPNS


----------



## cmayna

tjdcorona said:


> Word won't burn at 100 ( think trees and forests).
> Need an external smoke source. AMPNS


Most words won't burn at any degree  unless you pronounce them at a rather high elevation.


----------



## gr0uch0

Killing some time before dinner, and saw this oldie but goodie--have to try this with next salmon go-round.  Point to you, Bear.


----------



## tonka16827

Love this recipe!  My family devours it.


----------



## joe black

I have wanted to do some salmon and stumbled on this old thread.  Thanks for the very detailed recipe and instructions.  Everything looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tonka16827 said:


> Love this recipe!  My family devours it.


Thanks Tonka!

Glad you like it !

Bear


gr0uch0 said:


> Killing some time before dinner, and saw this oldie but goodie--have to try this with next salmon go-round. Point to you, Bear.


Thank You Groucho!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Joe Black said:


> I have wanted to do some salmon and stumbled on this old thread. Thanks for the very detailed recipe and instructions. Everything looks great.


Thank You Joe!!

Let me know how you like it !!

And Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mkriet

Dang this looks good.   Going to try this next time.  Just smoked some whitefish today,  but didn't like it as much as smoked salmon.


----------



## Bearcarver

mkriet said:


> Dang this looks good. Going to try this next time. Just smoked some whitefish today, but didn't like it as much as smoked salmon.


Thank You!!

So far I used this recipe & method on Salmon, Tuna, Tilapia, Trout, Striped Bass, Perch, and Swordfish, and they have all been Great.

Bear


----------



## sailrj

Just started smoking salmon and your method/recipe looks great!  Anxious to try it.  Will have to use store caught though, not much wild salmon in the streams in Kentucky.


----------



## jimmyjoe

Please file this under "Dumb Question Category" however I have to ask.

I tried and go thru the comments section (got about halfway thru) and did not see this asked. 

The final part of the original recipe has the smoked salmon vacuum packed and put in the freezer. Is this step required to cure the salmon, kill parasites or is it just for storage?

Also if it is required is it due to the possible parasite issue?  If so is using previously frozen salmon make this step unnecessary?

Thanx,

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver

sailrj said:


> Just started smoking salmon and your method/recipe looks great!  Anxious to try it.  Will have to use store caught though, not much wild salmon in the streams in Kentucky.


Thank You!

Yup---Nothing around here in PA either.

Have to run to NY for Salmon.

Bear


JimmyJoe said:


> Please file this under "Dumb Question Category" however I have to ask.
> 
> I tried and go thru the comments section (got about halfway thru) and did not see this asked.
> 
> The final part of the original recipe has the smoked salmon vacuum packed and put in the freezer. Is this step required to cure the salmon, kill parasites or is it just for storage?
> 
> Also if it is required is it due to the possible parasite issue?  If so is using previously frozen salmon make this step unnecessary?
> 
> Thanx,
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

That Freezing after it's all done is so I can milk it for months, instead of eating it all in a week.

As noted, I froze these Fillets below Zero for at least 30 days to eliminate any possible Parasites. No further freezing is needed.

Bear


----------



## jimmyjoe

Thanks Bear.  Smoking today, eating some tonite!


----------



## Bearcarver

JimmyJoe said:


> Thanks Bear.  Smoking today, eating some tonite!


----------



## jimmyjoe

My MES did not produce as much smoke as I needed.  I figure it was due to the air temp being in the high 70's so the heating element was not on long enough.  I ended up bringing the temp up higher earlier than the schedule you put out in the first post.  I also started some chips outside with a lighter and dropped them in to help with the smoke.

We mixed some yogurt with dill and chopped some red onion to go with it.  It was GREAT!  Even saved one small piece to try the next day.  Going to buy the smoker attachment you recommend and do it again! 

Thanks Bear!

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver

JimmyJoe said:


> My MES did not produce as much smoke as I needed.  I figure it was due to the air temp being in the high 70's so the heating element was not on long enough.  I ended up bringing the temp up higher earlier than the schedule you put out in the first post.  I also started some chips outside with a lighter and dropped them in to help with the smoke.
> 
> We mixed some yogurt with dill and chopped some red onion to go with it.  It was GREAT!  Even saved one small piece to try the next day.  Going to buy the smoker attachment you recommend and do it again!
> 
> Thanks Bear!
> 
> Jim


Glad you liked it, Jim!!

Sorry about the lack of Smoke. I used to have those same Problems until I got my Amazing Smokers.

I used to bump my heat up 10° every so often to get it to smoke more. Then when it got higher than I wanted the Temp, I'd cut it way back & open the door awhile. Then start bumping it up 10° at a time again.   The Amazing Smoker saved me from that BS, and I've been a Happy Smoker ever since.

Click on the "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" business card at the bottom of most of these pages. Todd will help you out.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

On your recipe, you have two different temperatures.  One says "Internals".  What is the difference between the two.

Sorry, I am new to smoking fish (any meat for that matter) and don't know the process and terminology yet.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> On your recipe, you have two different temperatures.  One says "Internals".  What is the difference between the two.
> 
> Sorry, I am new to smoking fish (any meat for that matter) and don't know the process and terminology yet.


No problem Freddi !!

The one is the Temp of the air in my Smoker at that time.

The Internal Temp is the Temp of the center of the meat at the Thickest point.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Perfect.  That is not what I would have guessed and I am glad you clarified it for me.

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## gary s

Back Again, I've got some nice Steel head we got at Sam's  not gunna smoke it just grilling but using your brine 

Love this stuff 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Back Again, I've got some nice Steel head we got at Sam's  not gunna smoke it just grilling but using your brine
> 
> Love this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## maineac

Bear, this thread is like seven years of testimonials to your great process and recipe.  I didn’t find it until Oct of ’13 and have used it ever since winning accolades from friends and family.  I have played a bit over the years with the brine ingredients, mostly changing the soy to Teriyaki or Worcestershire, and sometimes a mix, but no matter what it always comes out great.  I just wanted to add my thanks.  My first smoked salmon was in 2010 and was so salty that it went into the trash and I didn’t try again for a couple of years.  It wasn’t until I found your process that I got an acceptable batch.  I used it today on 5 lbs of Gulf of Maine Salmon.  So again, thank you.

Also, I never noticed your signature line before; I was in Dong Tam in ‘67. Our unit, 213[sup]th[/sup] Eng. Det. built the protective shell and cement basins around the 2 large fuel tanks near the airfield among other things.  It appears that they were hit and possibly destroyed in ’69 - http://15thengineer.50megs.com/night_probe.htm


----------



## freddi fish

I can't wait to give this a try.  I just got to get to fixing up my grill.


----------



## Bearcarver

Maineac said:


> Bear, this thread is like seven years of testimonials to your great process and recipe.  I didn’t find it until Oct of ’13 and have used it ever since winning accolades from friends and family.  I have played a bit over the years with the brine ingredients, mostly changing the soy to Teriyaki or Worcestershire, and sometimes a mix, but no matter what it always comes out great.  I just wanted to add my thanks.  My first smoked salmon was in 2010 and was so salty that it went into the trash and I didn’t try again for a couple of years.  It wasn’t until I found your process that I got an acceptable batch.  I used it today on 5 lbs of Gulf of Maine Salmon.  So again, thank you.
> 
> Also, I never noticed your signature line before; I was in Dong Tam in ‘67. Our unit, 213[sup]th[/sup] Eng. Det. built the protective shell and cement basins around the 2 large fuel tanks near the airfield among other things.  It appears that they were hit and possibly destroyed in ’69 - http://15thengineer.50megs.com/night_probe.htm


Thank You Maineac!!

I'm real glad this stuff worked good for you, and love to hear it.

Welcome Home Too!!

I got to Dong Tam after it was all built up, but I saw how they dredged the Mekong to build the 40 acres of Dong Tam, which until the 9th got there was nothing but River, Swamp & Sand.

My hooch was right near the turning basin, and not far from the airfield.

On February 23, 1969 one of those fuel tanks took a direct hit from an RPG. It was really hot, as I had to hold my helmet to the side of my face, when we drove by it (100 yards away), on our way to the perimeter on Reactionary Force duty.

Then on March 26th the VC walked Mortars & Rockets in, and set off our Main Ammo Dump---1,000,000 pounds of ammo (500 Tons) went off that night. The big stuff near the beginning (around Midnight), and the small arms ammo was going off all night long until about 7 AM. That was a wild night with 2 KIA and 56 wounded. I was on the perimeter again waiting for a ground attack, but not much happened other that the 7 hours of fireworks.

9th Div---Old Reliables....

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

So, has the recipe changed from the one in the original post?

And would you recommend this same recipe for all kinds of fish?   I don't have ready access to Salmon around here, other than a trip to the supermarket.  I plan on trying a couple different rough fish, such as Redhorse Suckers, Sheapshead and Carp.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> So, has the recipe changed from the one in the original post?
> 
> And would you recommend this same recipe for all kinds of fish?   I don't have ready access to Salmon around here, other than a trip to the supermarket.  I plan on trying a couple different rough fish, such as Redhorse Suckers, Sheapshead and Carp.


Same as always.

And every species of fish I tried it on was Great.

However don't forget that my Smoking schedule is for the kind of treat that gets solid enough to break it & pick up strips in your fingers & eat it as a snack.

If you're going to eat it for Dinner, I would Smoke it hotter & faster to make it more like a Baked fish.(Not as solid, to be eaten with a fork)

And make sure you follow my notes on how long to brine per thickness of pieces.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

I will follow your instructions.  I am primarily interested in traditional smoke fish but will consider the hotter/faster cooking method for "'baked" fish.

Thanks a bunch.

Bruce


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> *I will follow your instructions.  I am primarily interested in traditional smoke fish* but will consider the hotter/faster cooking method for "'baked" fish.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> Bruce


That's Great !!!

That's the only way I do them myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## freddi fish

I have a question about prepping the fish.  I plan to use freshwater Drum (Sheepshead).  My question really is, when you prepare the fish, do you skin the fillets or do you leave the skin on for smoking?  If you leave the skin on, I assume you would scale them?  Correct?

FYI:  I am expecting 1/2 - 3/4" thick fillets at the thickest part.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> I have a question about prepping the fish.  I plan to use freshwater Drum (Sheepshead).  My question really is, when you prepare the fish, do you skin the fillets or do you leave the skin on for smoking?  If you leave the skin on, I assume you would scale them?  Correct?
> 
> FYI:  I am expecting 1/2 - 3/4" thick fillets at the thickest part.


If they're all less than 3/4" thick, I would go with the 6 hour brining for everything.

Many guys leave the skin on Fish & Bacon. I remove it from Bacon (Bellies) because I'm not going to eat the skin, and I want the part I'm going to eat good & smoky.

I also remove the skin from all fish, with the exception of small Trout (under 12" or so), for the same reason.

Years ago, I used to eat all the Fish Skins (Scaled), but since all the warnings about the toxic things being stored in the fat & under the skin, we fillet everything except small trout, and we skin catfish too.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Thanks Bearcarver.  So, if you don't leave the skin on, do you have any problems with the meat falling apart after it cooks a while?  Any problems with it sticking to the grates?


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> Thanks Bearcarver.  So, if you don't leave the skin on, do you have any problems with the meat falling apart after it cooks a while?  Any problems with it sticking to the grates?


If you follow my Step by Step, the Fish will get to the point of being able to pick it up with your fingers without it falling apart.

As for sticking, if you get some "Grill Mats" like Amazing Smoker sells, it won't stick to that. Meanwhile a Non-stick spray will help.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Thanks for the advice.  I just may get out and buy a dozen crawlers and head for the river today.  Wish me luck.

My problem will be getting the wood to start smoking at such low temps and being able to dial my Weber propane grill down enough to keep the temps as low as 100 degrees to start.  But, I will do the best I can.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I just may get out and buy a dozen crawlers and head for the river today.  Wish me luck.
> 
> My problem will be getting the wood to start smoking at such low temps and being able to dial my Weber propane grill down enough to keep the temps as low as 100 degrees to start.  But, I will do the best I can.


Luck be with you!!

As for the low Temp, if you get your Pellicle by putting the fish in front of a fan for an hour or two, you don't have to go 100° without smoke to start.

And you can also go right to 140° & hold it there until you have some good smoke time. Then resume with my smoking schedule.

My full schedule was based on using an MES which is easy to control temps.

Hope that helps.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Yes, that will help.


----------



## tjdcorona

Thats a good one!


----------



## Bearcarver

tjdcorona said:


> Thats a good one!


Thank You TJ !!

Bear


----------



## bwinca

Thanks a lot for this. I look forward to trying it. I have a quick question. Does the amount of brine or how long you brine change if the quantity of fish changes? So for example if I am brining 2/3 the amount of fish you mention, do I cut down to 2/3 brine? Keep the same amount but cut back time, or what? What are your thoughts about that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearcarver

BWinCA said:


> Thanks a lot for this. I look forward to trying it. I have a quick question. Does the amount of brine or how long you brine change if the quantity of fish changes? So for example if I am brining 2/3 the amount of fish you mention, do I cut down to 2/3 brine? Keep the same amount but cut back time, or what? What are your thoughts about that?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would keep the exact same amount of mix for any amount of fish that can be completely submerged in my brine.

If you have twice as much fish, and it won't all fit & get submerged properly, make two batches.

If you only have a small amount or like one or two fish, you could either cut everything (ingredients) in half to save a few cents, or just do the regular batch & give them some elbow room.

Go by the time in brine (Per Thickness) that I said in Post #1 regardless of the amount of Fish.

Let me know how you like the finished product !!

Bear


----------



## bwinca

Ok, I just got done eating a sample of the finished product, and here are a couple of observations after reading some other posts....

First, you don't have to make your right index finger suffer so much! There is a free Chrome extension (called Speechnotes) that lets you talk and it writes down the sentences! Save that finger for picking up those small pieces of fish you drop!

Second, for those worried about the salmon crumbling if you take the skin off, mine didn't. I bought Coho at Costco and it was about 3/4 inch thick at the widest but I also smoked the leftover pieces of fish which were left on the skin after I peeled it away, and those didn't crumble either.

Third, I was going to add that you could use a fan on your fish but I see that you mentioned it above. For me that helped a lot as in the morning I wasn't 100% happy with the pellicle which formed (I put the fish in the refrigerator late last night) so I put the salmon in a cool room with a fan about 2 feet over it for an hour. I still started with 100 degrees on my electric smoker. Someone mentioned that their chips didn't smoke at such a low temp and I was concerned about that also. But I put the chips in at the beginning and by the time 30 minutes was up they were, in fact smoking,

Final verdict? FANTASTIC! Really really good stuff! My hat off to you, sir. As soon as I pulled it out and saw that grey film over the fish (is that the smoked pellicle?) I knew I had something. The 'only' thing I will change is that it is a little bit too salty. I am thinking that I kept it in the brine too long. I know you say 6 hours but I only had 2 pounds in it, so I might cut it back a little bit next time to 5, if I have that small amount. I served it with a real nice dill sauce (and also made a maple syrup/brown sugar concoction) and can't wait for a couple of weeks when I am having a bunch of people over for some smoked salmon! Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver

BWinCA said:


> Ok, I just got done eating a sample of the finished product, and here are a couple of observations after reading some other posts....
> 
> First, you don't have to make your right index finger suffer so much! There is a free Chrome extension (called Speechnotes) that lets you talk and it writes down the sentences! Save that finger for picking up those small pieces of fish you drop!
> 
> Second, for those worried about the salmon crumbling if you take the skin off, mine didn't. I bought Coho at Costco and it was about 3/4 inch thick at the widest but I also smoked the leftover pieces of fish which were left on the skin after I peeled it away, and those didn't crumble either.
> 
> Third, I was going to add that you could use a fan on your fish but I see that you mentioned it above. For me that helped a lot as in the morning I wasn't 100% happy with the pellicle which formed (I put the fish in the refrigerator late last night) so I put the salmon in a cool room with a fan about 2 feet over it for an hour. I still started with 100 degrees on my electric smoker. Someone mentioned that their chips didn't smoke at such a low temp and I was concerned about that also. But I put the chips in at the beginning and by the time 30 minutes was up they were, in fact smoking,
> 
> Final verdict? FANTASTIC! Really really good stuff! My hat off to you, sir. As soon as I pulled it out and saw that grey film over the fish (is that the smoked pellicle?) I knew I had something. The 'only' thing I will change is that it is a little bit too salty. I am thinking that I kept it in the brine too long. I know you say 6 hours but I only had 2 pounds in it, so I might cut it back a little bit next time to 5, if I have that small amount. I served it with a real nice dill sauce (and also made a maple syrup/brown sugar concoction) and can't wait for a couple of weeks when I am having a bunch of people over for some smoked salmon! Thanks again.


Thank You BW !!

I'm pleased that you enjoyed my Smoked Salmon method, and it worked good for you!!!

You're probably right that for 3/4" thick Fish, maybe 5 hours would be better. That would make the change more gradual than just saying less than 1/2" brine for 4 hours, and more than 1'2" brine for 6 hours.

As for the Grey, I never associated any color to the Pellicle. To me it's just a Dry, yet tacky surface that takes on smoke better than a wet surface.

And Thanks for the tip on "Speechnotes"---I'll have to look into that.

However my first thought is "How accurate can it be", because due to my partial hearing loss from 48 years ago, I use the Closed Caption on my TV set, and when I compare what I actually hear, to what is written in the CC, I wonder how people who are totally deaf can possibly enjoy the same movie I'm watching. Some of their CC input isn't even close to what was actually said.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Bearcarver:  One question.  I have some fish and am getting ready to try this out on my gasser.  I am a bit confused about the overnight   pellicle stage.  You say you put it in your extra fridge, but I am unsure if that is a real fridge or one converted for smoking?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## cmayna

I believe he's saying a regular fridge at fridge temps. If I'm wrong, I stand very corrected.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> Bearcarver:  One question.  I have some fish and am getting ready to try this out on my gasser.  I am a bit confused about the overnight   pellicle stage.  You say you put it in your extra fridge, but I am unsure if that is a real fridge or one converted for smoking?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce


Yup, Like Craig said, one of my regular Fridges----Temp between 34° and 38°---My one is always at 37° (Basement), and the other at about 35°.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Thanks Bearcarver:  

I have the fish in the grill now.  I had to tin foil 2/3 of the one of three burners on low to keep the temps down.  I also have the lid propped open a few inches and I am still at about 150 in the cook area. I don't see any way to shut the grill down any further.  I am sure the tinfoil wrapped burner tube isn't a highly recommended remedy either.  Oh well. I will just go by what I have to work with 

Internal fish temps are at about 92 now after 1/2 hour.  I will post back when I finish and let you know how it turned out.  I am using Redhorse Sucker for the fish.  It is supposed to be a relatively oily fish but it has "Y" bones.  They are small and flexible and I hope the smoking process softens them even more to the point I don't have to worry about them when I eat the fish.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> Thanks Bearcarver:
> 
> I have the fish in the grill now.  I had to tin foil 2/3 of the one of three burners on low to keep the temps down.  I also have the lid propped open a few inches and I am still at about 150 in the cook area. I don't see any way to shut the grill down any further.  I am sure the tinfoil wrapped burner tube isn't a highly recommended remedy either.  Oh well. I will just go by what I have to work with
> 
> Internal fish temps are at about 92 now after 1/2 hour.  I will post back when I finish and let you know how it turned out.  I am using Redhorse Sucker for the fish.  It is supposed to be a relatively oily fish but it has "Y" bones.  They are small and flexible and I hope the smoking process softens them even more to the point I don't have to worry about them when I eat the fish.


Sounds Great !!

I'll be waiting for your results.

I hate picking bones---One of the reasons Catfish are my favorite eating Fish!!

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

I hate picking bones as well.  My wife basically wont eat fish if she finds bones.  She does like catfish.  I fillet (boneless) almost all the fish I keep to include catfish.  But, the fish with "Y" bones are hard to work around when filleting fish.  There is a way to remove them after you take the fillet, but unless you are good at it, you wind up taking half the meat with the Y bones.

Anyway, the temp are holding around 150-160 in the cook area and the internal is at 104 after about one hour.  I would prefer lower and slower, and I was hoping I could make my gasser work that way, but it looks like I will have to get something more designed for smoking if I want to do fish.  I think maybe some larger red meat projects will work better in the grill....like ribs....mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> I hate picking bones as well.  My wife basically wont eat fish if she finds bones.  She does like catfish.  I fillet (boneless) almost all the fish I keep to include catfish.  But, the fish with "Y" bones are hard to work around when filleting fish.  There is a way to remove them after you take the fillet, but unless you are good at it, you wind up taking half the meat with the Y bones.
> 
> Anyway, the temp are holding around 150-160 in the cook area and the internal is at 104 after about one hour.  I would prefer lower and slower, and I was hoping I could make my gasser work that way, but it looks like I will have to get something more designed for smoking if I want to do fish.  I think maybe some larger red meat projects will work better in the grill....like ribs....mmmmmmmm!


You should be OK at 150° Smoker Temp---Just might not have as much time to put as much smoke on, but as long as you're getting decent smoke, you'll be fine.

Catfish are about the only fish we don't fillet. We just Skin them, gut them, and cut the fins & heads off.

Then after Frying or whatever, you just hold the head end of the backbone & scrape your fork from head to tail, and all the meat comes off the bones. Flip it over & do the same thing. All the Meat comes off the bones, leaving One complete Backbone with rib cage intact connected to the backbone, without one bone missing from the whole Skeleton. So easy to eat a Catty.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

I agree on the catfish. Me and a buddy used to catch Bullheads and do the same thing.  They were nice sized critters.  I can't remember the exact method, but we would slit the belly, then cut them up under the chin and then pull the head back and just pull the skin and all back towards the tail.  We could do one in about 20 seconds, ready for the fry pan.  Larger 2-3 lb catfish I just fillet to make the wife happy.  Like I said, she has a thing about bones and a catfish skeleton sitting on the plate after stripping it, just freeks her out. LOL.

1.5 hours in and 161 grill temp and 111 internal temp and on the second wood packet.


----------



## freddi fish

This is what I am looking at after 2.5 hrs.  I am at 180 grill temps and 121 internal fish temp.  I have lowered the grill hood a bit to boost the temps inside.  I am also on my third tray of wood chips/chunks.













smoked fish.JPG



__ freddi fish
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Looking Good---I'm betting they're done now.

Note: These are just as good, if not even better, cold than hot.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Well, they are done.  I have a photo just before I took them off the grill and they are in the fridge now.  I will taste them after they are cold. They wound up pretty much how I expected them to be.  I guess that is a good sign so far.  The taste test will be the final say however.  I will let you know.

I hope they turn out good.  I really want to be able to smoke fish regularly and aside from having to tin foil off 2/3 of the single burner tube and prop the hood open, it was pretty simple.  I just closed the hood a little more each time to increase the temps.  Aside from having to start with a bit higher temp, it seemed to be just fine.

Oh, and I used the Thermoworks Smoke remote temp sensor to monitor both the internal fish temp as well as the temps at fish level in the cook box at real time and it worked wonderfully.  I have never really used anything like it before and this is my first time smoking fish, so I don't have a lot to go on, but it sure takes the guess work out of the process.  The temp gauge on the grill hood was useless.  I don't know if it even moved.

Bearcarver:  Thanks again for the recipe, directions and hand holding.













20170820 Smoked Redhorse - Done.JPG



__ freddi fish
__ Aug 20, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Good, Freddi!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They'll taste Great too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The edges will be a little crispy, but that's because they're thin at the edges---That always happens.

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Yah, I fully expected the thin edges to be a bit chewy and they were.  Kind of like fish jerkey.  The rest of the fillets were perfect.  They did taste great, but I need to find some different fish.  Those "Y" bones in the Redhorse suck.  I would like some bigger fillets as well.  I wish I knew of an easy place and way to catch some medium sized carp.  They are not so easy to find and catch when your really want to.  Some Sheephead would be great too, but I can't seem to find the bigger ones.  I just keep catching the 2lb and smaller ones.


----------



## Bearcarver

Freddi Fish said:


> Yah, I fully expected the thin edges to be a bit chewy and they were.  Kind of like fish jerkey.  The rest of the fillets were perfect.  They did taste great, but I need to find some different fish.  Those "Y" bones in the Redhorse suck.  I would like some bigger fillets as well.  I wish I knew of an easy place and way to catch some medium sized carp.  They are not so easy to find and catch when your really want to.  Some Sheephead would be great too, but I can't seem to find the bigger ones.  I just keep catching the 2lb and smaller ones.


I know the feeling.

My Son was supplying my Salmon when he'd go up to NY for a couple days, but his Tower Business doesn't give him much time any more.

And they're too expensive to buy around here!!

Bear


----------



## freddi fish

Yah, that stuff rivals Angus NY Strip in price any more.  Carp is a lot cheaper.


----------



## stant99

Tried it and it worked great Thanks a bunch


----------



## Bearcarver

stant99 said:


> Tried it and it worked great Thanks a bunch


You're Very Welcome!!

Glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## Jason Gindhart

Great write up. I just purchased the MES40 BT with 6 racks to smoke some of the 30lbs of Chinook and Coho salmon that I have in the freezer. Hopefully I'll get a few more fish in the next few weeks before the run is over to smoke up.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Jason!!
That's the same smoker I have now!
I love it, and the 6 racks come in handy, because you can juggle them around to fit the sizes of the meats you put in.

Good luck on grabbing some more fish while the Run is still going!!

Bear


----------



## wizardvz

Thanks for your detailed explaination of smoking salmon. This is gonna be great!


----------



## Bearcarver

wizardvz said:


> Thanks for your detailed explaination of smoking salmon. This is gonna be great!




Thank You!!
Glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

OK Bear, the clock is running, 3 pounds of Plastic Salmon filet's are in our fridge in one of Mama's larger plastic bowls W/ lid.
The ice didn't all melt yet, but it will.
3 pounds was my whole bag, and I only had the one bag that followed me around the store begging me to take it home. ;) LOL!

While I was waiting for the Salmon to thaw, I went out and smushed up 3 Bradley Alder pucks and staged them in the AMNPS. Each puck is supposed to be 20 minutes in the Bradley puck pooper, but it never burned a puck perfectly. Always dropped the puck in the pan, blackened but not finished. I ran the pan dry so the puck pooper's plopped pucks could perfectly burn into a puck pile of perfectly piled ash.
But the 3 pucks piled into a 4 hour row of relatively packed pile of puck pooper pilferage. Pant, pant, pant....

I'm hoping for a milder smoke result... I might go and blend apple chips into the puck pooper pilferage to do my first ever blended wood pyre in any of the smoking's I've enjoyed in my dayz.
Well, about 5.5 hours left in the brineing. Poop!

I vill be bach! You have until tomorrow to steer me towards using Hickory pellet fuel, and away from my puck pooper pilferage and apple chip confection.

As Jackie Gleason use to say, "And awaaay we go!" :D

_________________________________________________
Smokerday...
So loaded up and torched the AMNPS. Sputter, sputter... :( Wound up dumping the fuel after an hour of messing with it. Loaded half-full rows with hickory pellets, the piled the pulverized puck pooper Alder over the hickory fuse. Smoke...finally. And steady good smelling smoke.
Running through the temperature profile with probes in the thickest, and a medium thickness filet's, two racks. Heavies bottom, mediums middlin.
Studying Sous Vide methods for my Salmon. I'm getting hungry.
At 160, the medium was at 140. Bumped to 180 and don't expect to need any higher settings.

And done! Oh! So perfect Bear! My thickest reached 158, I pulled because I didn't want to over-do it and go into _the dry zone_.
So I brought it in, and in spreading it, I broke off some slender ends. Of course, I just had to taste them...:oops: Big mistake. I made lunch out of one of the pieces.
I took pictures. But I devoured 1/8 of my finished Salmon. (1 piece out of the 8)

So moist and delicious! Warm out of the smoker!

Excellent recipe! I wondered if the wet brineing would be too wet, but not so, it came out _perfect_ to my tastes.

It's almost time to refrigerate for overnight, then vacuum bag for Sous Vide meals.

Outstanding! Thank You for sharing your recipe!:D

From the Shore's of Sam's Club...

























Sorry. Grandpa was hungry.






And of course my little Buddy got some tastes.
He said Delicious too.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Awesome, Sonny!! :)

Glad it worked good for you too!!


----------



## cmayna

Sonny,
Looks great!    I'm dying to try another Salmon filet recipe and Bear's recipe sure looks like it's the way to go.


----------



## johnmeyer

I have followed Bear's steps, substituting my own marinade, and have had great results.

One thing in a recent post intrigues me: sous vide. I never thought of combing that with smoking the salmon. It seems to me you could get the salmon to a temp that absolutely makes it safe, without the one month freezing step, and then transfer to the smoker and keep smoking for hours and hours to get it as smoky as you want.

Bear is now a sous vide expert, so perhaps he has some thoughts on this.


----------



## SonnyE

cmayna said:


> Sonny,
> Looks great!    I'm dying to try another Salmon filet recipe and Bear's recipe sure looks like it's the way to go.



Bears recipe sure worked great for me. Plus, it used ingredients I have on hand.
My plan is a little dill and vacuum seal it, then try some Sous Vide.
(I use to take my Plastic Salmon and put it in boiling water to poach it in the bag. I didn't know there was a name for it.)

Bears Recipe came out wonderful for me.
Note that I pulled it at 158° on the thickest piece. If I can trust my thermometer... :rolleyes:;)
I'm betting the Sous Vide will make sure I'm safe. :)


----------



## SonnyE

johnmeyer said:


> I have followed Bear's steps, substituting my own marinade, and have had great results.
> 
> One thing in a recent post intrigues me: sous vide. I never thought of combing that with smoking the salmon. It seems to me you could get the salmon to a temp that absolutely makes it safe, without the one month freezing step, and then transfer to the smoker and keep smoking for hours and hours to get it as smoky as you want.
> 
> Bear is now a sous vide expert, so perhaps he has some thoughts on this.



I'm doin the smoke then Sous Vide. I've also smoked hamburger, then dehydrated it into GB Jerky at 165°
But leathality temperatures get reached, so I'm not worried.
But the smoke in mine goes in up front. It would be interesting to hear how your method works out John. :D


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> I have followed Bear's steps, substituting my own marinade, and have had great results.
> 
> One thing in a recent post intrigues me: sous vide. I never thought of combing that with smoking the salmon. It seems to me you could get the salmon to a temp that absolutely makes it safe, without the one month freezing step, and then transfer to the smoker and keep smoking for hours and hours to get it as smoky as you want.
> 
> Bear is now a sous vide expert, so perhaps he has some thoughts on this.




I've done a little Salmon in my Sous Vide to get it all to a safe Temp.
However that has nothing to do with Freezing for proper times & Temps to eliminate Parasites.
It's either cooking to 160° or freezing that eliminates Parasites.

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Thinking of doing two small batches of Salmon and Rock Cod using same brine in two different containers. Then let them smoke together.........as buddies do.


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> I've done a little Salmon in my Sous Vide to get it all to a safe Temp.
> However that has nothing to do with Freezing for proper times & Temps to eliminate Parasites.
> It's either cooking to 160° or freezing that eliminates Parasites.
> 
> Bear



I did get 161°. But don't trust my thermometer.
I don't trust any thermometer until I've proofed it.
Electrical engineers write tolerance specifications, like accuracy to +/- 2% or such.
So I apply that to other things, like a thermometer.
And mine are far too cheap to be expected to be accurate. So I use them as a rule of thumb.
If it burns my thumb, well, it's pretty danged hot! LOL! :eek:


----------



## SonnyE

cmayna said:


> Thinking of doing two small batches of Salmon and Rock Cod using same brine in two different containers. Then let them smoke together.........as buddies do.



Cod is another of my favorite fish. Never smoked any before, but I like it's flavor.
I need to look in the search function for smoked Cod. :rolleyes:


----------



## johnmeyer

SonnyE said:


> I did get 161°. But don't trust my thermometer.
> I don't trust any thermometer until I've proofed it.
> Electrical engineers write tolerance specifications, like accuracy to +/- 2% or such.
> So I apply that to other things, like a thermometer.
> And mine are far too cheap to be expected to be accurate. So I use them as a rule of thumb.
> If it burns my thumb, well, it's pretty danged hot! LOL! :eek:


I am not only an engineer, but I spent the early part of my career working at one of Hewlett-Packard's test & measurement divisions. I learned a lot about various things related to measurements which includes not only accuracy, but precision, resolution, and sensitivity. 

You are correct that any measuring instrument, in order to be accurate, has to be calibrated against a standard. Without getting "windy" and giving you a five page discourse on accuracy, the main thing you need to do, when figuring out whether you can trust your thermometer, is to do the ice water/boiling water tests. This is pretty simple, but there are actually a few things you need to know in order to do it right. I describe those things here:

Thermometer Calibration

But what about all the temperatures in between 32 and 212? Well, the neat thing about modern thermometers is they use solid state technology that is pretty much guaranteed to be linear. What does that mean? It means that if the two endpoints (the freezing and boiling temperatures) are set correctly, the physics of how the sensor works will pretty much guarantee that the in between temps will be very, very close to accurate, certainly plenty good enough for the rather simple requirements of BBQ. Even for something like sous vide, which requires extremely accurate temperature measurements and control, it will be good enough.

Finally, I am a big fan of the Thermapen. Yes, it is expensive, but for that price, you get a unit that is individually calibrated at the factory, traceable to NBS, meaning that you can trace the calibration back to the National Bureau of Standards and be assured that you are really measuring the temperature you think you are measuring.

Having said all that, as many people have said, for most BBQ things, while the thermometer is useful, the real test is feeling and prodding the food itself, in order to determine doneness.


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> Thinking of doing two small batches of Salmon and Rock Cod using same brine in two different containers. *Then let them smoke together.........as buddies do.*




So the Salmon & Cod will be hanging around, Smoking & Joking??

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

bearcarver said:


> So the Salmon & Cod will be hanging around, Smoking & Joking??
> 
> Bear



...and drinking up your beer?


----------



## forkin pork

Hi Bear, tried your salmon brine today.
Brined a nice 1-1/4 lb salmon for 6 hrs.
Didn't smoke my fish this time, just grilled and my wife and I really enjoyed it and will use it again.
Thanks


----------



## SonnyE

johnmeyer said:


> I am not only an engineer, but I spent the early part of my career working at one of Hewlett-Packard's test & measurement divisions. I learned a lot about various things related to measurements which includes not only accuracy, but precision, resolution, and sensitivity.
> 
> You are correct that any measuring instrument, in order to be accurate, has to be calibrated against a standard. Without getting "windy" and giving you a five page discourse on accuracy, the main thing you need to do, when figuring out whether you can trust your thermometer, is to do the ice water/boiling water tests. This is pretty simple, but there are actually a few things you need to know in order to do it right. I describe those things here:
> 
> Thermometer Calibration
> 
> But what about all the temperatures in between 32 and 212? Well, the neat thing about modern thermometers is they use solid state technology that is pretty much guaranteed to be linear. What does that mean? It means that if the two endpoints (the freezing and boiling temperatures) are set correctly, the physics of how the sensor works will pretty much guarantee that the in between temps will be very, very close to accurate, certainly plenty good enough for the rather simple requirements of BBQ. Even for something like sous vide, which requires extremely accurate temperature measurements and control, it will be good enough.
> 
> Finally, I am a big fan of the Thermapen. Yes, it is expensive, but for that price, you get a unit that is individually calibrated at the factory, traceable to NBS, meaning that you can trace the calibration back to the National Bureau of Standards and be assured that you are really measuring the temperature you think you are measuring.
> 
> Having said all that, as many people have said, for most BBQ things, while the thermometer is useful, the real test is feeling and prodding the food itself, in order to determine doneness.



But John, you did give a 5 paragraph dissertation... :confused: LOL!
At my home, at my Altitude, water boils at 209. So I can't expect 212°.
And for some odd reason, a pan filled with ice and water stalled at 39-40 degrees.
Anyway, I just choose safety in numbers. Right now I'm trying out Sous Vide for my dog's chicken.
So I'm also comparing my thermometers.
Multitasking... ;):D


----------



## cmayna

SonnyE said:


> Cod is another of my favorite fish. Never smoked any before, but I like it's flavor.
> I need to look in the search function for smoked Cod. :rolleyes:



SonnyE,
Not knowing which cod you normally consume,  I can say that Ling Cod is much oilier than Rock Cod.  So when you smoke it, plan to spend more time smoking ling vs Rock.  I bring a lot of smoked cod, cream cheese and crackers, on our cod fishing trips.  Everyone woof's it down.

But back to this thread's original subject,  I'm looking forward in trying Bear's recipe for it will be something different than what I've been doing for so long.  Maybe I won't fall asleep while torching up the pellets, etc.


----------



## Bearcarver

forkin pork said:


> Hi Bear, tried your salmon brine today.
> Brined a nice 1-1/4 lb salmon for 6 hrs.
> Didn't smoke my fish this time, just grilled and my wife and I really enjoyed it and will use it again.
> Thanks



That's Great, FP !!
GaryS does it too, without smoking. It's still good, but you guys gotta try smoking it too---It's so much better!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

cmayna said:


> SonnyE,
> Not knowing which cod you normally consume,  I can say that Ling Cod is much oilier than Rock Cod.  So when you smoke it, plan to spend more time smoking ling vs Rock.  I bring a lot of smoked cod, cream cheese and crackers, on our cod fishing trips.  Everyone woof's it down.
> 
> But back to this thread's original subject,  I'm looking forward in trying Bear's recipe for it will be something different than what I've been doing for so long.  Maybe I won't fall asleep while torching up the pellets, etc.



I have no idea other than it is Plastic Cod, Atlantic I think. Been a long time since I bought any.
I'm not much of connoisseur. I like sea food, I see food, I eat it.
But I'd bet a dollar to a doughnut Bear's recipe would work great for a lot, if not all fish.


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> I have no idea other than it is Plastic Cod, Atlantic I think. Been a long time since I bought any.
> I'm not much of connoisseur. I like sea food, I see food, I eat it.
> But I'd bet a dollar to a doughnut Bear's recipe would work great for a lot, if not all fish.




Been awhile, but I used it on Salmon, Tuna, Trout, Tilapia, Crappie, Perch, Striped Bass, and Flounder.
Worked Great for all of them.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork

Oh I will be trying it in the smoker for sure, and I still had some extra bring unused so I used it on two thick port chop and grilled them. We thought that with a bit of seasoning adjustment we'd have another winner.


----------



## Bearcarver

forkin pork said:


> Oh I will be trying it in the smoker for sure, and I still had some extra bring unused so I used it on two thick port chop and grilled them. We thought that with a bit of seasoning adjustment we'd have another winner.




Hmmmm, I never tried that.
Let me know how it turns out.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork

Well the salmon was very good grilled, can't wait to try in smoker.

(The pork chop) we tried as well and was pretty good, my wife said with a little adjust of seasonings the bring is a very good base to start with.
I'll try and remember to post my adjustments if I do better.


----------



## Bearcarver

forkin pork said:


> Well the salmon was very good grilled, can't wait to try in smoker.
> 
> (The pork chop) we tried as well and was pretty good, my wife said with a little adjust of seasonings the bring is a very good base to start with.
> I'll try and remember to post my adjustments if I do better.




OK--Thanks!
I would think my Fish Brine would be too salty for Pork Chops.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork

You are correct in assuming that, that is one thing we thought on cutting back on


----------



## Gwanger

bearcarver said:


> *Smoked Salmon* *(Final Recipe)*
> 
> *The experiments are completed. The best recipe I found is all that’s left.*
> 
> The following is my results from smoking 8 batches of Salmon caught in Upstate New York. I experimented with many different ways to see what worked best for me. My variations included cold smoking for 3 hours before putting them in my MES, smoking with & without skin on, with & without water in pan, with apple juice in pan, with apple wood, with cherry wood, with hickory wood. I tried going hot right away, and I tried taking heat up gradually. I tried a few different mixtures in my brine.
> I have also read that there are two ways to eliminate parasites that are said to be in all fish. You must either cook the fish to over 160 degrees, or freeze for at least 30 days at Zero degrees or below. Since I only want to smoke my Salmon & not cook them, I chose to freeze mine to 0 degrees for 30 days or more before smoking.
> 
> *The following is what seemed to be the best of my first 7 batches, and my eighth batch was a duplicate of the best of the first 7 batches to confirm that it was indeed the best. It was!*
> The Salmon I smoked were caught in Upstate New York, in a tributary of the Salmon River, near Pulaski, NY. They were all from Salmon approximately 30" to 36" long. The fillets at their thickest point were about 1 1/2" thick.
> 
> 
> *This will be the recipe and instructions I will follow for smoking Salmon from this day forward:*
> 
> *I discarded all other notes, because this is the best:*
> 
> 
> Thaw fillets, remove skin, cut the fillets lengthwise right down the middle and cut these strips into 7" or 8" lengths (usually 1/3 of the length of the fillet).
> Put these pieces into the following brine:
> 
> *Brine:*
> Put 1/2 quart of apple juice in a pot on the stove, bringing to low boil & then down to simmer.
> Add to this;
> 6 ounces of soy sauce
> 1/2 cup of non-iodized salt
> 1/2 cup of brown sugar
> 1/2 tsp of Garlic powder
> 1/2 tsp of Onion powder
> 1/2 tsp of Cayenne pepper
> 1/2 tsp of Dried Bay Leaf Flakes (or 2 or 3 fresh bay leaves)
> 
> Stir until salt is dissolved. Then add 1 1/2 quarts of water & ice to cool quickly.
> 
> Leave the Salmon pieces submerged in this brine for 6 hours in fridge. Overnight was too long. 4 hours was not long enough.
> 
> *On Edit due to further testing, I will change the lengths of time to keep pieces of fish in the above brine:*
> 
> *Pieces thicker than 1/2" should be in brine for 6 hours.*
> 
> *Pieces 1/2" thick or less should only be in brine for 4 hours.*
> 
> After removing from brine, rinse each piece well, pat dry, and lay on paper towels.
> 
> Get however many smoker racks you will need. My batches just fit on three racks. Spray each rack with Pam to limit the amount the fish will stick to the racks. Dry the thickest pieces one at a time again with paper towels, and put these pieces on one rack. Dry the thinnest pieces, and put them on a different rack. Dry the rest of the pieces, and put them on a third rack. I put the three racks in my extra fridge overnight (uncovered) to dry & form pellicle.
> 
> *The next day:* *(Time to smoke the Salmon)*
> Put the rack with thinnest pieces on top position of your smoker, medium on next position, and thickest on third position.
> NO water in water pan.
> Exhaust vent fully opened.
> Put meat probe in center of thickest piece of fish.
> Set smoker to 100 degrees.
> Put hickory chips & a couple chunks of Hickory in smoking pan.
> During smoking, when smoke stops, add Apple chips & chunks.
> Use Hickory only for first couple hours.
> I try for a light to medium smoke with my MES.
> A little burst of heavy smoke doesn't seem to hurt.
> Don't need any smoke after first 4 hours.
> 
> *Note:** If I would have had an AMNPS at the time I smoked this Salmon, I would have filled it, lit one end, and put smoke on it for the whole time it was in my smoker.*
> 
> Keep smoker at 100* for about one hour.
> One hour later, bump temp up to 120*--------My internal is about 76*
> One half hour later, bump to 140*--------------My internal is about 98*
> One half hour later, bump to 160*--------------My internal is about 113*
> One half hour later, bump to 180*--------------My internal is about 124*
> One hour later, bump to 200*-------------------My internal is about 134*
> 
> Remove pieces as they go above 145* internal.
> How long this takes doesn't matter, just so they go over 145*.
> Some of mine have gone up to over 160*, and it didn't hurt.
> If you have to, you can bump your smoker up to 200*, but no higher.
> 
> Let the pieces cool for an hour or more in an open top plastic bowl.
> Put the bowl in a fridge overnight (uncovered) to cool & air out.
> 
> Next day, dump pieces out on paper towels, wipe surface moisture off of each piece, and vacuum pack a couple pieces in each pack. Mark date & freeze packs.
> 
> 
> *Thawing before eating:*
> After freezing & thawing, the pieces have a lot of moisture on their surfaces. I found that the best thing to do is rinse each piece quickly, and wipe each piece dry with paper towels. Any piece from that pack that isn’t eaten immediately should be wrapped loosely in a paper towel, and stored in the refrigerator. After the first day or two, you can put the leftover thawed pieces in a baggie to keep from getting too dry. These pieces should keep in the refrigerator for at least 4 or 5 days. I never had any left thawed out longer than that, so I don’t know how much longer they’ll keep in the fridge.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Bear
> 
> Three fresh NY Salmon fillets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillets split in half lengthwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skin removed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon cut in pieces, and put in brine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pieces rinsed, dried, and laid out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pieces on racks ready for overnight pellicle forming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed Smoked Salmon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Salmon vacuum packed & marked for freezing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I could think of. Any questions, let me know.
> 
> Next up----Boneless Smoked Pork Chops!
> Bearcarver





bearcarver said:


> Thank You,
> BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL---Thanks,
> BC
> 
> 
> Thanks meateater,
> I remembered you were waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC


----------



## Gwanger

bearcarver said:


> OK--Thanks!
> I would think my Fish Brine would be too salty for Pork Chops.
> 
> Bear


Bear, question when smoking salmon and brining would you still have to bring salmon to 140 deg.it if you replaced the 1/2 cp kosher salt with TQ. I understand why you are bringing the it to 140 and up to remove risks of botulism but are they bringing it temps to 140 deg when making Lox?


----------



## Bearcarver

Gwanger said:


> Bear, question when smoking salmon and brining would you still have to bring salmon to 140 deg.it if you replaced the 1/2 cp kosher salt with TQ. I understand why you are bringing the it to 140 and up to remove risks of botulism but are they bringing it temps to 140 deg when making Lox?




Sorry, I can't help much with that one:
I personally always take my fish to at least 140° before eating it, even if I use TQ.
I never have & never will eat raw fish, so somebody who does eat raw fish will have to help you with that one.
Too many, it's "Lox".  To me it's "Raw Fish".


Bear


----------



## biaviian

I have two fillets, one in the freezer and another in the fridge.  The first thing that came to mind was this thread.  I have a very dumb question.  What do you do with the smoked salmon?


----------



## Bearcarver

biaviian said:


> I have two fillets, one in the freezer and another in the fridge.  The first thing that came to mind was this thread.  I have a very dumb question.  What do you do with the smoked salmon?



That's not a Dumb Question.
I just hold pieces in my fingers & eat it like Candy.
I like mine best right out of the Fridge.
I never make any Dips or Sammies with it, because I love it cold & not mixed with anything that could dilute the Flavor.

Bear


----------



## biaviian

bearcarver said:


> That's not a Dumb Question.
> I just hold pieces in my fingers & eat it like Candy.
> I like mine best right out of the Fridge.
> I never make any Dips or Sammies with it, because I love it cold & not mixed with anything that could dilute the Flavor.
> 
> Bear



That sounds great.  I will be trying it this week for sure.


----------



## tonka16827

This is one of my family's favorites.  We loves it on sandwiches (bagles) with cream cheese.  I've made a few dips with it which is great with a cold beverage and crackers.  I've made with scrambled eggs and omelette.  It is always a hit when I take to parties too.


----------



## Bearcarver

tonka16827 said:


> This is one of my family's favorites.  We loves it on sandwiches (bagles) with cream cheese.  I've made a few dips with it which is great with a cold beverage and crackers.  I've made with scrambled eggs and omelette.  It is always a hit when I take to parties too.




Hmmmm, I know you've been hammering this stuff for years!!!
I'm real Glad you're enjoying it !!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Decided to do up some walleye today with Bear's recipe. I did leave out the soy sauce in initial brine but did brush on very lightly after drying. Was kinda iffy on the salt situation. It did turn out excellent. Next time I will mix in low sodium. Damn blood pressure...


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Decided to do up some walleye today with Bear's recipe. I did leave out the soy sauce in initial brine but did brush on very lightly after drying. Was kinda iffy on the salt situation. It did turn out excellent. Next time I will mix in low sodium. Damn blood pressure...



Those look Great !!
Real Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## khrystyna

Thank you! I will try this recipe asap :)


----------



## smokinmikey

Bearcarver, what is the proportion of ingredients to weight ? The only salmon I can get in so cal is filets from Costco which I guess are 2-3 lbs. I'd probably use half for smoking to start with.
This is a great tutorial, good job and will no doubt reduce failures in the future.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinmikey said:


> Bearcarver, what is the proportion of ingredients to weight ? The only salmon I can get in so cal is filets from Costco which I guess are 2-3 lbs. I'd probably use half for smoking to start with.
> This is a great tutorial, good job and will no doubt reduce failures in the future.




Thank You Mikey!!
I'm not entirely sure what you mean.
However I don't worry about measurements when I brine Fish.
I mix enough of the Brine I posted in my original Post #1 to be able to completely submerge the Pieces of fish I want to brine. If it doesn't all submerge, I'll mix some more until it's all submerged. I just keep the same percentage of all of the ingredients in all of my Mixings.

Bear


----------



## maineac

smokinmikey said:


> Bearcarver, what is the proportion of ingredients to weight ? The only salmon I can get in so cal is filets from Costco which I guess are 2-3 lbs. I'd probably use half for smoking to start with.
> This is a great tutorial, good job and will no doubt reduce failures in the future.


If you use Bear's brine from Post #1 it will just fit in a 1 gallon Ziploc with 4 pounds of salmon.  I then put the Ziploc, with any air removed, in the bowl I made the brine in and put it in the fridge.


----------



## smokinmikey

wade said:


> As mentioned earlier I have posted a Q-View of my latest fish smoke. Although the fish is eaten hot the smoke is essentially a cold smoke
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/140785
> 
> Wade


this link is no good


----------



## smokinmikey

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Mikey!!
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean.
> However I don't worry about measurements when I brine Fish.
> I mix enough of the Brine I posted in my original Post #1 to be able to completely submerge the Pieces of fish I want to brine. If it doesn't all submerge, I'll mix some more until it's all submerged. I just keep the same percentage of all of the ingredients in all of my Mixings.
> 
> Bear


I was rushing thru your recipe reading and mistook tsp for cup - just a small mistake!


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinmikey said:


> I was rushing thru your recipe reading and mistook tsp for cup - just a small mistake!




LOL----That wouldn't be too good.

Bear


----------



## smokinmikey

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----That wouldn't be too good.
> 
> Bear


What meat thermometer do you use for grill and fish ? The theremorks seem popular but prone to breakdown.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinmikey said:


> What meat thermometer do you use for grill and fish ? The theremorks seem popular but prone to breakdown.



I've been using Maverick ET-732s for 8 years with ZERO problems.
There are others that are good, but I don't switch from a winner.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@OILFIELDTOOL ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@Mhmoore101 —-Thank You for 5he Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Missing Pictures!!*
In case anybody came to this Thread, while the pics were gone, I just fixed that:
A year or so ago I had to reinsert all of my Pics, mainly because I had used "Photobucket" when I first put them in.
Now a couple of real old ones (2010) lost their Pics, because I had used "TinyPics" 8 & 9 years ago. I fixed the ones I found to be missing.
Apparently "TinyPics" was a subsidiary of Photobucket, and they're telling people to go there, because they went out of business. They charge a minimum of $7.99 per month. 
*You don't need either of them!!  The best thing is to use the Forum's Downloading process. It works Great !!*

If anybody finds any more of my Pics missing, please let me know, so I can hunt them down & reinsert them where they belong.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

J
 JLHJR
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## mng024

100° seems ridiculously low, is that necessary or is it more about final temp?


----------



## Bearcarver

mng024 said:


> 100° seems ridiculously low, is that necessary or is it more about final temp?



You don't have to start that low:
I start that low & keep it rather low through the whole thing, until I'm ready to finish it.
That way it has plenty of time for putting Light Smoke on it.
Then I always take it to at least 145° to finish it.

Bear


----------



## mng024

Bearcarver said:


> You don't have to start that low:
> I start that low & keep it rather low through the whole thing, until I'm ready to finish it.
> That way it has plenty of time for putting Light Smoke on it.
> Then I always take it to at least 145° to finish it.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, heading to the store shortly to get the few odds and ends I need and will be making this tomorrow for my family Christmas I won't even be attending!

1 1/2 quarts of water & ice, in terms of this, would you fill a bowl with ice and then water until total volume is 48 oz?


----------



## Bearcarver

Any way you can get it cooled quickly:
I do this so the Boiled water can dissolve the ingredients quickly.
Then I add the Ice to cool it quickly before putting it in the fridge with the fish in it.
The rest is water, just to bring it to the final 64 total ounces (including the first 1 1/2 quarts).
I wouldn't make it all ice, because I want it to be in the 36° to 40° range, and all water wouldn't be cold enough to get it there.

Give it all a few good stirs, or swishes, if you use a big ziplock, like I did.

Hope that helps.

Bear


----------



## mng024

Thanks, what do you think about rubbing some of them down or finishing with say a maple bourbon glaze? Might be too salty w rub


----------



## Bearcarver

mng024 said:


> Thanks, what do you think about rubbing some of them down or finishing with say a maple bourbon glaze? Might be too salty w rub



I don't know much about things like that---Just don't add any more salt than I already have in my Brine.

Bear


----------



## mng024

Turned out excellent! Right about 3 hours, primarily at 160°. A bit salty but not overwhelming, cooling off now. 

I dont understand leaving them uncovered when refrigerated, why do they need to air our?


----------



## Bearcarver

mng024 said:


> Turned out excellent! Right about 3 hours, primarily at 160°. A bit salty but not overwhelming, cooling off now.
> 
> I dont understand leaving them uncovered when refrigerated, why do they need to air our?




Looks like you could have rinsed them off better before smoking---Maybe even soak them just a little.

As for needing to air out; They took in some water when brining. There is still some in after smoking. Where do we draw the line---If you would have kept them in the smoker too long, they could have dried out. Finishing drying them in the fridge uncovered is better than drying them out in the smoker.

Yours look fine!!
They may get less salty in another day or two.

Bear


----------



## mng024

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like you could have rinsed them off better before smoking---Maybe even soak them just a little.
> 
> As for needing to air out; They took in some water when brining. There is still some in after smoking. Where do we draw the line---If you would have kept them in the smoker too long, they could have dried out. Finishing drying them in the fridge uncovered is better than drying them out in the smoker.
> 
> Yours look fine!!
> They may get less salty in another day or two.
> 
> Bear



That makes sense! Why do you say they could have rinsed more, because of the salt comment? Honestly, even after sitting for a few hours it is all good. It tastes amazing, my wife loves it!!


----------



## Bearcarver

mng024 said:


> *That makes sense!* Why do you say they could have rinsed more, because of the salt comment? Honestly, even after sitting for a few hours it is all good. It tastes amazing, my wife loves it!!




Yeah---Sometimes it's just the outer surface or only slightly more than the surface that's extra salty. A good Rinse or short soak can get rid of some of that.
LOL--I'm not always right, but I always try to make sense.
Glad you and the Wife like it!

Bear


----------



## so1911

Hi folks. I am following bear's recipe, pulled it out of brine and rinsed last night. Put in fridge uncovered to form pellicle. I was planning on smoking them today but a rainstorm came thru. Is it fine to cover with saran wrap even after pellicle is formed? Thx


----------



## Bearcarver

so1911 said:


> Hi folks. I am following bear's recipe, pulled it out of brine and rinsed last night. Put in fridge uncovered to form pellicle. I was planning on smoking them today but a rainstorm came thru. Is it fine to cover with saran wrap even after pellicle is formed? Thx



Sure, but personally I would put them in my fridge without a cover, or with a paper towel draped over them loosely, to keep anything from falling on them.
saran wrap might cause condensation to form---A paper towel won't.

Bear


----------



## so1911

Bearcarver said:


> Sure, but personally I would put them in my fridge without a cover, or with a paper towel draped over them loosely, to keep anything from falling on them.
> saran wrap might cause condensation to form---A paper towel won't.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear. They are already in the fridge, they've been in for 24 hours now. So it's good to go to leave them for another 12 hours uncovered?


----------



## Bearcarver

so1911 said:


> Thanks Bear. They are already in the fridge, they've been in for 24 hours now. So it's good to go to leave them for another 12 hours uncovered?




That's fine, as long as Mamma don't complain about a fishy smell in the fridge.
Mrs Bear never complained, and she won't even eat any kind of Fish or Seafood.

Bear


----------

